# twin mamas to be when are you due and what/who are you having?



## Bcinla

I know there are a few new women on here expecting twins and some that are almost due, and a few of us in the middle. I thought it would be fun to create a thread to see who is out there in the same boat. I am due march 25th with fraternal girls. Although because of gestational diabetes I will be induced at 38 weeks. We already have a 2 1/2 year old little girl so we will finally have our girls soccer team once the twins arrive. 

Here is our list:
December
Hevalouaddict---2 boys---Delivered December 24th!
Want2bemommy---2 girls---December 23 (waiting for update)

January

February
Firsttimemumm---boy and girl---February 1---Delivered December 25th!
Mahas---Boy and yellow---Delivered---February 15th!

March
Let it be---2 girls---March 3
Courts0228---2 girls---March 3
Blue12---2 girls---March 14--Delivered March 14th!
RunningMomOf3---team yellow---March 16---Delivered February 15th!
LucyLake---2 boys---March 23---Delivered February 7th!
SucreK---2 girls---March 23---Delivered February 6th! 
Bcinla---2 girls---March 25---Delivered March 10th!

April
Brandy---2 girls---April 1---Delivered March 10th!
Trigirl308---2 boys---April 8
StayPositive---team yellow---April 22
itistime---team yellow---April 26

May
bluebrown---2 girls---May 2
Jury3---boy and girl----May 5 
Stinas---boy and girl---May 9
IzzyNC---2 girls---May 10
PinkPeony---2 girls---May 15
Dis3tnd---2 girls---May 16
Mumdream2013---2 boys---May 18

June
mwb2040---2 boys---June 4th
Ibelieveitwil---team yellow---June 9
GodsGifts2014---team yellow---June 28

July
DollPosse---boy and girl---July 6
MadameJ---boy and girl---July 5
SassyGee---team yellow---July 10
Northernmonke---2 girls---July 15

August
Flagirlie7---Team yellow---August5
Princess_1991---team yellow---August 5
GdaneMom4now---team yellow---Aug 10th

September
Highhopes2013---team yellow---September 9th
Kindell---team yellow---September 11th
Leah_Marie---team yellow---September 12

October
MamaMac123---team yellow---October 30th


----------



## Let it be

Hi ya

I'm due with fraternal twin girls on 3 march but will be having them c section at 37 weeks. I opted for a c section after failing to progress when I had my son after 4 days of trying and ending up with a traumatic emergency c section. Thankfully I now have a very happy and healthy 3 1/2 year little boy but it was nearly a very different story. I'm so excited and feeling blessed to be getting girls this time. Happiest mummy x c


----------



## StayPositive

Hi!
I am due on 22nd April, but will also be induced at 38 weeks if no show by then. No reason given, just the policy... We don't know what we are having, and are looking forward to our surprises arriving!


----------



## IzzyNC

Hi! I'm 18+5 weeks pregnant with twin girls! Due date is May 10th, but hoping to make it to the 3rd/4th week in April. My doc will induce me by 38 weeks. I had an appointment yesterday, and I haven't gained any weight in the past 6 weeks:/ I'm hoping it picks up soon, because I've only gained 10 lbs so far. How much weight has everyone else gained? So far my babies are measuring right on track, so that's reassuring! I also started to feel them move this week...pretty awesome:)


----------



## SassyGee

I'm due July 10 and it's too soon to know what we are having tho we do know they are faternal. Hoping for b/g!


----------



## PinkPeony

I'm 18 weeks/due may 15 - having fraternal twins. Not sure of the sexes yet.... Have my anatomy scan on Monday but I think we're going to hold out and reveal the sexes on Christmas morning.

Izzy - I think I've gained about 8 or 9 pounds so I'm same as you. I'm eating a ton so I'm pretty sure it's ok. I know the guidelines for twins is a lot of weight gain, but everone's different.


----------



## RunningMomOf3

Hello :) I'm due March 16th by dates, but my Dr. has me on March 13th. I have di/di babies, and we are going strong with team yellow. At 28 weeks, we're gonna have our 1st ever 3d scan and I'm really excited about that!! My uterus is measuring 12 weeks ahead of schedule. Dr says he won't let me go any further than 37-38 weeks, but I'd like to go as long as safely possible.


----------



## IzzyNC

Good to hear:) At my 8 week appointment I had gained nothing, at 13 weeks I had gained 10! Then from 13-18, nothing:/ I have been eating more healthy and exercising the past month or so because I've been feeling better, so that probably has something to do with it! Glad to hear you're on the same track as me:) And yes, I'm eating a TON too!



PinkPeony said:


> I'm 18 weeks/due may 15 - having fraternal twins. Not sure of the sexes yet.... Have my anatomy scan on Monday but I think we're going to hold out and reveal the sexes on Christmas morning.
> 
> Izzy - I think I've gained about 8 or 9 pounds so I'm same as you. I'm eating a ton so I'm pretty sure it's ok. I know the guidelines for twins is a lot of weight gain, but everone's different.


----------



## IzzyNC

I posted in another place about this, but I figured I would put it on this thread also in hopes to maybe get some reassurance:/ I had my Nuchal Translucency scan at 13 weeks, both measured 2.0 for nuchal thickness, and both babies had nasal bones identified. I was calculated at a very low risk for having a baby with chromosomal defect. At my anatomy scan on Monday, the tech couldn't find a nasal bone on baby A, but baby B's showed up. I was hysterical and SO upset, because it was clear on the 13week scan. I even told the doctor that, and all she said was "we see that the baby has an absent nasal bone and we recommend further testing". She didn't even really acknowledge the fact that they both had them at 13 weeks!! I was furious! She was so insensitive. I asked if the baby could have been in a weird position, or if it could have been masked by a shadow. She wouldn't even acknowledge that was a possibility and bluntly answered "our pictures are clear". It was like talking to a brick wall. I went ahead and had the MaterniT21 test, and I'm anxiously awaiting results. The babies had no other markers for DS, and all my previous risk ratios have been very low. Thoughts? Similar experiences? Any reassurance would be great because I'm freaking out:/


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi everyone! I am pregnant with Twin Girls DI/DI Due date of 4/1 but doctors wont let me go past 38W which is 3/18. Given the cervix issues I have been having and measuring 10W ahead they feel I will go between 34-36W... So lets say I am due ANYTIME in March lol.

I am a little over 24W right now I measure at 34W and have gained 6lbs. The twins measure about 5 days ahead so the doctors say that is just fine.

I cant wait to start labor watch with everyone come march!!


----------



## Bcinla

Congrats to everybody!!! Wow, looks like a lot of us are having girls! 

PinkPeony --you'll have to update us once you have your gender scan. Sounds like a fun Christmas present for your family!

IzzyNC--I have lost 18 pounds since the beginning! I actually gained 3 back once the morning sickness got better at 20 weeks but recently I have no appetite again and am back to an 18 pound loss. I am overweight to begin with so doc is not concerned at all. Babies are also measuring right on target. We will see what happens in the next few months. I joke with my doctor that the best diet I have ever been on is the "twin pregnancy diet." Who would have known that my body would have had this reaction to morning sickness!?

On another note, I would not stress about the alleged missing nasal bone. I was given a 1/59 chance of downs and totally lost it for two weeks while we waited for harmony test results. All came back good with a 1/10,000 chance of downs. We had good nuchal fold measurements and no other markers. So I guess what I learned from my experience is one bit of information is not reliable. If they are several markers at once then that might suggest a possible problem. Don't let the docs scare you....ultrasounds and people are not perfect. Sending positive healthy baby thoughts your way. Please update us when you get your results.


----------



## IzzyNC

Thank you so much!! You have no idea how much reassurance means to me right now while I wait for these results - I have never been so worried in my life, so it definitely helps to talk to others who are or have been in simliar situations. ***hugs****!!!! And congrats on your healthy growing babies!



Bcinla said:


> Congrats to everybody!!! Wow, looks like a lot of us are having girls!
> 
> PinkPeony --you'll have to update us once you have your gender scan. Sounds like a fun Christmas present for your family!
> 
> IzzyNC--I have lost 18 pounds since the beginning! I actually gained 3 back once the morning sickness got better at 20 weeks but recently I have no appetite again and am back to an 18 pound loss. I am overweight to begin with so doc is not concerned at all. Babies are also measuring right on target. We will see what happens in the next few months. I joke with my doctor that the best diet I have ever been on is the "twin pregnancy diet." Who would have known that my body would have had this reaction to morning sickness!?
> 
> On another note, I would not stress about the alleged missing nasal bone. I was given a 1/59 chance of downs and totally lost it for two weeks while we waited for harmony test results. All came back good with a 1/10,000 chance of downs. We had good nuchal fold measurements and no other markers. So I guess what I learned from my experience is one bit of information is not reliable. If they are several markers at once then that might suggest a possible problem. Don't let the docs scare you....ultrasounds and people are not perfect. Sending positive healthy baby thoughts your way. Please update us when you get your results.


----------



## LucyLake

Due 3/23/14 with mo-di Identical boys :cloud9:

We will be scheduling the csection for week 36 2/25-3/1.

I have placenta previa and modi ID twins share the placenta. So in week 37, that placenta starts to break down and you can get a form of TTTS called Twin Anemia Polycythemia Sequence with a severely anemic white donor baby and a severely red recipient. So we will try to avoid!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I wish they had tickers for people with twins that you could set to your expectant date lol... Like mine technically would be a 38 week ticker since I know I cant go past it lol.


----------



## PinkPeony

~Brandy~ said:


> I wish they had tickers for people with twins that you could set to your expectant date lol... Like mine technically would be a 38 week ticker since I know I cant go past it lol.

Yeah and with 2 pieces of fruit lol! I got 2 sweet potatos in there apparently. :haha:


----------



## firsttimemumm

Hi,
I'm officially due Feb 1st with a boy and a girl. They are both breech and my consultant says that with their positions and the traumatic birth I had with my daughter it's a c-section for me. Like you, Brandy, I wish they had a different ticker for twins! Over here 38 weeks is considered to be full term. Seems madness to say my due date is February 1st! I'm booked in for a section on January 16th but keep getting the "if you make it that far" comments from every medical professional that I see. The amount of Braxton hicks contractions I'm having make me think I won't make it that far but who knows? 

Anyway here's to a happy and healthy twin pregnancy to us all!


----------



## ~Brandy~

firsttimemumm said:


> Hi,
> I'm officially due Feb 1st with a boy and a girl. They are both breech and my consultant says that with their positions and the traumatic birth I had with my daughter it's a c-section for me. Like you, Brandy, I wish they had a different ticker for twins! Over here 38 weeks is considered to be full term. Seems madness to say my due date is February 1st! I'm booked in for a section on January 16th but keep getting the "if you make it that far" comments from every medical professional that I see. The amount of Braxton hicks contractions I'm having make me think I won't make it that far but who knows?
> 
> Anyway here's to a happy and healthy twin pregnancy to us all!

Congrats! So far it looks like you're going to be the first to go how exciting :) 

Ya I hate when people ask my due date. I just say March I dont feel like explaining..


----------



## mumdream2013

hi there
Im due May 18th with fraternal twin boys
i have gained about 6lb if that, had very bad sickness for 10 weeks, my boys are right
on track with sizing, and eating well i think now, Im still small as in bump but am sure it Will come! x x


----------



## itstime

Hi all, Due date is 26th April but won't let me go past 37 weeks so around 5th April. We are expecting identical twins and have chosen to not find out the sex. Had our anomaly scan yday and babies are doing really well no concerns so all good news x x x


----------



## RunningMomOf3

I'm so jealsous! I've gained like 50lbs! Lol..... no weight loss here. ;) Dr's are not worried, neither am I. :) I won't have much trouble losing it when I start my fitness programs.

Both my babies had soft markers. Baby a has a plexus cyst in the brain and baby B has an echo genie folic in the heart. I was crushed for about 2 weeks. They say both are normal markers, we have a follow up scan for A on the 20th and B on the 24th. It will not be at ease until I hold my babies and know for sure. <3 But, I've asked Santa for both babies to be cleared by the 24th for my Christmas gift. ;) lol


----------



## Courts0228

Hey there! 

I am having mono-di identical girls and my 40 week due date is March 3rd. I've been told 36 weeks and 37 weeks so I'm not 100% sure when we are going to actually have them. Could be Feb 3rd or the week after. I was also told that around 34 weeks they will make up their mind about natural vs section. 

This is our first (and second) so clueless and just trying to enjoy the ride :) At our 28 week scan on Monday we found out that their weights are 2 lbs 10 oz and 2 lbs 11 oz roughly so Im just glad that they finally evened out with their weight. Hoping they continue to grow at the same pace now :)


----------



## IzzyNC

I feel your uneasiness about the soft markers - I've thought a lot about it this week, and no matter what the outcome, I will love my little girls more than anything, extra chromosomes or not:) It is such a nervewracking time and we are emotional anyways...I try to remind myself to take deep breaths and remind myself that everything will be ok! It will be for you too! **hugs**




RunningMomOf3 said:


> I'm so jealsous! I've gained like 50lbs! Lol..... no weight loss here. ;) Dr's are not worried, neither am I. :) I won't have much trouble losing it when I start my fitness programs.
> 
> Both my babies had soft markers. Baby a has a plexus cyst in the brain and baby B has an echo genie folic in the heart. I was crushed for about 2 weeks. They say both are normal markers, we have a follow up scan for A on the 20th and B on the 24th. It will not be at ease until I hold my babies and know for sure. <3 But, I've asked Santa for both babies to be cleared by the 24th for my Christmas gift. ;) lol


----------



## RunningMomOf3

IzzyNC said:


> I feel your uneasiness about the soft markers - I've thought a lot about it this week, and no matter what the outcome, I will love my little girls more than anything, extra chromosomes or not:) It is such a nervewracking time and we are emotional anyways...I try to remind myself to take deep breaths and remind myself that everything will be ok! It will be for you too! **hugs**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RunningMomOf3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so jealsous! I've gained like 50lbs! Lol..... no weight loss here. ;) Dr's are not worried, neither am I. :) I won't have much trouble losing it when I start my fitness programs.
> 
> Both my babies had soft markers. Baby a has a plexus cyst in the brain and baby B has an echo genie folic in the heart. I was crushed for about 2 weeks. They say both are normal markers, we have a follow up scan for A on the 20th and B on the 24th. It will not be at ease until I hold my babies and know for sure. <3 But, I've asked Santa for both babies to be cleared by the 24th for my Christmas gift. ;) lolClick to expand...

((Hugs)) to you too. I'm at the same point as you. I will love my babies no matter what. There's no point on obsessing over it, which I did at 1st... cause there's nothing that can be done anyways.. we will get through this. <3


----------



## IzzyNC

Did you have a nuchal scan done? Or the MaterniT21 test? I had my MaterniT21 this past Monday, so hoping to have the results sometime next week...



RunningMomOf3 said:


> IzzyNC said:
> 
> 
> I feel your uneasiness about the soft markers - I've thought a lot about it this week, and no matter what the outcome, I will love my little girls more than anything, extra chromosomes or not:) It is such a nervewracking time and we are emotional anyways...I try to remind myself to take deep breaths and remind myself that everything will be ok! It will be for you too! **hugs**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RunningMomOf3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so jealsous! I've gained like 50lbs! Lol..... no weight loss here. ;) Dr's are not worried, neither am I. :) I won't have much trouble losing it when I start my fitness programs.
> 
> Both my babies had soft markers. Baby a has a plexus cyst in the brain and baby B has an echo genie folic in the heart. I was crushed for about 2 weeks. They say both are normal markers, we have a follow up scan for A on the 20th and B on the 24th. It will not be at ease until I hold my babies and know for sure. <3 But, I've asked Santa for both babies to be cleared by the 24th for my Christmas gift. ;) lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ((Hugs)) to you too. I'm at the same point as you. I will love my babies no matter what. There's no point on obsessing over it, which I did at 1st... cause there's nothing that can be done anyways.. we will get through this. <3Click to expand...


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am so excited!! Mid January-early April is going to be a busy time for all us mommies to be :)


----------



## want2bemommy

I'm having di/di girls- being induced in 10 days if they don't come any earlier- that'll be 38 weeks for me.


----------



## ~Brandy~

want2bemommy said:


> I'm having di/di girls- being induced in 10 days if they don't come any earlier- that'll be 38 weeks for me.

Thats amazing I just cant imagine with how uncomfortable I already am making it to 38 weeks. I really want them to be healthy and everything ok even at my own expense but wow Congrats.


----------



## firsttimemumm

~Brandy~ said:


> want2bemommy said:
> 
> 
> I'm having di/di girls- being induced in 10 days if they don't come any earlier- that'll be 38 weeks for me.
> 
> Thats amazing I just cant imagine with how uncomfortable I already am making it to 38 weeks. I really want them to be healthy and everything ok even at my own expense but wow Congrats.Click to expand...


10 days! Wow! What seems mad is that I've kind of always thought of you as a 'little bit' further on than me! At the minute I can't imagine going as far as 38 weeks. I've really become uncomfortable now. How are you feeling? 

Brandy, it's exciting isn't it! It's going to be a busy few months ahead! In some ways feel like I've been pregnant for years but in others it feels like 5 minutes since I was thinking I couldn't imagine what it would be like to be 33 weeks~ now I'm here!

We are all so blessed. :cloud9:

I feel for all of you with worries but think that you have the right attitudes. We will love our little twin miracles, no matter what. I'm 38 now and we decided to decline all of the tests (except the scans) as we didn't want to worry.. It's only occasionally that I remember and think 'what if?'. We didn't have any tests with our daughter either. 

The twins are growing well and aren't far off average for size on the singletons chart which my consultant thinks is great.... I however am a bit concerned I'm going to deliver two 8lb babies which is worrying! :dohh:


----------



## ~Brandy~

firsttimemumm said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bemommy said:
> 
> 
> I'm having di/di girls- being induced in 10 days if they don't come any earlier- that'll be 38 weeks for me.
> 
> Thats amazing I just cant imagine with how uncomfortable I already am making it to 38 weeks. I really want them to be healthy and everything ok even at my own expense but wow Congrats.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 10 days! Wow! What seems mad is that I've kind of always thought of you as a 'little bit' further on than me! At the minute I can't imagine going as far as 38 weeks. I've really become uncomfortable now. How are you feeling?
> 
> Brandy, it's exciting isn't it! It's going to be a busy few months ahead! In some ways feel like I've been pregnant for years but in others it feels like 5 minutes since I was thinking I couldn't imagine what it would be like to be 33 weeks~ now I'm here!
> 
> We are all so blessed. :cloud9:
> 
> I feel for all of you with worries but think that you have the right attitudes. We will love our little twin miracles, no matter what. I'm 38 now and we decided to decline all of the tests (except the scans) as we didn't want to worry.. It's only occasionally that I remember and think 'what if?'. We didn't have any tests with our daughter either.
> 
> The twins are growing well and aren't far off average for size on the singletons chart which my consultant thinks is great.... I however am a bit concerned I'm going to deliver two 8lb babies which is worrying! :dohh:Click to expand...

Ya I am really excited! Going into this when the doctor said Oh there is Baby A and I said OMG is there a B since you started with the alphabet I thought I was going to go this alone... It's so nice to have the support and knowledge of the other twin moms and the twin mommies to be. Although I myself and already a singleton mom I really feel there is a huge difference... the level of care and worries are so different before and after birth. I really feel it takes a twin mom to REALLY know what we face and or are already dealing with.

I appreciate you all :) <3 and I cant wait to see pictures of all the happy healthy babies to come!


----------



## firsttimemumm

~Brandy~ said:


> firsttimemumm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bemommy said:
> 
> 
> I'm having di/di girls- being induced in 10 days if they don't come any earlier- that'll be 38 weeks for me.
> 
> Thats amazing I just cant imagine with how uncomfortable I already am making it to 38 weeks. I really want them to be healthy and everything ok even at my own expense but wow Congrats.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 10 days! Wow! What seems mad is that I've kind of always thought of you as a 'little bit' further on than me! At the minute I can't imagine going as far as 38 weeks. I've really become uncomfortable now. How are you feeling?
> 
> Brandy, it's exciting isn't it! It's going to be a busy few months ahead! In some ways feel like I've been pregnant for years but in others it feels like 5 minutes since I was thinking I couldn't imagine what it would be like to be 33 weeks~ now I'm here!
> 
> We are all so blessed. :cloud9:
> 
> I feel for all of you with worries but think that you have the right attitudes. We will love our little twin miracles, no matter what. I'm 38 now and we decided to decline all of the tests (except the scans) as we didn't want to worry.. It's only occasionally that I remember and think 'what if?'. We didn't have any tests with our daughter either.
> 
> The twins are growing well and aren't far off average for size on the singletons chart which my consultant thinks is great.... I however am a bit concerned I'm going to deliver two 8lb babies which is worrying! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ya I am really excited! Going into this when the doctor said Oh there is Baby A and I said OMG is there a B since you started with the alphabet I thought I was going to go this alone... It's so nice to have the support and knowledge of the other twin moms and the twin mommies to be. Although I myself and already a singleton mom I really feel there is a huge difference... the level of care and worries are so different before and after birth. I really feel it takes a twin mom to REALLY know what we face and or are already dealing with.
> 
> I appreciate you all :) <3 and I cant wait to see pictures of all the happy healthy babies to come!Click to expand...

It's just incredible isn't it? I have to keep telling myself that when I'm in pain or can't get up of the sofa! 

This group is lovely and like you say - even if you have already been pregnant with one it's sooooooo different that it's great to have other twin mums/mum to be's there for support. I have a friend that keeps telling me that because there is only 15 months between her chn it's virtually that sane as having two..... Erm..... :shrug: it's nice to read/chat with people who are going through the same thing.


----------



## ~Brandy~

firsttimemumm said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimemumm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bemommy said:
> 
> 
> I'm having di/di girls- being induced in 10 days if they don't come any earlier- that'll be 38 weeks for me.
> 
> Thats amazing I just cant imagine with how uncomfortable I already am making it to 38 weeks. I really want them to be healthy and everything ok even at my own expense but wow Congrats.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 10 days! Wow! What seems mad is that I've kind of always thought of you as a 'little bit' further on than me! At the minute I can't imagine going as far as 38 weeks. I've really become uncomfortable now. How are you feeling?
> 
> Brandy, it's exciting isn't it! It's going to be a busy few months ahead! In some ways feel like I've been pregnant for years but in others it feels like 5 minutes since I was thinking I couldn't imagine what it would be like to be 33 weeks~ now I'm here!
> 
> We are all so blessed. :cloud9:
> 
> I feel for all of you with worries but think that you have the right attitudes. We will love our little twin miracles, no matter what. I'm 38 now and we decided to decline all of the tests (except the scans) as we didn't want to worry.. It's only occasionally that I remember and think 'what if?'. We didn't have any tests with our daughter either.
> 
> The twins are growing well and aren't far off average for size on the singletons chart which my consultant thinks is great.... I however am a bit concerned I'm going to deliver two 8lb babies which is worrying! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Ya I am really excited! Going into this when the doctor said Oh there is Baby A and I said OMG is there a B since you started with the alphabet I thought I was going to go this alone... It's so nice to have the support and knowledge of the other twin moms and the twin mommies to be. Although I myself and already a singleton mom I really feel there is a huge difference... the level of care and worries are so different before and after birth. I really feel it takes a twin mom to REALLY know what we face and or are already dealing with.
> 
> I appreciate you all :) <3 and I cant wait to see pictures of all the happy healthy babies to come!Click to expand...
> 
> It's just incredible isn't it? I have to keep telling myself that when I'm in pain or can't get up of the sofa!
> 
> This group is lovely and like you say - even if you have already been pregnant with one it's sooooooo different that it's great to have other twin mums/mum to be's there for support. I have a friend that keeps telling me that because there is only 15 months between her chn it's virtually that sane as having two..... Erm..... :shrug: it's nice to read/chat with people who are going through the same thing.Click to expand...

haha yes, I have already had that response from other parents so it's already driving me nuts. When I am trying to change 2 diapers, feed 2 babies, wash dishes, and make dinner all at the same time we will see how similar it is.


----------



## firsttimemumm

^^^^^ I agree!


----------



## RunningMomOf3

IzzyNC said:


> Did you have a nuchal scan done? Or the MaterniT21 test? I had my MaterniT21 this past Monday, so hoping to have the results sometime next week...
> 
> 
> 
> RunningMomOf3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IzzyNC said:
> 
> 
> I feel your uneasiness about the soft markers - I've thought a lot about it this week, and no matter what the outcome, I will love my little girls more than anything, extra chromosomes or not:) It is such a nervewracking time and we are emotional anyways...I try to remind myself to take deep breaths and remind myself that everything will be ok! It will be for you too! **hugs**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RunningMomOf3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so jealsous! I've gained like 50lbs! Lol..... no weight loss here. ;) Dr's are not worried, neither am I. :) I won't have much trouble losing it when I start my fitness programs.
> 
> Both my babies had soft markers. Baby a has a plexus cyst in the brain and baby B has an echo genie folic in the heart. I was crushed for about 2 weeks. They say both are normal markers, we have a follow up scan for A on the 20th and B on the 24th. It will not be at ease until I hold my babies and know for sure. <3 But, I've asked Santa for both babies to be cleared by the 24th for my Christmas gift. ;) lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ((Hugs)) to you too. I'm at the same point as you. I will love my babies no matter what. There's no point on obsessing over it, which I did at 1st... cause there's nothing that can be done anyways.. we will get through this. <3Click to expand...Click to expand...

No. I've had no additional testing. They told me the genetic screening was going to be inaccurate anyways because we already new about the twins. The ultrasound tech said she saw no more markers than just the 1 for each.

I have mixed feelings on all this but ultimately you have to have an amino or cvs to really know for sure which I will not even consider risking.

Is the testing you had done just bloodwork?


----------



## RunningMomOf3

~Brandy
You couldn't be more right. Only another twin mom can relate to this experience. And the support here has been very reassuring. :)


----------



## IzzyNC

Runningmom, I did just do the blood test called materniT21. Even if its positive, I'm not going to do an amino. My doc said this test is pretty much definitive, with a 98% detection rate of chromosomal abnormalities. I wouldn't want to take the risks with the amino:\


----------



## want2bemommy

I'm very uncomfortable/ and most recently exploded in size- between babies and swelling I just hit the 40lb mark- complete with stretch marks and super itchy belly. I'm surprised I'm almost 37 weeks!! Babies ultrasound estimates were 5lb 8oz and 5 lb 12oz.. Although they can be off.. But I'm guessing I'll deliver 6lb babies roughly. I'm hoping I go naturally before the induction- both babies are currently head down so hoping for a vaginal birth


----------



## want2bemommy

And yes, the discomfort is worth it, although I'm ready to tap out. All you ladies will be just fine. Just don't feel guilty about slowing down A LOT in the last few weeks...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yes I am keeping an eye on your posting Want2be!! I can't wait to hear the labor/birth announcement ;)


----------



## sophiex4

Hey everyone, I'm 19 weeks right now EDD is 17th of may, my First daughters birthday but doubt they will be full term as having twins also


----------



## ~Brandy~

sophiex4 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm 19 weeks right now EDD is 17th of may, my First daughters birthday but doubt they will be full term as having twins also

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## firsttimemumm

want2bemommy said:


> I'm very uncomfortable/ and most recently exploded in size- between babies and swelling I just hit the 40lb mark- complete with stretch marks and super itchy belly. I'm surprised I'm almost 37 weeks!! Babies ultrasound estimates were 5lb 8oz and 5 lb 12oz.. Although they can be off.. But I'm guessing I'll deliver 6lb babies roughly. I'm hoping I go naturally before the induction- both babies are currently head down so hoping for a vaginal birth

I have no idea how much weight I have put on. I do feel like I have exploded recently though.... I've started to struggle with some maternity clothes and have decided that they should do a range of 'twinturnity' clothes! 

6lb is a good weight for the babies. Fingers crossed that you go into labour naturally..... We'll all be looking out for your posts and wondering if something has happened if we don't see you on here for a few days! Good luck... I'm envious!


----------



## IzzyNC

sophiex4 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm 19 weeks right now EDD is 17th of may, my First daughters birthday but doubt they will be full term as having twins also

I'm 19 weeks also! Congrats. How are you feeling?


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I'm due feb 6th with dcda boys but having a section on January 17th at 37 weeks but the way im going they could arrive anytime


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hevalouaddict said:


> I'm due feb 6th with dcda boys but having a section on January 17th at 37 weeks but the way im going they could arrive anytime

Everyday extra for you right now is a bonus since I know you were having issues :hugs: I think they will do just fine if they have to deliver but hope they keep cooking for ya!


----------



## DollPosse

I am expecting a set of ID/ID twins. I don't know their genders though. I am due in July.


----------



## Let it be

Courts0228 said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I am having mono-di identical girls and my 40 week due date is March 3rd. I've been told 36 weeks and 37 weeks so I'm not 100% sure when we are going to actually have them. Could be Feb 3rd or the week after. I was also told that around 34 weeks they will make up their mind about natural vs section.
> 
> This is our first (and second) so clueless and just trying to enjoy the ride :) At our 28 week scan on Monday we found out that their weights are 2 lbs 10 oz and 2 lbs 11 oz roughly so Im just glad that they finally evened out with their weight. Hoping they continue to grow at the same pace now :)

I'm due the same day as you and my twins were weighing exactly the same as yours at my 28 week scan :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimemumm

Hevalouaddict said:


> I'm due feb 6th with dcda boys but having a section on January 17th at 37 weeks but the way im going they could arrive anytime

Fingers crossed they stay put. My section is booked for the 16th!


----------



## IzzyNC

I got my results back from the MaterniT2 test - all normal!! Breathing a sigh of relief!


----------



## firsttimemumm

IzzyNC said:


> I got my results back from the MaterniT2 test - all normal!! Breathing a sigh of relief!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Yey! That's great news. Congratulations
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PinkPeony

Opened the results from our scan this morning (xmas morn)..... We're having 2 girls!! :cloud9:


----------



## Bcinla

PinkPeony said:


> Opened the results from our scan this morning (xmas morn)..... We're having 2 girls!! :cloud9:

Congrats on two little girls!!!


----------



## Bcinla

I posted an updated list of everyone who responded on the first page, FYI


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bcinla said:


> I posted an updated list of everyone who responded on the first page, FYI

Thanks so much! I love it :)


----------



## mumdream2013

hi
Im due 18th May having twin boys! x


----------



## mumdream2013

baby brain! already posted lol!


----------



## Mahas

Will be operated on 37 weeks which is around valentines day... Having twins, one of em a boy and the other one is still shy to show! 80% he's a boy too but we'll have to wait and see!!


----------



## bluebrown

Hi, 

I'm due May 2nd with fraternal twin girls :flower:


----------



## Stinas

Hi!!
I am due May 9. Planning on a c-section end of April.
I am having a Boy & a Girl!!!


----------



## Bcinla

Mahas said:


> Will be operated on 37 weeks which is around valentines day... Having twins, one of em a boy and the other one is still shy to show! 80% he's a boy too but we'll have to wait and see!!




bluebrown said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm due May 2nd with fraternal twin girls :flower:




Stinas said:


> Hi!!
> I am due May 9. Planning on a c-section end of April.
> I am having a Boy & a Girl!!!

Hi Mahas, bluebrown, and stinas, 

congrats on your twin pregnancies!!! I added you to the due date list on page one.


----------



## Blue12

Still can't believe I'm a twin mommy to be lol

Due March 30 but induction at 38 weeks so around March 16. And definitely two girls.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Still can't believe I'm a twin mommy to be lol
> 
> Due March 30 but induction at 38 weeks so around March 16. And definitely two girls.

Welcome to 3rd Tri too :)


----------



## RunningMomOf3

IzzyNC said:


> I got my results back from the MaterniT2 test - all normal!! Breathing a sigh of relief!

I'm so glad that your tests turned out good!! What a relief!! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

IzzyNC said:


> I got my results back from the MaterniT2 test - all normal!! Breathing a sigh of relief!

I think I missed this post somehow! Congrats :)


----------



## godsgifts2014

GodsGifts2014--team yellow June 28th


----------



## princess_1991

Only found out today! We're technically 7 weeks with twins measuring a couple of days behind, due 22nd august! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

princess_1991 said:


> Only found out today! We're technically 7 weeks with twins measuring a couple of days behind, due 22nd august! :happydance:

Congratulations!! So exciting :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

I realized today that I only have 59 days till I am 36W which is my ultimate goal to get to! Given the IC issues I have and the PTL issues I have already experienced 59 days sounds like nothing after all this.

COME ON BABIES keep a cookin!


----------



## Bcinla

godsgifts2014 said:


> GodsGifts2014--team yellow June 28th




princess_1991 said:


> Only found out today! We're technically 7 weeks with twins measuring a couple of days behind, due 22nd august! :happydance:

Wonderful news! I have added you to our twin due date list on first page.


----------



## Bcinla

~Brandy~ said:


> I realized today that I only have 59 days till I am 36W which is my ultimate goal to get to! Given the IC issues I have and the PTL issues I have already experienced 59 days sounds like nothing after all this.
> 
> COME ON BABIES keep a cookin!

Wow, that sounds like nothing! That will go fast. I am using my 38 week induction as my goal so only 9 1/2 weeks to go. Of course I want them healthy but seriously, they can't come fast enough!!! I just want to meet them and I am so done being pregnant. My two year old asks every day now "How are the babies doing? Are they sleeping in there?" It is so cute. I am looking forward to her becoming a big sister as well. So fun!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone! I posted this on the other thread we have going in twins forum and realized it was the wrong place! So here is a copy/paste of it.


Just an FYI Kohls has buy 1 boppy get the 2nd one at 1/2 price. There is also free shipping on orders over 75.00... 

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-167...ort-pillow.jsp


Also they have 3 different patterns of muslin swaddles on sale for only 9.60 for a pack of 2.

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-146...e-blankets.jsp

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-146...e-blankets.jsp

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-146...e-blankets.jsp

There is more though! You get an additional 15% off at checkout if you use the code CELEBRATE


I just got my box today of stuff I ordered so it was a steal... I got 2 boppys, 3 onesies, 4 muslin swaddles, 2 breastmilk freezer trays all for 69 

I am not sure how long the sale or the coupon code is good for though.


----------



## Dis3tnd

~Brandy~ said:


> Hi Everyone! I posted this on the other thread we have going in twins forum and realized it was the wrong place! So here is a copy/paste of it.
> 
> 
> Just an FYI Kohls has buy 1 boppy get the 2nd one at 1/2 price. There is also free shipping on orders over 75.00...
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-167...ort-pillow.jsp
> 
> 
> Also they have 3 different patterns of muslin swaddles on sale for only 9.60 for a pack of 2.
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-146...e-blankets.jsp
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-146...e-blankets.jsp
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-146...e-blankets.jsp
> 
> There is more though! You get an additional 15% off at checkout if you use the code CELEBRATE
> 
> 
> I just got my box today of stuff I ordered so it was a steal... I got 2 boppys, 3 onesies, 4 muslin swaddles, 2 breastmilk freezer trays all for 69
> 
> I am not sure how long the sale or the coupon code is good for though.

That is amazing! Wish I had access to sales like that!


PS - I`m due May 16th with two girls!


----------



## Bcinla

Dis3tnd said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! I posted this on the other thread we have going in twins forum and realized it was the wrong place! So here is a copy/paste of it.
> 
> 
> Just an FYI Kohls has buy 1 boppy get the 2nd one at 1/2 price. There is also free shipping on orders over 75.00...
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-167...ort-pillow.jsp
> 
> 
> Also they have 3 different patterns of muslin swaddles on sale for only 9.60 for a pack of 2.
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-146...e-blankets.jsp
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-146...e-blankets.jsp
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-146...e-blankets.jsp
> 
> There is more though! You get an additional 15% off at checkout if you use the code CELEBRATE
> 
> 
> I just got my box today of stuff I ordered so it was a steal... I got 2 boppys, 3 onesies, 4 muslin swaddles, 2 breastmilk freezer trays all for 69
> 
> I am not sure how long the sale or the coupon code is good for though.
> 
> That is amazing! Wish I had access to sales like that!
> 
> 
> PS - I`m due May 16th with two girls!Click to expand...

Dis3tnd, I have added you to our list of due dates on the first page. 

Looks like Mahas might be the next to deliver!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bcinla said:


> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! I posted this on the other thread we have going in twins forum and realized it was the wrong place! So here is a copy/paste of it.
> 
> 
> Just an FYI Kohls has buy 1 boppy get the 2nd one at 1/2 price. There is also free shipping on orders over 75.00...
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-167...ort-pillow.jsp
> 
> 
> Also they have 3 different patterns of muslin swaddles on sale for only 9.60 for a pack of 2.
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-146...e-blankets.jsp
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-146...e-blankets.jsp
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-146...e-blankets.jsp
> 
> There is more though! You get an additional 15% off at checkout if you use the code CELEBRATE
> 
> 
> I just got my box today of stuff I ordered so it was a steal... I got 2 boppys, 3 onesies, 4 muslin swaddles, 2 breastmilk freezer trays all for 69
> 
> I am not sure how long the sale or the coupon code is good for though.
> 
> That is amazing! Wish I had access to sales like that!
> 
> 
> PS - I`m due May 16th with two girls!Click to expand...
> 
> Dis3tnd, I have added you to our list of due dates on the first page.
> 
> Looks like Mahas might be the next to deliver!Click to expand...

Looks that way! We dont have anyone in January unless they go early :flower: FX we all keep them baking as long as possible :) I can't wait to start hearing the announcements and seeing the pictures!


----------



## jury3

I'm due May 5th with boy/girl twins. At our 24 week apt both babies were breech. If that continues we are looking at a c-section around April 21st.


----------



## jury3

IzzyNC said:


> Hi! I'm 18+5 weeks pregnant with twin girls! Due date is May 10th, but hoping to make it to the 3rd/4th week in April. My doc will induce me by 38 weeks. I had an appointment yesterday, and I haven't gained any weight in the past 6 weeks:/ I'm hoping it picks up soon, because I've only gained 10 lbs so far. How much weight has everyone else gained? So far my babies are measuring right on track, so that's reassuring! I also started to feel them move this week...pretty awesome:)

I know this is an old post, but I was glad to find it! I'm glad there are others who haven't gained much...I'm 25 weeks and have only gained 3 lbs. I lost at first from being sick and now I just don't have much room. It's hard to meet my calorie goal (2200)! I was overweight to start though, so doc isn't too concerned.

What is everyone's experience with fetal movement? I've been feeling both kick for a few weeks now. Baby A (Olivia) is on my left and Baby B (Grayson) is on my right. I can usually tell who is kicking for the most part. Yesterday and today Olivia seems like she is barely kicking, although Grayson is going crazy lol Anyone else notice this? I feel like I'm probably worrying over nothing lol


----------



## Stinas

Jury - I have no clue how much I have gained lol I take almost everything off when I go on the scale and tell them not to tell me lol I was 150 when I got pregnant, I look like I'm pregnant with one baby not two. 
I feel them move all the time! Baby A is lower, her kicks are lighter and sometimes fewer, more like a bunch of popping bubbles. Baby B is a mommas boy so he's higher up and kicks all the time! His kicks are harder, guessing because of his position.


----------



## PinkPeony

Stinas said:


> Jury - I have no clue how much I have gained lol I take almost everything off when I go on the scale and tell them not to tell me lol I was 150 when I got pregnant, I look like I'm pregnant with one baby not two.
> I feel them move all the time! Baby A is lower, her kicks are lighter and sometimes fewer, more like a bunch of popping bubbles. Baby B is a mommas boy so he's higher up and kicks all the time! His kicks are harder, guessing because of his position.

I have the exact same thing and actually wanted to ask about this too. My baby A is quite low and she's definitely active, but her kicks are way lighter. Sometimes I worry that she's smaller or weaker, but I think it's bc she's sort of further back in my pelvis if that makes sense. When Baby B kicks you can see my whole stomach move up by my belly button. I'm glad you have the same thing going on Stinas.
As for weight, I've gained almost 20 pounds lol! I'm ok with it. I don't look too big or anything. Gone up 2 cup sizes so that's a nice plus. :haha:


----------



## Stinas

Pink - did they tell you if they are posterior or not? Mine are, so I should feel them more they said. 
We probably don't feel A because maybe they are in the middle of our bodies? Sounds stupid but you know what I mean? lol My belly moves with B too! haha 
OMG holy boobs&#8230;.I went from a 34C to a 34DD! Not complaining though lol 
I was scared that A was not as big as B, which she is not, but I freak out since she has a 2 vessel cord, she might not get as much nutrients as normal&#8230;..so when I don't feel her much I freak. Lately she's been kicking up a storm! I love it! They are doing it as I type too!


----------



## PinkPeony

Stinas said:


> Pink - did they tell you if they are posterior or not? Mine are, so I should feel them more they said.
> We probably don't feel A because maybe they are in the middle of our bodies? Sounds stupid but you know what I mean? lol My belly moves with B too! haha
> OMG holy boobs.I went from a 34C to a 34DD! Not complaining though lol
> I was scared that A was not as big as B, which she is not, but I freak out since she has a 2 vessel cord, she might not get as much nutrients as normal..so when I don't feel her much I freak. Lately she's been kicking up a storm! I love it! They are doing it as I type too!

Yeah I totally know what you mean about A being in the middle more. The uterus is kinda on an angle so they're sorta further in I think. Mine are anterior but I still feel them plenty. I've heard that too about feeling anterior less. :shrug: There's an issue with my baby A's cord too. It's called a velamentus insertion and it's a similar deal with the nutrients not getting through as well and they can be smaller. I'm pretty worried about it too. It's been about 5 weeks since my last scan so I'm worried about how she's been growing. But yeah she's always moving so I'm probably just paranoid.


----------



## Stinas

Pink - OMG is that where the cord is not directly going through the bellybutton?!! Because thats what my A has too! Crazy! 
They say the percentage goes up with IVF babies.


----------



## PinkPeony

Stinas said:


> Pink - OMG is that where the cord is not directly going through the bellybutton?!! Because thats what my A has too! Crazy!
> They say the percentage goes up with IVF babies.

Not sure about the belly button, but from what I understand the cord isn't attached to the placenta properly. It's pretty rare but risk factors are IVF pregnancy and multiples. Do you know if you're going to have to have a c-section because of it? I'm meeting with a high risk ob on Tuesday to get the real low-down. My regular doctor wouldn't tell me anything and I ended up googling and freaking myself out about it. :dohh:


----------



## Stinas

Pink - Not sure exactly&#8230;.I think its connected to placenta ok, but its a little off from her belly button they say, but won't look abnormal or anything later. 
I am having a c-section, but that was planned from the beginning, now its just definite.


----------



## Bcinla

jury3 said:


> I'm due May 5th with boy/girl twins. At our 24 week apt both babies were breech. If that continues we are looking at a c-section around April 21st.

Jury, ive added you to our due date list on the first page. :baby:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Silly question... I havent been pregnant in 18 years and totally forgot if I felt it or not.


Both of my twins were breech at the last u/s I go again Tuesday for another scan to see where they are but I was curious has anyone actually felt and knew the moment that twin A flipped and got into birthing position? I have been waiting to see if I feel it and haven't but boy I get some strong hits and kicks!

I know I have time but they are thinking I will go by 36W so I would imagine something should be happening soon as that is in 37 days.


----------



## jury3

So far I can't tell the difference wether they are head up or head down lol 20 weeks they were both head down in u/s, 24 weeks they were both breech. I had no idea they had flipped, but it's still early for me. Sometimes I feel weird pressure and wonder if they are flipping around but can't really tell.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hey everyone! Not sure who all has a Marshalls (I dont ) but my MIL just bought and sent me 10 Chica Chica Boom Boom Muslin Swaddle blankets and the price tag on them was 2 for $3! Thats way cheaper than anything I could make and they were very nice quality. Just thought I would toss that out there since with twins we have to have so many of everything saving a penny now and then is a nice thing!


----------



## Blue12

I've wondered if I would be able to feel them turning too. So far they have been in the same breech position the whole time. Dr keeps telling me there is still time for them to turn but I don't feel like that's likely lol. Although a lady at my work who had twins said things can happen last minute because as she was in labour at the hospital twin b moved and pushed past twin a and b came out first lol.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> I've wondered if I would be able to feel them turning too. So far they have been in the same breech position the whole time. Dr keeps telling me there is still time for them to turn but I don't feel like that's likely lol. Although a lady at my work who had twins said things can happen last minute because as she was in labour at the hospital twin b moved and pushed past twin a and b came out first lol.

haha well if that happened then it would mess up the whole naming process we have if B is born first!


----------



## Blue12

I know right lol. So surprising I didn't know that was possible.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I guess while I am here I might as well go on my mini rant....

I am sick and tired of being pregnant PERIOD! Sorry if that makes me a horrible person and how this is suppose to be a magical experience :( 

Well it is but not without a price. So for 2 days now I have had the most horrendous back pain and I cant take it anymore. It's 4:15am and I haven't slept a freaking wink. I am fortunate enough to be off work but still I spend the days getting in and out of the Jacuzzi tub (sounds fun until its the only way to get relief for a minute) laying down or moving from one chair to another trying to find a comfort for just a few minutes. I am sick and tired of being told not to pick something up or having my every movement monitored by everyone and their brother.

I have a doctors appt on Tuesday which I go every freaking week now but they can't do anything and I know its not their fault.... Just makes me feel better to whine sorry :(


----------



## Blue12

I feel this way too. I hate to not "appreciate" that ivf worked and that I'm having twins. But my sleep has been so so so horrible between insomnia and being unable to fun a comfortable position. And the difficultly of even just walking around my house or getting dressed is getting old. 

Yet I want the babies to stay in as long as possible but that terrifies me of how bad these next few weeks are going to get.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> I feel this way too. I hate to not "appreciate" that ivf worked and that I'm having twins. But my sleep has been so so so horrible between insomnia and being unable to fun a comfortable position. And the difficultly of even just walking around my house or getting dressed is getting old.
> 
> Yet I want the babies to stay in as long as possible but that terrifies me of how bad these next few weeks are going to get.

Seriously I try so hard not to complain and seem ungrateful but it is really taking a toll on me physically and emotionally. I was just in tears this evening while everyone is sleeping I am trying to relieve pain the best I can it's frustrating. Atleast I am not the only one that feels this way :( Misery loves company although I will probably forget how bad it really was in just a few weeks. :blush:


----------



## princess_1991

Really feel for you ladies! Im uncomfortable already and can even imagine how your feeling yet!

I find im really stuggling with keeping up with dd1 when everytime I stand up I go really lightheaded!


----------



## ~Brandy~

princess_1991 said:


> Really feel for you ladies! Im uncomfortable already and can even imagine how your feeling yet!
> 
> I find im really stuggling with keeping up with dd1 when everytime I stand up I go really lightheaded!

My 2nd tri was almost a breeze I had one hiccup with my cervix. I have to say though at the very moment I hit the 3rd tri (27W) my body started giving up... but thats also when my uterus was measuring as a full term singleton.

I have to laugh because when I got PG and found out it was twins I was very demanding with my doctor that I was delivering vaginally and no induction that they would come when they were ready... He almost laughed and said at 36W you will be begging me to take them out via Csection. I thought he was nuts... turns out the old bald dude knew what he was talking about haha! I haven't asked him to do that yet but I see now in a moment of weakness how that could be on my mind.


----------



## Bcinla

~Brandy~ said:


> I guess while I am here I might as well go on my mini rant....
> 
> I am sick and tired of being pregnant PERIOD! Sorry if that makes me a horrible person and how this is suppose to be a magical experience :(
> 
> Well it is but not without a price. So for 2 days now I have had the most horrendous back pain and I cant take it anymore. It's 4:15am and I haven't slept a freaking wink. I am fortunate enough to be off work but still I spend the days getting in and out of the Jacuzzi tub (sounds fun until its the only way to get relief for a minute) laying down or moving from one chair to another trying to find a comfort for just a few minutes. I am sick and tired of being told not to pick something up or having my every movement monitored by everyone and their brother.
> 
> I have a doctors appt on Tuesday which I go every freaking week now but they can't do anything and I know its not their fault.... Just makes me feel better to whine sorry :(

Brandy--You are not alone. As much as this pregnancy is a true miracle, I am so over it and ready to be done. I cannot believe there are six+ more weeks until my induction. I cannot get up from the couch without help anymore. I cannot roll over in bed without fully supporting my stomach or one of the twins rolls off the side of my body and it is the worst feeling ever. I cannot stand in line at the post office without needing to sit down. Everywhere I go people are like "you are ready to pop any day now!" I just sigh and say "no, 7 more weeks to go...." I have a feeling these next few weeks are going to be really hard on us. The only consolation is that it will be over soon and we will have babies!!!! 

BTW, in terms of babies turning, my A was breech and B was head down for about two months. They have now swapped positions and A is finally head down but B is breech. Hoping B turns as well so I can try for a vaginal delivery without any worry. Doc said he will try for it if A is head down but I have fears about what it will be like if they have to turn B inside me....yikes! There is a site called spinningbabies.com that gives tips on turning babies. I am not sure if it works for twins too but it may be worth a shot.


----------



## jury3

Blue12-That's crazy! I didn't know it was possible for twin B to come out first...

Oh Brandy :( I'm sorry you are so uncomfortable. No reason to feel bad about it, pregnancy is an amazing thing but it is not easy on the body! I'm scared for how I will feel when I get to where you ladies are! I was completely miserable for the first 16-17 weeks with nausea. Since then it hasn't been horrible even though I'm always pulling round ligaments, my uterus weighs a ton and gets hard all the time, it's hard to get up/down/roll over and my legs and arms feel tingly sometimes. I have to sit all the time. Sitting too long in the same position makes my ass/hips hurt. I'm only 26 weeks tomorrow...lol I am definitely scared for what's ahead. I'm pretty sure I have SPD as it feels like my pubic bone is about to split apart at any moment, so far that's been the worst part and it's been getting worse. I'm sure I'll be ready for these babies to be here before too long...


----------



## Dis3tnd

Oh boy! So sorry you're all in so much pain.

I'm not as far along but its definitely starting to affect my ability to sleep. I'm terrified of what's ahead!

I had my first moment yesterday where I felt absolutely helpless. Was taking a shower and bent down to scrub my legs and feet, and started to get horrible braxton hicks. I got dizzy and was in so much pain - hubby heard me moaning and came to my rescue. He had to help me out and dry me down so I could lay down as fast as possible. Time for a shower seat?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dis3tnd said:


> Oh boy! So sorry you're all in so much pain.
> 
> I'm not as far along but its definitely starting to affect my ability to sleep. I'm terrified of what's ahead!
> 
> I had my first moment yesterday where I felt absolutely helpless. Was taking a shower and bent down to scrub my legs and feet, and started to get horrible braxton hicks. I got dizzy and was in so much pain - hubby heard me moaning and came to my rescue. He had to help me out and dry me down so I could lay down as fast as possible. Time for a shower seat?

I get that way in the shower too. I have a small built in seat in the shower but its just not the same when I shower anymore. I started taking the worlds longest baths because im weightless in it... I have even been caught sleeping in it by my dh ;) Sounds weird I know but when your back hurts and you barely have room to eat putting your belly in water and making it weightless is a life saver. 

I bent over to pick something up on the last stair in our house and my lips went numb the other day and I almost fainted! Be careful with that bending stuff.. we have sooo much extra blood that our bodies have made right now and our circulatory system is working triple time to keep up.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Barely room to eat is right!

I tried having dinner yesterday and baby B suddenly shifted positions to the point you could see her big bulge at the top of my stomach. My stomach suddenly felt like it was going to explode, and I felt like I had just eaten a huge meal - couldn't get myself to eat anything and still feel like that. She needs to move so I can eat!


----------



## Stinas

The sleeping situation sucks! No one tells you this stuff. I never imagined rolling over from one side to the other could be soooo hard&#8230;.literally overnight! Crazy! It took me by surprise!!! 
Besides that and the feet swelling, I'm pretty much ok for now. I like to work a lot, in which I stand most of the time, i don't get tired, but my heels kill! I change my shoes at least 3 times per shift, the marble floors don't help either. 
I do think working has helped me keep the access weight off and keep me from getting all the aches and pains. Im pretty sure if I stayed home I would become a rolly polly&#8230;.eating everything in site!


----------



## jury3

I'm the same way. In our master bathroom we have a small shower (I can barely fit through the door at this point). I had to sit down during a shower bc I thought I was going to pass out and I'd only been in there for a few minutes. I've switched to our guest shower that has a tub so it's easier to sit down when I need to. My doc said to make sure I've eaten and had plenty to drink before showering.
And the rolling over! I feel so bad bc I have to roll over every hour or so bc whatever hip I'm laying on starts to hurt. However it hurts to roll over too! So I'm moaning and groaning all night lol. Now I'm pretty sure I have the beginnings of SPD too, right now it mainly affects my walking but I'm scared it's going to start affecting my rolling over too...


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had SPD so bad in my singleton pregnancy that I thought for sure I was screwed carrying twins. I am actually surprised... I made it till about 28 weeks before those symptoms appeared. While they are getting worse as the PG goes on I am so thankful that I made it this long without it. I think it's some horrid form of torture.


----------



## mwb2040

Hi ladies! Been reading through all of your posts. Expecting twin boys, due June 4th! It's crazy how much I've grown in the past month. It's really scary thinking about the road ahead, and it looks like I'm not the only one!! I'm so incredibly thankful for these two miracles, but thinking about the fact that I have 3-4 months to go is freaking me out a bit. 
I've been feeling good, but at night I'm starting to get hip pain. It's not really been, more aching, like growing pains. I have to turn around every 1-2 hours. I'm glad I found this thread!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mwb2040 said:


> Hi ladies! Been reading through all of your posts. Expecting twin boys, due June 4th! It's crazy how much I've grown in the past month. It's really scary thinking about the road ahead, and it looks like I'm not the only one!! I'm so incredibly thankful for these two miracles, but thinking about the fact that I have 3-4 months to go is freaking me out a bit.
> I've been feeling good, but at night I'm starting to get hip pain. It's not really been, more aching, like growing pains. I have to turn around every 1-2 hours. I'm glad I found this thread!!

Hello and Welcome! Were glad you found us too :) You're already 21W so that seems about the time everything starts to kick in. I hope you're one of the lucky ones and skip alot of the aches and pains we keep whining about LOL


----------



## Stinas

Yeah, its hard enough to sleep&#8230;.im stuck wearing carpal tunnel wrist splints on both hands! Sexy! lol


----------



## mwb2040

~Brandy~ said:


> mwb2040 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Been reading through all of your posts. Expecting twin boys, due June 4th! It's crazy how much I've grown in the past month. It's really scary thinking about the road ahead, and it looks like I'm not the only one!! I'm so incredibly thankful for these two miracles, but thinking about the fact that I have 3-4 months to go is freaking me out a bit.
> I've been feeling good, but at night I'm starting to get hip pain. It's not really been, more aching, like growing pains. I have to turn around every 1-2 hours. I'm glad I found this thread!!
> 
> Hello and Welcome! Were glad you found us too :) You're already 21W so that seems about the time everything starts to kick in. I hope you're one of the lucky ones and skip alot of the aches and pains we keep whining about LOLClick to expand...

Thanks Brandy - I'm excited to share my experience and read about all of yours, so I know what to look forward to (or not look forward to haha)! I was just laying on the couch after dinner and babies were moving, so I just laid there and watched my belly move. So amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Hey ladies, I am due June, 18th but will have a C-section around 37-38 weeks. I must confess this pregnancy hasn't been that hard, minimal morning sickness, just starting to get difficult because of the bump, so really uncomfortable and lacking sleep!

So glad I found this thread!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ibelieveitwil said:


> Hey ladies, I am due June, 18th but will have a C-section around 37-38 weeks. I must confess this pregnancy hasn't been that hard, minimal morning sickness, just starting to get difficult because of the bump, so really uncomfortable and lacking sleep!
> 
> So glad I found this thread!

Congratulations and Welcome!! I love seeing more twin mommies to be join :)


----------



## mwb2040

Today I got my first:

"When are you due?"
"June 4th"
"Wowwww" (jaw drop)

I guess I better get used to those comments


----------



## ~Brandy~

mwb2040 said:


> Today I got my first:
> 
> "When are you due?"
> "June 4th"
> "Wowwww" (jaw drop)
> 
> I guess I better get used to those comments

Yep and when they find out they are twins you will get a million questions. Think of your pregnancy as getting used to your celebrity status.... because once you walk through a store with them you get swarmed.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just had my U/S for 31W the babies are 3lbs 13oz 17" long! My cerclage is holding perfectly thank god :) No funneling currently so I have bought myself some more time with these little girls.

I have another scan a week from today so we are just going to take it weekly and decide when to take it out. For now I am very happy with their weights and how far we have made it. I just wish I wasnt so damn uncomfortable :(


----------



## PinkPeony

That's fantastic Brandy!! :happydance:


----------



## jury3

mwb2040 said:


> Today I got my first:
> 
> "When are you due?"
> "June 4th"
> "Wowwww" (jaw drop)
> 
> I guess I better get used to those comments

Lol I got some of those starting around 18-20 weeks. I think they were expecting me to say next month or in 2 months, not in May! 
I love how most people just assume I had IVF as well. I get it a little more bc I'm in a same-sex relationship, but it just cracks me up. (our's were clomid twins...)

Brandy-Sounds like they are doing well! Our next u/s isn't until Feb 17th..seems like forever. I want to know how they are doing now! We do every 4 weeks until 35 weeks then start every week. I feel like we should be doing every 2 weeks...

My babies are crazy tonight! They seem like they are taking turns turning over. I keep feeling all kinds of weird things lol


----------



## Blue12

I get the same comments - oh wow march lol. Then I always go into my schpeal explaining why I look like this lol


----------



## mwb2040

~Brandy~ said:


> I just had my U/S for 31W the babies are 3lbs 13oz 17" long! My cerclage is holding perfectly thank god :) No funneling currently so I have bought myself some more time with these little girls.
> 
> I have another scan a week from today so we are just going to take it weekly and decide when to take it out. For now I am very happy with their weights and how far we have made it. I just wish I wasnt so damn uncomfortable :(

Great news! Take it one day at a time!!


----------



## RunningMomOf3

Hi Everyone.. I can't believe how many twin mommies are on here now. Congrats!

So glad to hear that everyone is doing so well; well, minus the aches and pains. I'm feeling pretty much all that, plus my new symptom is my arms falling asleep at night... As soon as I roll over, one arms regains life, while the other falls asleep.. uggg, I hate it. Other than while sleeping, they're fine?

Yesterday, I went in for my 33 week checkup, just a NST and BPP. All went well. I haven't had a growth scan in about 5 weeks, but then they were 3 lbs each. I have a feeling they're upto 5 lbs at least. I'm soooooo big!! My belly was measuring 44 weeks, at 32 weeks.. hahaha... I'm huge!!

I've stopped all together explaining why my 3-16 due date doesn't match upto my already bigger than full term belly. I'll only spill the beans if someone is smart enough to figure out it's twins.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had SPD in 1 of my previous 2 pregnancies and it was a nightmare!

Well it returned its ugly head in the last 2 days. I feel like my pelvic bone is about to snap like a twig.

I love these girls and I am so happy we have the chance to have them but I am so ready to fast forward a few weeks and get this $hit over with. The pain is excruciating, The lack of sleep is horrid, and the stress and worry I am so over!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Has Firsttimemumm had her babies yet? She is next on the list to deliver.. I can't remember. Then it Mahas last I knew she had not so she is about 34W right now!

Gonna start popping soon people :)


----------



## RunningMomOf3

~Brandy~ said:


> Has Firsttimemumm had her babies yet? She is next on the list to deliver.. I can't remember. Then it Mahas last I knew she had not so she is about 34W right now!
> 
> Gonna start popping soon people :)

Look down a few posts under "Christmas Day Babies" by firsttimemom.. she delivered already :) at 34+4.


----------



## Dis3tnd

~Brandy~ said:


> I just had my U/S for 31W the babies are 3lbs 13oz 17" long! My cerclage is holding perfectly thank god :) No funneling currently so I have bought myself some more time with these little girls.
> 
> I have another scan a week from today so we are just going to take it weekly and decide when to take it out. For now I am very happy with their weights and how far we have made it. I just wish I wasnt so damn uncomfortable :(

Great weights! I can only imagine how tired and exhausted you must feel! This week has been the kicker for me where I`m really dreading work every morning!


----------



## Stinas

Great news brandy!! Little princesses are growing nicely!


----------



## Bcinla

mwb2040 said:


> Hi ladies! Been reading through all of your posts. Expecting twin boys, due June 4th! It's crazy how much I've grown in the past month. It's really scary thinking about the road ahead, and it looks like I'm not the only one!! I'm so incredibly thankful for these two miracles, but thinking about the fact that I have 3-4 months to go is freaking me out a bit.
> I've been feeling good, but at night I'm starting to get hip pain. It's not really been, more aching, like growing pains. I have to turn around every 1-2 hours. I'm glad I found this thread!!




Ibelieveitwil said:


> Hey ladies, I am due June, 18th but will have a C-section around 37-38 weeks. I must confess this pregnancy hasn't been that hard, minimal morning sickness, just starting to get difficult because of the bump, so really uncomfortable and lacking sleep!
> 
> So glad I found this thread!

Hi Ladies, I added you to our list on the first page.


----------



## princess_1991

thats fab news brandy!

anyone else having trouble with names?
we need 6 names (Lily has 2 middle names so we're making it a bit of a tradition)
when i was pregnant with Lil i had a list aslong as my arm of names that i absolutely loved, now im struggling to find a few that i like, add that to the fact that everything i like dh doesnt and vice versa!


----------



## DollPosse

I still have five months to go. It seems like a life time away. It gives me time though to get ready.


----------



## RunningMomOf3

I'm struggling with boy names.. I'm all set for girls. :) Names are challenging when you're team yellow.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I named our first 2 children so I told my DH it's his turn.. He picked these girls names I was totally fine with it.. I found it too overwhelming lol.


----------



## DollPosse

For me I "knew" what I was having based on the names I could come up with. With my last two kiddos I could come up with one boy name. I just sort knew it was because I didn't need them.lol

We have two boys names picked out and one girl name.


----------



## ~Brandy~

We had all boy names picked out.... Then we find out its twins and girls. I threw in the towel and told DH to figure it out hah.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Bcinla said:


> mwb2040 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Been reading through all of your posts. Expecting twin boys, due June 4th! It's crazy how much I've grown in the past month. It's really scary thinking about the road ahead, and it looks like I'm not the only one!! I'm so incredibly thankful for these two miracles, but thinking about the fact that I have 3-4 months to go is freaking me out a bit.
> I've been feeling good, but at night I'm starting to get hip pain. It's not really been, more aching, like growing pains. I have to turn around every 1-2 hours. I'm glad I found this thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibelieveitwil said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I am due June, 18th but will have a C-section around 37-38 weeks. I must confess this pregnancy hasn't been that hard, minimal morning sickness, just starting to get difficult because of the bump, so really uncomfortable and lacking sleep!
> 
> So glad I found this thread!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ladies, I added you to our list on the first page.Click to expand...


Thanks, OB just changed the due date to June, 9th!! Not that I mind being closer to seeing my babies!


----------



## jury3

We had 2 boy names and 2 girl names picked out before we knew genders. We also picked which of each we would use if b/g. It was funny bc we came up with a long list of names before we ever got pregnant. One day after our bfp, I texted DW and said how about this, this, this and this. She agreed right away. It was so easy lol We have changed middle names and changed our girl name, but I was super surprised we agreed so easily.

I wonder what makes doctors change the due date. Some doctors don't change due dates even when babies have been measuring a week or 2 ahead of schedule for a while. Curious...


----------



## Northernmonke

Hi all, I am nearly 17 weeks with twin girls due 15th July :) x


----------



## Bcinla

Northernmonke said:


> Hi all, I am nearly 17 weeks with twin girls due 15th July :) x

I will add you to the due date list. :thumbup:


----------



## jury3

Northernmonke said:


> Hi all, I am nearly 17 weeks with twin girls due 15th July :) x

Welcome!


----------



## RunningMomOf3

Wow, I see lots of twin mom's that are team yellow! How exciting! I'm team yellow also. I wondered if I'd cave more towards the end, and to be honest, I have thought about finding out in the past weeks. But now that I'm at the end, I'm so glad I didn't cave. Hang in there!

Congrats to all the new ladies! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

You're doing awesome Running! over 34W you're on the home stretch.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

I would love to move from team yellow, but my twins are just not cooperative at scans! Not that I mind though, I think it will be exciting to be surprised! 34 weeks, wow! What I would do to get there, its almost over!


----------



## jury3

Had an apt today. Both babies are still breech. We are going to schedule a c-section for April 23rd (my mom's bday) incase they don't flip. I've gained about 8lbs total now, measuring 39 weeks. Olivia weighs 2lbs 13oz (65th percentile)and Grayson weighs 3lbs 1oz (84th percentile). Growth between them went from 12% at 24 weeks down to 8%, so that's a good thing! Doc was very pleased with their growth and my weight gain. I had my blood drawn for the glucose test, so we'll see how that goes. Should get results tomorrow. 
Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## ~Brandy~

jury3 said:


> Had an apt today. Both babies are still breech. We are going to schedule a c-section for April 23rd (my mom's bday) incase they don't flip. I've gained about 8lbs total now, measuring 39 weeks. Olivia weighs 2lbs 13oz (65th percentile)and Grayson weighs 3lbs 1oz (84th percentile). Growth between them went from 12% at 24 weeks down to 8%, so that's a good thing! Doc was very pleased with their growth and my weight gain. I had my blood drawn for the glucose test, so we'll see how that goes. Should get results tomorrow.
> Hope everyone else is doing good!

Great job on cooking those lil ones :) Nice weight and I love their names. :cloud9:


----------



## Leah_Marie

Hi! 

I'm due on September 12 with DCDA twins. Currently team yellow as it's too early to sex the babies!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wow those with March DD we are having 5 sets of twin girls! Thats alot ;) My original DD is 4/1 which we all know isnt happening I am delivering in March so that makes 6 sets of girls, 1 set of boys, and a team yellow.


----------



## MadameJ

I'm almost 20 weeks with Di/Di boy/girl twins due 4/5th July :thumbup:


----------



## jury3

Leah_Marie said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm due on September 12 with DCDA twins. Currently team yellow as it's too early to sex the babies!




MadameJ said:


> I'm almost 20 weeks with Di/Di boy/girl twins due 4/5th July :thumbup:

Welcome ladies!


----------



## Stinas

Booked my C-section for April 25th! My wedding anniversary! lol Doc said most likely they will come before that, but its good to have a date. Ill be 38w.


----------



## jury3

Yours is booked just 2 days after mine! Mines on my moms bday. Our original dd was on our wedding anniversary, may 5th. So exciting! We are getting close!


----------



## Stinas

Jury my original was May 9. It is crazy how close it is. Getting all real now. Exciting but scary at the same time!


----------



## Bcinla

Leah_Marie said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm due on September 12 with DCDA twins. Currently team yellow as it's too early to sex the babies!




MadameJ said:


> I'm almost 20 weeks with Di/Di boy/girl twins due 4/5th July :thumbup:

Congrats ladies! I have added you to our due date list on the first page.


On another note, for those of us closer, doyou want you actual due date or your induction date posted?


----------



## Blue12

Bcinla said:


> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm due on September 12 with DCDA twins. Currently team yellow as it's too early to sex the babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadameJ said:
> 
> 
> I'm almost 20 weeks with Di/Di boy/girl twins due 4/5th July :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats ladies! I have added you to our due date list on the first page.
> 
> 
> On another note, for those of us closer, doyou want you actual due date or your induction date posted?Click to expand...

I just noticed I'm not on the front page :) 

My due date is march 30 but csection date is booked for march 14. And I'm expecting two girls.


----------



## ~Brandy~

BC you probably want to put the booked date if they are giving it to you.

It's very nice of you to keep track! 

I am doing vaginally or so we think at this point so you can leave my 40W dd of 4/1. However if I hit that it would probably be because I was dead LOL


----------



## princess_1991

We're booked In for our csec on the 5th august at 37 weeks!


----------



## DollPosse

I have my anatomy scan in March so I will find out what gender(s) the babies are. I can't believe I am almost half way through!


----------



## Bcinla

Blue12 said:


> Bcinla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm due on September 12 with DCDA twins. Currently team yellow as it's too early to sex the babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadameJ said:
> 
> 
> I'm almost 20 weeks with Di/Di boy/girl twins due 4/5th July :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats ladies! I have added you to our due date list on the first page.
> 
> 
> On another note, for those of us closer, doyou want you actual due date or your induction date posted?Click to expand...
> 
> I just noticed I'm not on the front page :)
> 
> My due date is march 30 but csection date is booked for march 14. And I'm expecting two girls.Click to expand...

I will add you, Blue! :thumbup:


----------



## Bcinla

~Brandy~ said:


> BC you probably want to put the booked date if they are giving it to you.
> 
> It's very nice of you to keep track!
> 
> I am doing vaginally or so we think at this point so you can leave my 40W dd of 4/1. However if I hit that it would probably be because I was dead LOL

Did your baby A turn? I can't remember if you were breech or not. You crack me up---I hope you don't make it to 40 weeks!!!!!!!

Speaking of keeping track....I will probably only be able to for a few more weeks until my induction. Hopefully someone else will be willing to take over who is not so far along. Any volunteers? Also, I am the only one who can edit the first post so I am not sure how to pass the buck.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bcinla said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> BC you probably want to put the booked date if they are giving it to you.
> 
> It's very nice of you to keep track!
> 
> I am doing vaginally or so we think at this point so you can leave my 40W dd of 4/1. However if I hit that it would probably be because I was dead LOL
> 
> Did your baby A turn? I can't remember if you were breech or not. You crack me up---I hope you don't make it to 40 weeks!!!!!!!
> 
> Speaking of keeping track....I will probably only be able to for a few more weeks until my induction. Hopefully someone else will be willing to take over who is not so far along. Any volunteers? Also, I am the only one who can edit the first post so I am not sure how to pass the buck.Click to expand...

They were breech until this last appt.. Baby A had decided to shove her head into my pelvis so now it's a waiting game. I am ready for the big day for sure!


----------



## Blue12

I think if someone volunteers to take over then you just either post a question in the help/support forum or pm an admin to ask if they can switch the person who is in charge of the first page. :)


----------



## trgirl308

:wave: Hi everyone! I am pregnant with identical twin boys, and we already have one son, there will be an age gap of 16-17 months between them! 

My edd is technically April 29th, but my doc and I have agreed on an induction date of April 8th at the latest as modi twins have higher complications past 37 weeks. As of my last ultrasound both babies were head down, but they move a lot so who knows whether or not I will even get to try a vaginal delivery! Next us is this coming Friday. Babies will probably be weighing around 4lbs each, combined heavier than when I delivered my son.... now things are getting fun!


----------



## ~Brandy~

TRGirl- Welcome and Congratulations! That was the turning point for me in this pregnancy as well... as soon as the babies combined weights exceeded the weight of my largest singleton I because with the 'suffering' The backaches, swelling, pelvis pain, etc. I hope that is not what happens to you that was just my experience.


----------



## trgirl308

~Brandy~ said:


> TRGirl- Welcome and Congratulations! That was the turning point for me in this pregnancy as well... as soon as the babies combined weights exceeded the weight of my largest singleton I because with the 'suffering' The backaches, swelling, pelvis pain, etc. I hope that is not what happens to you that was just my experience.

Thanks! My singleton pregnancy was actually harder in terms of backpain, hip etc. I think because it was my first. Since the pregnancies are so close together I think it helps, it is just that now everything gets me out of breath, it is hard to get up, stand, walk... and of course knowing that I have up to 7 weeks left and that all those things will keep getting worse... lol


----------



## jury3

Welcome trgirl! You are just a few days ahead of me! This last week I feel like things have really started to take their toll. Very tired and pretty soon I may just stop moving all together lol


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi girls. 

How is everyone holding up? So exciting to see everyone's induction dates!

I got really sick on Thursday - Friday I thought I was dying - Saturday hubby dragged me to the ER and we found out I had pneumonia. Great. So while I am on the mend now I feel completely winded! They gave me a puffer and I feel like I depend on it for breathing...

Hope I can gather my energy back soon. I am back at work as I am no longer contagious - but I really just want to be in bed :(

No induction date for me. I still plan on trying vaginally although babies are always in a different position. My last ultrasound was on Feb 13 (27 weeks) and babies were each 2lbs 5 oz. I hope this sickness didn't affect them too much - I didn't eat anything for 2 whole days.


----------



## trgirl308

Oh no, that is too bad you are that sick. Hopefully you get better quickly. At least the babies are doing well, I'm sure 2 days is fine. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Feel better dis3tnd! I get to leave the hospital tonight Yay... It's my 3rd time being admitted in 2 months and since I'm 34w I'm sure to be back again within a couple weeks uggh! Atleast I know all the staff now..


----------



## Blue12

Dis3tnd said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> How is everyone holding up? So exciting to see everyone's induction dates!
> 
> I got really sick on Thursday - Friday I thought I was dying - Saturday hubby dragged me to the ER and we found out I had pneumonia. Great. So while I am on the mend now I feel completely winded! They gave me a puffer and I feel like I depend on it for breathing...
> 
> Hope I can gather my energy back soon. I am back at work as I am no longer contagious - but I really just want to be in bed :(
> 
> No induction date for me. I still plan on trying vaginally although babies are always in a different position. My last ultrasound was on Feb 13 (27 weeks) and babies were each 2lbs 5 oz. I hope this sickness didn't affect them too much - I didn't eat anything for 2 whole days.

I had pneumonia too as its horrible. I never quite got my full energy back. Take extra time off work to really really recover f you can. Xxxxx. I took 2 weeks off work to recover from the pneumonia.


----------



## Dis3tnd

~Brandy~ said:


> Feel better dis3tnd! I get to leave the hospital tonight Yay... It's my 3rd time being admitted in 2 months and since I'm 34w I'm sure to be back again within a couple weeks uggh! Atleast I know all the staff now..

Oh no! I`m sorry you`ve had to be at the hospital so much. I can`t believe you`re so close though - so exciting!!!



Blue12 said:


> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls.
> 
> How is everyone holding up? So exciting to see everyone's induction dates!
> 
> I got really sick on Thursday - Friday I thought I was dying - Saturday hubby dragged me to the ER and we found out I had pneumonia. Great. So while I am on the mend now I feel completely winded! They gave me a puffer and I feel like I depend on it for breathing...
> 
> Hope I can gather my energy back soon. I am back at work as I am no longer contagious - but I really just want to be in bed :(
> 
> No induction date for me. I still plan on trying vaginally although babies are always in a different position. My last ultrasound was on Feb 13 (27 weeks) and babies were each 2lbs 5 oz. I hope this sickness didn't affect them too much - I didn't eat anything for 2 whole days.
> 
> I had pneumonia too as its horrible. I never quite got my full energy back. Take extra time off work to really really recover f you can. Xxxxx. I took 2 weeks off work to recover from the pneumonia.Click to expand...

Oh wow 2 weeks? I only took one day off, then had the weekend, and worked from home until I came back in today. I'm regretting it now as I really don't have my energy - but seeing as though I probably need to start my maternity leave soon I'm trying to get as much done now as I can. I'm glad to know this is a normal feeling after pneumonia though - I feel like a zombie. My poor son (15 month old) had it too, and he seems to have all his energy back - kids are so resilient!


----------



## jury3

You poor thing! Pregnancy is hard enough, especially w twins...how horrible to be so sick on top of that! I hope you feel better quickly. I know you want to get work done, but make sure you rest for you and those babies! :)


----------



## Blue12

Yeah I found my energy was so drained also because I just couldn't catch my breath like you say and was counting the hours between being allowed to use the puffers to breath. My daughter had the pneumonia too and like you say bounced back much faster.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Blue12 said:


> Yeah I found my energy was so drained also because I just couldn't catch my breath like you say and was counting the hours between being allowed to use the puffers to breath. My daughter had the pneumonia too and like you say bounced back much faster.

That puffer really is a life saver isn`t it? 

I'll have to probably stop working soon. We're moving in 2 weeks and there's so much to do at home - I think after the move I'll just be drained.


----------



## Blue12

Dis3tnd said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I found my energy was so drained also because I just couldn't catch my breath like you say and was counting the hours between being allowed to use the puffers to breath. My daughter had the pneumonia too and like you say bounced back much faster.
> 
> That puffer really is a life saver isn`t it?
> 
> I'll have to probably stop working soon. We're moving in 2 weeks and there's so much to do at home - I think after the move I'll just be drained.Click to expand...

I only lasted at work until 30 weeks because I had too much to get ready at home and could hardly move to get anything done at a decent rate.


----------



## PinkPeony

Dis3tnd said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I found my energy was so drained also because I just couldn't catch my breath like you say and was counting the hours between being allowed to use the puffers to breath. My daughter had the pneumonia too and like you say bounced back much faster.
> 
> That puffer really is a life saver isn`t it?
> 
> I'll have to probably stop working soon. We're moving in 2 weeks and there's so much to do at home - I think after the move I'll just be drained.Click to expand...

Oh man moving is rough even when your not pregnant. Try to go easy on yourself as much as you can. I landed myself in triage at the hospital the other day because I was trying to do too much around my house. We have a million little projects to do before these babies show up, plus I'm hosting my shower here in a couple weeks so I want it to look decent. I'm not so good at taking a back seat when things have to get done. So yeah - try to just stand on the sidelines and just direct everyone to do your bidding.


----------



## DollPosse

I have my scan in under 12 hours, so hopefully I will be able to answer the what am I having portion of the question.


----------



## Blue12

Very exciting doll!!!


----------



## DollPosse

I am due July 6th (adjusted due date) and I have on board both a girl and a boy. Baby A is a girl and Baby B is a boy.


----------



## mwb2040

Dis3tnd said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I found my energy was so drained also because I just couldn't catch my breath like you say and was counting the hours between being allowed to use the puffers to breath. My daughter had the pneumonia too and like you say bounced back much faster.
> 
> That puffer really is a life saver isn`t it?
> 
> I'll have to probably stop working soon. We're moving in 2 weeks and there's so much to do at home - I think after the move I'll just be drained.Click to expand...

We just moved a week ago, and it's definitely a ton of work. Our new house was completely renovated, so no real projects, but still sooo much to do. I'm making a list and just prioritizing as much as I can. But it's hard to rest/lay down when you have a million things to do!


----------



## jury3

DollPosse said:


> I am due July 6th (adjusted due date) and I have on board both a girl and a boy. Baby A is a girl and Baby B is a boy.

Congrats again!!!


----------



## DollPosse

Thank you kindly :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats doll


----------



## DollPosse

Thank you. I am glad my husband will not be so lonely now.lol


----------



## Kindell

Hi im new here!
Im due Sept 11. Only found out at my 12weeks scan!!!! So shocked, thrilled and nervous at the same time.


----------



## Blue12

Congrats kindell!!! Will you be finding out genders or keeping it a surprise?


----------



## trgirl308

Kindell said:


> Hi im new here!
> Im due Sept 11. Only found out at my 12weeks scan!!!! So shocked, thrilled and nervous at the same time.

Congrats! I found out at my 12 week scan also and cried the whole time. Now I am excited though, but it is never something that we thought would happen to us! 

Ladies, made it to 32 weeks today! So excited to meet my boys very soon. :)


----------



## Mahas

Had our beautiful babies... A boy and a girl...
Our family complete finally, Alhamdolillah!! 
God has been so so kind!!


----------



## trgirl308

Mahas said:


> Had our beautiful babies... A boy and a girl...
> Our family complete finally, Alhamdolillah!!
> God has been so so kind!!

Congratulations! Hope you are enjoying every minute. :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Kindell said:


> Hi im new here!
> Im due Sept 11. Only found out at my 12weeks scan!!!! So shocked, thrilled and nervous at the same time.

Welcome!! 



Mahas said:


> Had our beautiful babies... A boy and a girl...
> Our family complete finally, Alhamdolillah!!
> God has been so so kind!!

Congrats! OMG you made it 39+ weeks.. You're my hero. What were the babies weights?


----------



## jury3

Kindell-welcome and congrats!

Mahas-congrats! Your babies share my bday :) 

Brandy-I can't believe yours are still in there! Lol


----------



## PinkPeony

Mahas!! So lovely for you! Congratulations!

Brandy you are just killing it! I'm so impressed! Any news?


----------



## ~Brandy~

jury3 said:


> Kindell-welcome and congrats!
> 
> Mahas-congrats! Your babies share my bday :)
> 
> Brandy-I can't believe yours are still in there! Lol

Me either LOL! I fought so hard to keep them in and the doctors all thought I was nuts and now they dont wanna come out :dohh: 1 day at a time though... woke up not in too much pain yet today so hopefully it will be a good day. There are some though that are horribly tough! I talk to the Dr on Thursday though and we will decide if we are going to switch from waiting to a csection.


----------



## Mahas

Thank you very much ladies! 
Brandy I made it to 37 weeks... And they were 2.4 and 2.5kgs... Ok weight for twins&#55357;&#56845;

Am in love all over again!!


----------



## Bcinla

Kindell said:


> Hi im new here!
> Im due Sept 11. Only found out at my 12weeks scan!!!! So shocked, thrilled and nervous at the same time.

Congrats! I have added you to the due date list on first page.


----------



## Bcinla

Mahas said:


> Had our beautiful babies... A boy and a girl...
> Our family complete finally, Alhamdolillah!!
> God has been so so kind!!

Congrats Mahas!!!! Enjoy those precious little ones!


----------



## ~Brandy~

BC- How are you holding up?


----------



## mwb2040

Congrats Mahas!!

Would love to hear some opinions about when to go on maternity/sick leave with twins&#8230; I work full-time (desk job) and so far it's going well, but I'm starting to get a little more uncomfortable. Would love to work as long as possible though, so I'm not cutting into my maternity leave after I have the babies. Thoughts??


----------



## trgirl308

My doc stopped me automatically at 24 weeks, I was fine but that was her preference. And I have short-term disability so it doesn't affect my mat leave... I could've probably worked longer but am very happy to be able to rest at home. The risk of premature labour is so much higher that even if you feel ok it is probably still better to stop sooner rather than later, but the choice is up to you.


----------



## PinkPeony

My twins specialist ob said she sees most women stop around 30 weeks. Seems about right to me. I'm struggling! But I work from home and I've just reduced my hours bit by bit over the past few weeks. Not sure how much longer I'll carry on personally, I can use the money for sure and it's really not too bad if it's only a few hours a day. I can't imagine having to commute somewhere or be on my feet at all during the day.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had to stop at 20w even though I have a desk job.


----------



## Bcinla

~Brandy~ said:


> BC- How are you holding up?

Brandy, I am hanging in there, thanks for asking. I am so ready to have babies!!!! Going in for an induction Sunday night and counting the hours and minutes. Both babies are now head down so I will attempt a vaginal delivery. These past couple weeks have been challenging to say the least but with the end prize in sight I am just focusing on that. I had appointments yesterday and they found protein and keytones in my pee and baby B has excessive fluid all of the sudden. I worked it trying to get them to deliver me then but the doctor did not seem concerned and said we can wait until induction day. 

How are you doing? Are you home or back in the hospital? Any talk of an indication date for you?


----------



## Blue12

Getting exciting in here. Lots of twins just around the corner.

I worked until 32 weeks but had a job on my feet most of the day. At this point in time though I can hardly handle any position. I can't wait to have these babies!!!


----------



## jury3

Bcinia-So exciting! I can't wait to see all these upcoming babies :)

I went off work at 24 weeks. I probably could have lasted a few more weeks, especially if I had a desk job. However, my job was too stressful and I was starting to get too tired. Honestly, I think around 27/28 would have been my cut off.


----------



## ~Brandy~

BC- They let me go home last weekend but I have lots of appts at the doctors off this week for monitoring/testing/Dr appt. I have an appt tomorrow morning after all my testing at 9am to see how the girls and I are holding up to this torture. I am torn right now as if to beg them to get them out of me or let me wait it out. I plan to make up my mind at the appt lol

Blue- I totally feel for you! 

Jury- I am with you on that right when I hit the 3rd tri is when it all went to hell in a handbasket and I felt horrible.


----------



## Dis3tnd

My OB and Family Dr told me that I should aim to be off of work at 28 weeks... I kept working past it but now I'm reaching my limit - next week will be my last (so I'll be 31 weeks). I still have to deal with moving houses though :(

I have a desk job (mainly) but I have a long commute and I have a lot of meetings and presentations in my day to day work so I'm on my feet and walking around way more than I would like.

Also, as of my Dr appointment yesterday I have ketones in my urine because I'm not being able to eat anything. I'm throwing up all the time or feel full and have no space - so my body is going into starvation mode. I'm 30 weeks and I'm still down 2 pounds from my pre pregnancy weight....


----------



## PinkPeony

Dis3tnd said:


> My OB and Family Dr told me that I should aim to be off of work at 28 weeks... I kept working past it but now I'm reaching my limit - next week will be my last (so I'll be 31 weeks). I still have to deal with moving houses though :(
> 
> I have a desk job (mainly) but I have a long commute and I have a lot of meetings and presentations in my day to day work so I'm on my feet and walking around way more than I would like.
> 
> Also, as of my Dr appointment yesterday I have ketones in my urine because I'm not being able to eat anything. I'm throwing up all the time or feel full and have no space - so my body is going into starvation mode. I'm 30 weeks and I'm still down 2 pounds from my pre pregnancy weight....

:hug: that is rough! My pregnancy book for multiples suggested if that happens try some meal replacements like boost etc. I threw up the other day because I ate too much at once too. Wasn't even that big of a meal. :wacko: are you still recovering from being sick too?


----------



## Dis3tnd

Definitely still haven't recovered fully. I have a lingering cough and I know you ladies understand how much it hurts down there when we cough or sneeze.... and the phlegm (lovely I know) makes me gag all the time! My body is just drained.

I've started to add meal replacements into my life - as much as I dislike them. Ice cream goes down well too!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi everyone! Im Amanda and I'm brand new to the twin mom club! We just found out two days ago that we are having twins! Only at 6 weeks today so still a long way to go. Due date is Oct 30 and of course we are team yellow for now but we intend to find out genders. Our babes are fraternal. My prediction is boy/girl but we will see. May be wishful thinking haha would be great to get one of each in one shot! If not though I think it will be girl/girl. I simply can't picture it being boy/boy. I have 3 step daughters so I'm sure two boys would thrill DH but none of us can really imagine that happening. But anything is possible right? :)

Hoping to connect with other twin moms both currently pregnant and those with their babes. Would love any and all advice, tips etc! This is my first pregnancy so it's all new to me!


----------



## trgirl308

D-sorry you aren't able to eat. Hopefully the meal replacements work. Glad you've chosen a day to stop working! You need some rest before the babies are here! And I agree, sneezing is the worst!

Mamamac, congrats! I'm having 2 boys and I already have 1 boy at home... so you never know! Fx you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. :)


----------



## PinkPeony

Welcome Amanda! Nice to see another Canuck twin mamma-to-be! This board is very helpful with advice and hearing other's experience is great too. 

D - holy heck! You are tougher than me. I would have stopped working already lol. Ice cream is definitely a good thing. :thumbup: i have a bowl most nights.


----------



## trgirl308

I am craving chocolate.... like I do everyday. And I really want to bake brownies, but I know if I do I'll eat like half of them before DH even gets home from work.... and that would be bad.... so instead I am sitting here thinking of what else I can eat, without having to leave the house and buy chocolate. I did not have cravings like this with my son!


----------



## PinkPeony

Omg I know! My friend posted an instagram of this chocolate muffin she had for breakfast and I've been obsessing over it all day.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update for me- I just went to the doctor and did my testing and it all came back ok. However, the doctor did a check on me because I had been complaining of cervix pain. He was shocked and asked if I was feeling contractions... I said no I have less contractions now than before we stopped my PTL. Turns out I am 4.5cm dilated and 75% effaced. He told me I could go straight to the hospital now or go home and do activities to see if I can start contractions. I am tired of the hospital and have chosen to come home! I am doing laundry and waiting for my water to break and or contractions. I am in alot of pain just apparently not the normal labor type pain. He said there is no way I will make it through tomorrow night so we shall see


----------



## PinkPeony

Eek! Omg good luck B!!! Keep us posted! 
You can come do my laundry if you like lol!


----------



## ~Brandy~

PinkPeony said:


> Eek! Omg good luck B!!! Keep us posted!
> You can come do my laundry if you like lol!

haha I hate laundry :blush:


----------



## MamaMac123

~Brandy~ said:


> Update for me- I just went to the doctor and did my testing and it all came back ok. However, the doctor did a check on me because I had been complaining of cervix pain. He was shocked and asked if I was feeling contractions... I said no I have less contractions now than before we stopped my PTL. Turns out I am 4.5cm dilated and 75% effaced. He told me I could go straight to the hospital now or go home and do activities to see if I can start contractions. I am tired of the hospital and have chosen to come home! I am doing laundry and waiting for my water to break and or contractions. I am in alot of pain just apparently not the normal labor type pain. He said there is no way I will make it through tomorrow night so we shall see

Very exciting!!!! Good luck! :)


----------



## Blue12

Omg brandy. That is sooooooo exciting!!!!! I'm so jealous lol. I've got another week to go until my csection.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Omg brandy. That is sooooooo exciting!!!!! I'm so jealous lol. I've got another week to go until my csection.

You may not make it blue!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Brandy this is so exciting!! I can't wait to see pictures of your girls! Hoping you have an easy delivery!


----------



## mwb2040

Thanks everyone for the opinions. I'm really hoping to work until at least 30-32 weeks and my boss has already told me I could start working from home a couple of days a week. That would be a huge help. Just to be able to be more comfortable. But I can see how it's all gonna go downhill pretty quickly in the third tri. People tell you that and now that I'm starting to feel it, I'm like "Ahhhh, now it makes sense!"

Brandy - So exciting!!! 

I love how everyone is carrying all the way until 36-37, way to go ladies!! Making some strong, big babies, I love it!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MWB thats when I had my aha moment... I was cruising along in my pregnancy and hit a HUGE wall at about 27-28W I knew then I was in for an adventure lol.


Thanks all for the well wishes! I am not contracting as of now but I am having alot more pressure and cervical pain so the doctor is having me check into the hospital where I can be checked regularly. FX I go tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## jury3

MamaMac123-Congrats and welcome!

Brandy-So exciting!!! I can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## trgirl308

Good luck Brandy! Hope it goes well and can't wait to see pics of the little ones. :)


----------



## Bcinla

MamaMac123 said:


> Hi everyone! Im Amanda and I'm brand new to the twin mom club! We just found out two days ago that we are having twins! Only at 6 weeks today so still a long way to go. Due date is Oct 30 and of course we are team yellow for now but we intend to find out genders. Our babes are fraternal. My prediction is boy/girl but we will see. May be wishful thinking haha would be great to get one of each in one shot! If not though I think it will be girl/girl. I simply can't picture it being boy/boy. I have 3 step daughters so I'm sure two boys would thrill DH but none of us can really imagine that happening. But anything is possible right? :)
> 
> Hoping to connect with other twin moms both currently pregnant and those with their babes. Would love any and all advice, tips etc! This is my first pregnancy so it's all new to me!

Welcome and congrats!!! I will add you to our due date list on the first page.


----------



## Bcinla

Good luck Brandy!!!!!! Keep us posted on your :twingirls:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Is anyone else feeling really sleepy once they hit 30 ish weeks?
I am struggling to keep my eyes open


----------



## trgirl308

Yes. Partially cuz I don't sleep super well at night, but even when I have a good night, or a good nap I still feel destroyed pretty much all the time. Our bodies are working very hard whether we realize it or not!


----------



## PinkPeony

Same here! Ever since I hit the 30 week mark I'm just shattered. It's been a busy few days too - I have my shower on Sunday at my house and I've been trying to get so much done for it. Tomorrow is going to be brutal! I'm glad I didn't set it for any later than this week!


----------



## jury3

Dis3tnd said:


> Is anyone else feeling really sleepy once they hit 30 ish weeks?
> I am struggling to keep my eyes open

It hit me right after I entered 3rd tri. I can sleep all night and take a nap and still feel so tired. Taking a shower, a trip to the grocery store...all wear me out! I definitely don't sleep well though. I wake up in pain bc I have to pee so bad lol I feel like crap every time I wake up, everything feels sore.


----------



## PinkPeony

Me toooooo!! Exact same. So sore in the morning, up all night peeing... Had to pick something up at ikea the other day - I may as well have swum the english channel. Sorry been a rough week... Feels good to commiserate with people who get it.


----------



## jury3

Yeah, others just don't get it. I joined an April labor watch group and they all talk about how miserable they are, but at the same time they are talking about all these things they are doing...There's no way I could do all those things! lol I know they must all be miserable too, but with 2 babies, measuring 42 weeks and already carrying 8lbs of baby...I feel like our complaints are a little different.


----------



## Lelismom

I'm having my tubal ligation reversal March 18th in Houston Texas it's a drive but hey.! So I have 3 beautiful daughters 9,11&13 and I'm adopting a boy 2 he's a handful. I am 31 this month and my husband who has no kids is 21 this month. We both look 25 so it works lol now I'm nervous about sooooo many things 

What if it's a tubal
I want twins
He wants a girl 
What if I don't conceive 
What if I miscarry 

Need support


----------



## trgirl308

I now try to stay home as much as possible, but if I do have to do anything I only do 1 thing a day and even that is hard. I went to Old Nazy to get shirts for my DH and had to take breaks in the store.... everything gets me out of breath. Having carried a singleton and now twins I definitely notice the difference! 

And yes, always sore in the morning, my back and hips. I have to do little stretches in bed before I can get up. And when I get up to pee in the middle of the night I feel like I need a cane to make it to the bathroom... but since I don't have one I have to lean on furniture and walls.... I hope babies stay in there a few more weeks but man am I looking forward to not being pregnant anymore!


----------



## Dis3tnd

While I'm sorry everyone is so miserable, I'm glad I'm not the only one having a hard time. My son had a bad dream I think this morning, woke up crying and the only thing that calmed him was if I layed down on the floor next to his crib. Sleeping on the floor for an hour was not a good idea.


----------



## trgirl308

:haha: and getting up from the floor is even worse....


----------



## MamaMac123

Oh man, all the sleepy 3rd trimester comments have me worried! How does the 3rd trimester tired compare to the first. I'm only 6 weeks and I'm exhausted!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

We announced our twins on Facebook today. Planned to wait longer to reveal but so many close friends and family were already told that I had a feeling the news was gonna spread with or without us so we just went for it.


----------



## PinkPeony

Aw cute announcement!! 

I was crazy exhausted in first tri too. I just wanted to sleep constantly. It got a bit better in 2nd, but I never felt like my regular self. Third tri is a bit different - more of a physical tired and achey. It's not so much needing to sleep all the time, it's more just getting physically exhausted from the most basic, everyday tasks. I'm constantly gasping for breath like I just climbed a big hill or something just from doing everyday stuff around the house. It's ok though. I'm so happy to be having 2 babies, I still wouldn't trade it.


----------



## jury3

Cute announcement! lol My biggest complaint in first try was nausea (never vomitted, only nauseous). I was tired, but I not necessarily exhausted. Had a hard time staying focused on anything though. With 3rd tri I have definitely been more tired than I was any other time in the pregnancy. Just don't plan on doing much in one day without needing lots of sleep! A trip to the grocery store, that's all for one day. Cleaning up the kitchen, that's all for one day. lol 

I am glad I'm not the only one who has such a hard time at night! I could really use a cane or even a walker to get to the bathroom. I don't know if I could handle sleeping on the floor! That sounds horrible! Sitting or laying anywhere without cushioning my hips/butt hurts way too much to even last a few minutes.


----------



## PinkPeony

Lol! A crane would be good! I told my DH I want to rig a rope over the bed so I can pull myself up at night. He was like - sure but people will think we're into weird sex stuff. :haha:


----------



## jury3

Ha! I've mentioned the same thing to DW! Although we didn't even think of the weird sex thing! lol


----------



## Blue12

We talked about the lift to help get up out of bed too lol


----------



## PinkPeony

jury3 said:


> Ha! I've mentioned the same thing to DW! Although we didn't even think of the weird sex thing! lol

It always comes back to sex with him. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## MamaMac123

PinkPeony said:
 

> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Ha! I've mentioned the same thing to DW! Although we didn't even think of the weird sex thing! lol
> 
> It always comes back to sex with him. :dohh: :rofl:Click to expand...

Hahaha guys lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had my twins so I can bend again! I told dh before that I was putting something from the top of the bed too so I could get up and down.


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats! That is great news. Hope the labour went well and you are enjoying every second. :)


----------



## MamaMac123

~Brandy~ said:


> I had my twins so I can bend again! I told dh before that I was putting something from the top of the bed too so I could get up and down.

Congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jury3

Aaahhhhh! Congrats!


----------



## mwb2040

~Brandy~ said:


> I had my twins so I can bend again! I told dh before that I was putting something from the top of the bed too so I could get up and down.

Congrats!! Need details!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Just wondering how ahead people's bumps were measuring? I'm 31 weeks tomorrow and I am measuring 39 weeks.... babies estimated at 3lbs 8 oz and 3 lbs 13 oz


----------



## PinkPeony

Dis3tnd said:


> Just wondering how ahead people's bumps were measuring? I'm 31 weeks tomorrow and I am measuring 39 weeks.... babies estimated at 3lbs 8 oz and 3 lbs 13 oz

I should get a measurement tomorrow so I'll let you know. If I do my circumference haha:) I'm almost 3.5' around. Had an ultrasound earlier this week and babies were about 3.5 lbs each.


----------



## trgirl308

At 33 weeks I was about 45cm.... and circumference I am now at almost 48".... I am now starting a collection of maternity shirts that don't fit. Good thing I don't leave the house much anymore...


----------



## jury3

At my apt yesterday I measured 43 cm. I've been 11 weeks ahead every time. Babies are estimated at 4 lbs.


----------



## Blue12

At 30 weeks I was measuring full term so I guess 37 weeks. I didn't ask my dr after that lol. And at my ultrasound on Monday the babies were estimated at 7lbs each. Crazy lol


----------



## Dis3tnd

Blue12 said:


> At 30 weeks I was measuring full term so I guess 37 weeks. I didn't ask my dr after that lol. And at my ultrasound on Monday the babies were estimated at 7lbs each. Crazy lol

7 lbs each! OMG! I can't imagine what your hips must feel like if mine feel broken! Good job!


----------



## jury3

Agreed! Mine are estimated 4 lbs each and my hips/pubic bone/lower back are really starting to feel like they might fall apart soon! lol What are the plans for you Blue? I'm sure you've told us before but I forgot. Are they inducing at a certain point? You are so close!


----------



## Blue12

Oh yes ladies lol. My csection is tomorrow morning lol. Thank goodness. I have had such a hard time getting around. For the last two weeks my mom has come over every day all day to help me.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Blue12 said:


> Oh yes ladies lol. My csection is tomorrow morning lol. Thank goodness. I have had such a hard time getting around. For the last two weeks my mom has come over every day all day to help me.

TOMORROW!?!? yay so exciting! Its been quite the baby week around here!


----------



## PinkPeony

Oh my gosh Blue! Good luck tomorrow!! :flower:

I just had my section scheduled for basically the same gestation as your's and I've been wondering how big the babies will be and how I'll manage to do anything by then.


----------



## jury3

OH! That's so exciting! I have one scheduled for 38 weeks 2 days if baby a doesn't flip...I keep wondering the same thing. How will I be able to move by then! Going from sitting to standing hurts quite a bit now...I can't imagine having kids already! I'm sure by that point I'll be begging people to come over and do things for me lol
Good luck tomorrow! Can't wait to hear how it goes and see pics!


----------



## MamaMac123

Blue12 said:


> Oh yes ladies lol. My csection is tomorrow morning lol. Thank goodness. I have had such a hard time getting around. For the last two weeks my mom has come over every day all day to help me.

Good luck tomorrow!!!! :)


----------



## Blue12

Thanks ladies. As hard as twin pregnancy has been it feels also like such a privilege to grow two little people. Ill post an update and be back to cheer you on too. Xx


----------



## Dis3tnd

Just curious Pink Peony and Jury, why have you had c-sections booked?


----------



## PinkPeony

Dis3tnd said:


> Just curious Pink Peony and Jury, why have you had c-sections booked?

Mine is bc my baby A has a cord abnormality (velamentous cord insertion) which can make a vaginal delivery complicated/dangerous.


----------



## Blue12

I had mine booked around 34 weeks too because my girls are both breech and have been the entire pregnancy and although turning at the end was possible it is less likely as space becomes tighter and tighter.


----------



## mwb2040

Good luck tomorrow Blue!!!

Had an ultrasound yesterday and babies look great! They are 2lb 10oz and 2lb 13oz! Cervix was closed and blood pressure normal. Doctor said baby A was vertex and we're hoping he'll stay that way. I'm hoping for a vaginal delivery if possible. 

How's everyone sleeping at night?? I sleep well, but when I try to turn around two or three times a night, it's a killer! My hips/pelvic area are so achy!! Usually get up to go to the bathroom once or twice, so not too bad.


----------



## Dis3tnd

PinkPeony - how scary! 

Hoping the c-sections go well for all of you!

My baby A is head down right now, I am hoping she stays that way. She is reallllly head down though, I've had to roll my underwear down (like not even covering half of what it should) and wear pants high on my bump or way low down too, because otherwise it feels like the waistband is right on her head. She is head butting my cervix all day long and feels like she's about to fall out!


----------



## jury3

Dis3tnd said:


> Just curious Pink Peony and Jury, why have you had c-sections booked?




Dis3tnd said:


> My baby A is head down right now, I am hoping she stays that way. She is reallllly head down though, I've had to roll my underwear down (like not even covering half of what it should) and wear pants high on my bump or way low down too, because otherwise it feels like the waistband is right on her head. She is head butting my cervix all day long and feels like she's about to fall out!

Baby A was breech at our 31 week scan. So, we went ahead and booked the c-section incase she doesn't flip. Although at my apt yesterday my doc said she was wondering if they were both head down. I'm not sure what made her say that, she had used the doppler and checked my cervix. I have a scan the 24th, so we'll see then. I hope she's head down bc I really want a vaginal delivery.
Lol My baby A has been pretty low this whole time too, although she has been feet down...which means I get kicked in the cervix a lot lol My underwear roll down when I put them on. It's funny bc they fit perfect in the butt and then they are all poofy and bunched in the front. I wear my pants below the belly usually, so they are all baggy too. However, my belly is starting to hang out the bottom of my shirts so I have to wear the pants higher or wear my belly band when people can see me!



mwb2040 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Blue!!!
> 
> Had an ultrasound yesterday and babies look great! They are 2lb 10oz and 2lb 13oz! Cervix was closed and blood pressure normal. Doctor said baby A was vertex and we're hoping he'll stay that way. I'm hoping for a vaginal delivery if possible.
> 
> How's everyone sleeping at night?? I sleep well, but when I try to turn around two or three times a night, it's a killer! My hips/pelvic area are so achy!! Usually get up to go to the bathroom once or twice, so not too bad.

Sleeping is the worst! My entire belly feels sore and every time I try to roll over it feels like my pubic bone might break in half. It takes me a while to get going in the morning bc I feel like I have to stretch and wake everything up lol I usually limp quite a bit on my way to the restroom.


----------



## PinkPeony

Dis3tnd said:


> PinkPeony - how scary!

Yes! I've been a mess about it believe me. It really only sunk that I am really going to have 2 babies when I got that booking the other day because I've been so worried about the worst case happening. It's been stressful bc my doctors hadn't been giving me the full story about it, but I obviously had read up online about it. Finally the high risk ob who's actually the one that gets the final say on how I deliver confirmed what I had read. It was such a relief I can't even tell you. Now I just have to make sure I don't go into labour before that. I might put myself on self-imposed bedrest for the final week or so.


----------



## PinkPeony

mwb2040 said:


> How's everyone sleeping at night?? I sleep well, but when I try to turn around two or three times a night, it's a killer! My hips/pelvic area are so achy!! Usually get up to go to the bathroom once or twice, so not too bad.

Sleeping is rough for me. It's so hard to get comfortable. I make a nest of pillows around me, propping me up in various ways but it's still not good. I'm up from 3-5 times a night to pee and it's like a major effort to hoist myself out of the bed.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sleeping is hard - my babies are VERY active - and I have a hard time sleeping through it. They finally calm down around 4am, but I have to get up and pee at 6, which makes them start moving again, and then we wake up at 7:30 to start or day.

Looking forward to today being my last day at work so I can start getting naps in!


----------



## Stinas

Sleeping is a pain!! Like Pink said...it is a mission to get in and out of bed. 
My twinkies are actually more often during the day....they pretty much sleep when I do. I hope this stays the same when they come out lol


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi ladies,

Got a question. The last few days I've started to get some major muscle/body aches happening in my hips/bum/upper thighs area. Is this pregnancy related? I figure it could be my body changing and adjusting in preparation of babies but I had no idea it would happen this early on. Or maybe it's nothing to do with the pregnancy haha so in just curious if any of you experienced this early on. I'm 7 weeks. Thanks!


----------



## Northernmonke

I had aches for a long time hun, they come and go. Dont panic. Its normal x


----------



## trgirl308

Unfortunately it sounds pretty normal. Your body is very busy! I had a lot of pain my first pregnancy, this time around I guess my body doesn't have as much to do... the joy of having pregnancies close together!


----------



## princess_1991

Just found out tonight we're having Two little girls!

Poor Dh is going to be so out numbered being in a house with 4 women! :happydance:


----------



## trgirl308

Congrats! I'm the outnumbered one, 3 boys + DH...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thinking of you blue


----------



## jury3

princess_1991 said:


> Just found out tonight we're having Two little girls!
> 
> Poor Dh is going to be so out numbered being in a house with 4 women! :happydance:

Congrats! 


Blue-Hope things went well and you are healing ok...


----------



## Blue12

Had my girls by Scheduled csection (I definitely prefer the vaginal birth I had with my daughter). 

On right baby A - Maddie Isabella - 8:30am
On left baby B - Paige Mackenzie - 8:32

Love them to the moon!!!! I've been very lucky to breastfeed both babies at the same time. And they have been incredible at latching and eating. I never thought I could fee them at the same time
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ~Brandy~

They are beautiful Blue!!! What did they weigh? 

I was shocked that I was able to tandem feed as well.


----------



## Blue12

They weighed 6lbs 15oz. And 6lbs 1oz. Pretty good weights. 

And my dd is absolutely in love with them. She has been visiting the hospital 3 times a day and its all she talks about in between. She loves holding them, singing to them and kissing them.


----------



## trgirl308

That is so great, congrats! They are beautiful. Glad you were both able to tandem, I hope it works as well for me. :)


----------



## mwb2040

Congrats Blue!!! Those are great weights!! And so good to hear you ladies are able to tandem feed. I'm really hoping to do that, but I bet it's not easy! Enjoy your little princesses! When will you/they be able to leave the hospital?


----------



## PinkPeony

So sweet Blue!!!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Stinas

Blue - congrats!!! Pretty princesses!!


----------



## jury3

Congrats Blue! They are beautiful! That's awesome about the tandem feeding too! 
I am loving all these babies...making me excited for mine to get here!


----------



## MamaMac123

princess_1991 said:


> Just found out tonight we're having Two little girls!
> 
> Poor Dh is going to be so out numbered being in a house with 4 women! :happydance:

So exciting!!! Congrats! My husband is a bit worried about getting 2 girls. He's got 3 already from his first marriage so he's desperately wanting a boy! I'd just laugh! Haha


----------



## MamaMac123

Congrats Blue & Brandy! LOVE seeing the pics of those gorgeous babies!!! Makes me so excited to meet mine!! Long way to go though :haha:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I am due September 1st, just found out Friday that we are having boy/girl twins :happydance: they'll be Easton and Elaina


----------



## MamaMac123

GdaneMom4now said:


> I am due September 1st, just found out Friday that we are having boy/girl twins :happydance: they'll be Easton and Elaina

Oh how exciting!!! Love the names! My hubby and I are hoping for boy/girl. We'll of course be happy no matter what but it would be so great to get one of each! Congrats!!!!! :)


----------



## jury3

Had our last scan today. Baby A is still breech, so unless she magically flips we will be doing a c-section (scheduled for April 23rd). Babies are estimated at 5 lbs. So now it's just holding them in a little longer and trying to get a few more things finished up before they arrive...


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Fxd they stay put for a while!


----------



## MamaMac123

jury3 said:


> Had our last scan today. Baby A is still breech, so unless she magically flips we will be doing a c-section (scheduled for April 23rd). Babies are estimated at 5 lbs. So now it's just holding them in a little longer and trying to get a few more things finished up before they arrive...

So exciting! Good luck! :)


----------



## PinkPeony

jury3 said:


> Had our last scan today. Baby A is still breech, so unless she magically flips we will be doing a c-section (scheduled for April 23rd). Babies are estimated at 5 lbs. So now it's just holding them in a little longer and trying to get a few more things finished up before they arrive...

Mine is scheduled for April 30! I have a scan tomorrow... I'm curious how big they are now bc I feel like a giant blob. How are you holding up? I could seriously sleep all day these days.


----------



## jury3

They had a hard time taking measurements today bc they are getting so squished in there. Baby B's head is down in my pelvis, so she could barely get a measurement. Not sure how accurate it actually was lol 
I'm holding up ok. The weight of these babies is getting to be a lot. My pubic bone and my lower back are really starting to hurt...lots of pain and pressure going on. I keep hoping my pelvis doesn't break before the babies get here lol It's hard bc I still have things I want to get done around the house but it's so hard to do much with the pain. I sat on a barstool to do dishes last night...
How are you feeling?


----------



## PinkPeony

Haha I have a barstool in the kitchen too. I sit on it while making dinner all the time. I just find I'm like a slug - i can't stand for too long or walk much more than a block. I know what you mean - i still have stuff i need to get done but I only have a couple good hours and then I gotta lie down again. It'll be nice to be able to move like a normal person again.


----------



## Stinas

Pink i feel the same way!!!


----------



## SnowyFairest

N/t


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

I also cant wait to be free again :haha: my back is killing me, back to peeing every hour again during the night, it went away for a couple of weeks in the second trimester now its back full force!!! I cant wait to meet my babies, sometimes for short periods of time I feel like I am okay and then it all starts again. Love that they sleep when I sleep though, only feel kicks when I am up! Hope it holds true that is how they are in terms of sleep patterns when they arrive...

7.5 weeks to go and I cannot wait!!!!!!!! So green of you ladies in the 30 week count down!


----------



## Blue12

Ladies I have to tell you that even having had a csection I can move better now than I could pregnant. I didn't believe it but its true. It was exhausting just to exist being pregnant with twins. But now I feel so light free and mobile even after having surgery. It's amazing. As hard as it is keep those babies cooking xxxxxxxx


----------



## jury3

Congrats Snowyfairest!

Yeah, I'm over all the extra weight I'm carrying and not being able to stretch and bend like I want to...I always tell DW that I wish I could just take the belly off for a little bit and have someone else wear it. Even just for 30 min so I could stretch and maybe sleep on my stomach for a little bit lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh I still know all of your pain for those approaching the end. Hang in the reward will be it


----------



## Stinas

Never knew how hard it would be towards the end!!! 
All those stupid people saying "get your sleep now".....I really just want to punch them! Its a mission to get off the couch and even to flip from one side to another! My problem is that my hips hurt after being on one side for too long. 
Im not ready for them to come out, but all this pain and heaviness, I'm ready lol


----------



## jury3

I have the same thing with the pain in the hips. I have to flip back and forth all night and every time it puts so much pressure on my pelvis/back. My pubic bone usually feels like it is about to split.
I am tired of people asking how I'm feeling. It's always the same type of answer; pregnant, huge, fine lol My MIL was texting me and asking every few days. I finally asked her to stop yesterday. I know she cares and is just trying to be nice, but does she really think my answer is going to change in just a few days? The only time the answer would be different is if I'm in labor and I wouldn't tell her that until I was at the hospital and situated anyway lol 
And is it normal for people to want to see you just bc you are pregnant? MIL will ask DW when she gets to see me...she has never given a crap when she gets to see me before. It's only so she can stare at my pregnant belly and try to feel the babies move. Even DW's grandma asked about seeing me the other day...It'd be different if I already had the babies and I knew they just wanted to see the babies, but all they can see at this point is me! lol


----------



## Stinas

Jury - I feel like everyone asks how are you feeling like all the time!!! Im still working, so thats all I get, even from people I don't know! "You shouldn't be on your feet"....blah blah blah.....like what do they want me to do, sleep all day? Its hard enough to sleep when I'm supposed to! lol


----------



## PinkPeony

Stinas! You're still working?? You are tough woman. For me a trip to the grocery store will make me a write-off for the rest of the day.

Jury - I think I should be glad my family is all out of town. That's kinda creepy lol. I feel like a bit of a sideshow walking around though. Everyone wants to make a comment about how big and pregnant I am.


----------



## trgirl308

Hello ladies! Just wanted to let you know my boys were born on Sunday, they were 34+5 and 5.4 & 6lbs. I am very happy to not be pregnant anymore, I feel so much better and have so much more energy! 

They are adorable and I am just elated to be a twin mom. :)


----------



## jury3

Congrats trgirl! Good weights! Did they have any NICU time? So exciting!


----------



## PinkPeony

Congratulations!!! Great weights!! I can't wait to get there too!!


----------



## Stinas

trgirl308 - congrats!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

trgirl308 said:


> Hello ladies! Just wanted to let you know my boys were born on Sunday, they were 34+5 and 5.4 & 6lbs. I am very happy to not be pregnant anymore, I feel so much better and have so much more energy!
> 
> They are adorable and I am just elated to be a twin mom. :)

Congrats!!!! That's so exciting! :)


----------



## trgirl308

jury3 said:


> Congrats trgirl! Good weights! Did they have any NICU time? So exciting!

They were in NICU for about 48 hours, but there was nothing wrong with them, they just wanted to monitor the feeding and weight gain cuz they were born before 35 weeks. And I have to say it was really nice to get the break, I was still there every 2-3 hours to feed them but at least in between I got to rest.


----------



## Blue12

Congrats. Amazing weights and so healthy.


----------



## MamaMac123

trgirl308 said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats trgirl! Good weights! Did they have any NICU time? So exciting!
> 
> They were in NICU for about 48 hours, but there was nothing wrong with them, they just wanted to monitor the feeding and weight gain cuz they were born before 35 weeks. And I have to say it was really nice to get the break, I was still there every 2-3 hours to feed them but at least in between I got to rest.Click to expand...

Congrats! Glad they're doing well!


----------



## PinkPeony

Ok have any of you had this?... I took transit to my doctors appt today and I feel like maybe I over-strained myself? I feel like baby A is now super low in my pelvis and there's pressure and some pain. I'm getting all these pinchy pains low down especially when baby moves. My doctor wasn't concerned, but it's gotten a bit worse since then. Taking a hot bath now hoping it'll help. Should I be worried?


----------



## jury3

I would say drink lots of water and get some rest. See how you feel in the morning. I've had a few days where I over exerted myself and my pelvis had so much pressure on it. Usually after sleeping it's better the next day. Although when I cleaned our fish tank last week I was still sore the next day...it was better though. If it gets worse after resting and hydrating I would def call doc though.


----------



## Leah_Marie

Updating to let you all know I am expecting a son and a daughter! We'll be naming them Noah Finley and Lila Seraphina.


----------



## MamaMac123

Leah_Marie said:


> Updating to let you all know I am expecting a son and a daughter! We'll be naming them Noah Finley and Lila Seraphina.

Congrats!!!!


----------



## PinkPeony

jury3 said:


> I would say drink lots of water and get some rest. See how you feel in the morning. I've had a few days where I over exerted myself and my pelvis had so much pressure on it. Usually after sleeping it's better the next day. Although when I cleaned our fish tank last week I was still sore the next day...it was better though. If it gets worse after resting and hydrating I would def call doc though.

Feeling a bit better today. Seems like baby A has her head wedged way down there and I think what I'm feeling is the force of her head against my pubic bone. Fun! :dohh: It feels better when I'm off my feet.


----------



## PinkPeony

Leah_Marie said:


> Updating to let you all know I am expecting a son and a daughter! We'll be naming them Noah Finley and Lila Seraphina.

One of each! Congrats! Lovely names.


----------



## Leah_Marie

PinkPeony said:


> Leah_Marie said:
> 
> 
> Updating to let you all know I am expecting a son and a daughter! We'll be naming them Noah Finley and Lila Seraphina.
> 
> One of each! Congrats! Lovely names.Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## jury3

Leah_Marie said:


> Updating to let you all know I am expecting a son and a daughter! We'll be naming them Noah Finley and Lila Seraphina.

Congrats! I love the names!



PinkPeony said:


> Feeling a bit better today. Seems like baby A has her head wedged way down there and I think what I'm feeling is the force of her head against my pubic bone. Fun! :dohh: It feels better when I'm off my feet.

Glad you're feeling better, just make sure to take it easy! That's where most of my pressure/pain is as well and my baby a is feet first! Baby b is head down, but he puts more pressure on my hip bone. We did some shopping today and there were a few times I felt like I needed to squeeze my legs together bc there was weird pressure on my cervix. I was so paranoid my water would break walking around the store lol


----------



## PinkPeony

Oh man! I really don't want that to happen in public. I get the weird cervix feelings too especially when baby a is wriggling around. I think she punches it! 
I noticed last night my bump has "dropped". Explains a lot.


----------



## MamaMac123

Mamas further along....a little advice?

How did you all cope with the extreme worrying in the beginning of pregnancy? When you have to go months between ultrasounds and you can't feel them moving yet...I'm going insane with worry! Every time I see the doctor I terrify myself beforehand worrying there will be no heart beats or no babies at all. I know the worrying comes with the territory, just wondering if anyone has any tips or advice on how they helped to not go completely bonkers!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I was puking like the entire time so that could have had something to do with it but also I figured.no blood was a good sign


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

MamaMac123 said:


> Mamas further along....a little advice?
> 
> How did you all cope with the extreme worrying in the beginning of pregnancy? When you have to go months between ultrasounds and you can't feel them moving yet...I'm going insane with worry! Every time I see the doctor I terrify myself beforehand worrying there will be no heart beats or no babies at all. I know the worrying comes with the territory, just wondering if anyone has any tips or advice on how they helped to not go completely bonkers!

Honestly, the worrying has not ended for me, I have been to my doctor countless times, I was getting scans every 2 weeks just to make sure they still there, I was a mad woman. Eventually the doctors bills became too much and since there was no cramping or bleeding I was told not to worry and stay away. Getting a Doppler from 10-12 weeks did help, it was reassuring hearing the heartbeats, but stressful when you only find one and not the other - catch 22 I guess! It was so hard waiting for doctors appointments but now that I feel them move it gets easier, my last scan was 5 weeks ago, a real achievement for me. 

I also poke/rub my belly to feel them now and again just to make sure they still okay, but this has been a very anxious pregnancy for me so nothing I did really helped me calm down. However, deep down you sort of know everything will be okay, once you start making it past your milestones, it gets easier!


----------



## Blue12

I just kept telling myself that I couldn't change the outcome no matter how much I worried so I just needed to trust things would be good.


----------



## trgirl308

The worrying doesn't really stop. Even when you feel them moving then you have to focus on which one is moving when... etc. But as Blue says there is nothing you can do. Take care of yourself and try to eat and drink well and hope for the best. :hugs:


----------



## jury3

Honestly it was hard and still is. I just had to remind myself to take it one day at a time. I counted down to each milestone (first scan, end of 1st tri, etc). Each one means you've made it a little further and the risks go down. I actually got to see them quite a bit bc there was always something that had me worried and my doc would just have me come in.
Even after they started moving, I still worry. I still take time during the day to make sure I feel both of them move...and that's with weekly apts now lol 
I think the 1st tri is the worst and longest part. After we found out genders, things started to fly by. Hang in there, think positive thoughts and you'll be there before you know it!


----------



## itstime

I worried the whole time and had to stop googling everything as that was making it worse. I am delivering my modi twins on Friday at 36+6 and even though I'm so nearly there I'm terrified they won't be ok. Think this is partly due to having 2 vaginal deliveries previously but both babies have remained transverse so section this time. Emotionally this pregnancy has been so hard because of the worry but I have made it to the end x x x


----------



## jury3

itstime-That's so exciting! We have our c-section April 23rd, I'll be 38+2. I can't believe it's only a little over 3 weeks away now...


----------



## itstime

Jury3 it doesn't feel real still that they will be handing us 2 babies. Can't wait to find out the gender although we know they are identical so will be the same. Good luck to you can't wait to see all these baby pictures x x x


----------



## jury3

I still can't wrap my head around having babies at all...Although I've been getting to know these 2 little things kicking me and we call them by name, it has not become reality that they are real people who will soon come out and I will be responsible for! I'm excited but a little scared, but yet surprisingly calm if that makes any sense at all lol I have a feeling it's all going to hit me at once when they are on their way out or when they actually get here.
I can't wait for baby pics either! I love seeing twin baby pics on here :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hang in there girls! It's so stressful and painful being pg with twins but its the most amazing thing ever once they are here ;) 

I was one of the ones that didn't think it was real until they handed me 2 babies.. That was my OMG moment lol It was also the moment I realized that I totally fell in love <3


----------



## jury3

It's so good to hear you say that Brandy. Never having kids myself, it's hard to imagine what it will be like. I think about how hard it will be, but it's hard to imagine the falling in love part and what that will be like. Part of me wants to hurry up and get here and part of me wants it to slow down lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

jury3 said:


> It's so good to hear you say that Brandy. Never having kids myself, it's hard to imagine what it will be like. I think about how hard it will be, but it's hard to imagine the falling in love part and what that will be like. Part of me wants to hurry up and get here and part of me wants it to slow down lol

People can describe the feeling but it even come close. It's just a miraculous moment in your life that you will forever.


----------



## itstime

I am incredible hormonal today anyway with only 3 more sleeps to go till I get to meet them and that bought a tear to my eye Brandy x x x


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks ladies for all the words of advice! I'm so excited for those of you about to meet your babies!!! I can't wait to be there too! 

Doctors appointment was pretty frustrating yesterday. They don't do anything really. Urine test, checked my weight and blood pressure. Doc came in for all of 30 secs and said maybe 3 words to me. :doh: But at least they've schedule another ultrasound to determine for sure if they're identical or fraturnal. I can't imagine they're not fraternal as we were on fertility meds but I guess you never know! 

My blood pressure was crazy high yesterday which had us all concerned but it turned out I was just stressed over the doc visit. I always assume I'll be getting bad news and stress myself out. I checked myself later in the day and my blood pressure was back to normal so hopefully that doesn't become a major issue. 

I see the midwife today so hopefully that is more positive and they decide to take me on. If not I think I need a new doctor! My fertility doc was great for fertility but does not have the personality a pregnant lady needs!


----------



## trgirl308

Hope it goes well! The drugs would increase your chances at frat twins, but your chances of one egg splitting remain the same, so you never know!


----------



## MamaMac123

Midwife apt went well. I really like her a lot! Had a lot of labor/delivery hopes and dreams smashed today. That was hard. I had wanted a home water birth but knew now its twins that would be unlikely. Home birth is totally off the table which I suspected but also found out my babies can't even be delivered by a midwife at all. I can have them for all my prenatal stuff and they can be there but an ob has to do the delivery. If I even get to deliver vaginally. Ugh. It's just all the realities of twins that I have to accept and I know the babies are what really matters. Just hard when you spent years of fetility issues researching and planning what you hoped for and then have it all taken off the table from the get go. It's just sad to me. But it doesn't matter in the big picture. 

They were hesitant to try for a heartbeat as it's still early but I asked if they could at least try. We actually ended up hearing a heartbeat twice. Not sure if we heard the same baby twice or if we heard both. The first time was very brief. The secon was much clearer. 150 heart rate :) 

I feel much happier now having heard that! :happydance:


----------



## jury3

mamamac-I completely understand. I had my heart set on a home birth or at least birthing at our local birthing center. I was so upset when I found out that wouldn't be possible with having twins. It took a while for me to accept that, but in the end I know it's what will be safest for my babies. I was hoping to at least be able to have a vaginal/natural birth, but baby a is breech so we are looking at a c-section. 
Just a heads up, I don't know if you know this, but most hospitals require you to birth in the operating room and tend to encourage an epidural. When baby A comes out, sometimes baby B can flip around and need to be turned (reason for epidural) or baby B is stressed from all of baby A's labor and more likely to be stressed/require a c-section (reason for OR and for epi). Make sure you discuss all this with your doctor and see what their requirements are. We talked to a midwife who actually gave the names of some doctors/hospitals that were more open natural methods, so maybe you could talk to the midwife about that.
Hang in there, I know it sucks to have your plans ruined before you even get close to the labor part...


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks Jury,

I feel silly for being upset over it. I'm getting two little babies and that's all that really matters. It's just hard to let go of that vision you have in your mind of the birth you hope for. But at the end of the day I think maybe it's good that I find all this out now and can get mentally prepared for all the changes to my original birth plan early on.


----------



## trgirl308

I had a spot in a birthing center here and I was so excited to get a different experience from my first child. Then when I found out it was twins I called them and they said they couldn't take me. It was automatically a high risk pregnancy. Maybe on your next pregnancy? :)


----------



## itstime

I was so upset at my scan last week when both babies were still transverse and I could have a vaginal delivery as with my previous time. However had my pre op today and feel reassured about having a planned section yes recovery is going to be hard bit it's so good to have a date as my labours tend to be epic. I was concerned about skin to skin but feel that this can still happen pretty quick and my DH will do this until I'm stitched up. Only 2 more sleeps till there here, made it to 36+6 with modi twins and never thought I would at the start of this journey. Good luck x x x


----------



## jury3

Definitely valid to feel upset about it, but you're right...I think it helps to know early on so you can deal and accept. I agree with trgirl...I just keep thinking "maybe in my next pregnancy" lol

itstime-I've heard lots of positive things about sections and breastfeeding, so hopefully all will be fine :) I'm so excited for you! Our's is 3 weeks from today. I think nesting is kicking in...or perhaps I just realize I've procrastinated too long and need to get busy! lol Are they going to have your arms strapped down? My doc doesn't strap arms down, so I will be able to hold at least one at a time even if they are stitching me up...I'm pretty excited. DW will be wearing a button down shirt so she can do skin to skin as well.


----------



## itstime

No they won't be strapping me down at all thank goodness. Should get a little hold and be in recovery within an hour to start first feed. I have used rugby ball feeding position with last 2 babies so hoping can use this style again and be able to feed both babes at same time to get them on a similar routine but who knows. I have invested in a twin feeding cushion so fingers crossed will help. X x x


----------



## trgirl308

Oh the twin feeding cushion is the greatest thing ever! For the first 24 hours in NICU I fed one at a time, but then the nurse helped me and since I have always tandem fed them and it is going really well. I didn't have a section, but I still had to wait 2 hours before I could see them and then I did skin to skin and feeding came on its own. I'm sure you'll be ok.


----------



## MamaMac123

trgirl308 said:


> Oh the twin feeding cushion is the greatest thing ever! For the first 24 hours in NICU I fed one at a time, but then the nurse helped me and since I have always tandem fed them and it is going really well. I didn't have a section, but I still had to wait 2 hours before I could see them and then I did skin to skin and feeding came on its own. I'm sure you'll be ok.

Oh wow, a 2 hour wait to see them?? That would make me go crazy! Glad the feeding is going well. Do you feel like bonding and everything going okay even with them spending time in NICU and having the delay of seeing them and skin to skin. That's one of my worries.


----------



## trgirl308

MamaMac123 said:


> trgirl308 said:
> 
> 
> Oh the twin feeding cushion is the greatest thing ever! For the first 24 hours in NICU I fed one at a time, but then the nurse helped me and since I have always tandem fed them and it is going really well. I didn't have a section, but I still had to wait 2 hours before I could see them and then I did skin to skin and feeding came on its own. I'm sure you'll be ok.
> 
> Oh wow, a 2 hour wait to see them?? That would make me go crazy! Glad the feeding is going well. Do you feel like bonding and everything going okay even with them spending time in NICU and having the delay of seeing them and skin to skin. That's one of my worries.Click to expand...

Oh yes, DH got to see them, but I was the first to be able to pick them up. Even though they were in NICU after the initial wait I could go anytime I wanted and hold them for as long as I wanted so that was fine. But they weren't ventilated or anything, so it was easy and safe to pick them up. If they had been in NICU for something serious then maybe it would have been different... 

Ultimately you can't control how things will happen at delivery or afterwards... but you hope for the best and keep an open mind. I had brought my pump to the hospital, as well as my nursing pillow and I waited to see how things went. And I did use both, and I am extremely thankful for how well things are going.


----------



## snd80

:hi: May I join you girls?! :flower:

I am 12 weeks pregnant with twins and am due Oct 16, although they said I wouldn't make it past Sept. Not sure what we are having yet but are hoping for a boy and a girl since this will be our one and only time!

I am very nervous! Hope some of you ladies can help put my worries to ease!!!

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## jury3

Welcome snd80! You could totally make it to October! Not guaranteed of course, but you never know lol What are you nervous about?


----------



## MamaMac123

Snd - welcome and congrats!!!! Looks like from your signature you guys had quite the fertility journey! You must just be over the moon! You're only a couple weeks ahead of me! :) we're also hoping for boy/girl but of course will be thrilled no matter what.


----------



## PinkPeony

Welcome snd80 and congratulations! My twins are through ivf too. Can definitely relate to the worrying... It does get better after a while but I haven't fully stopped worrying. I think I won't feel at ease till they're in my arms. Then it's a whole new set of things to worry about I guess.


----------



## snd80

Thank you ladies for the warm welcomes!!! :hugs:

I guess the first thing is we weren't expecting twins! All the stories we heard were you transfer two embryos and only one takes... and after all we went through to get to this point, I never dreamed it would work, let alone BOTH take!!! My husband has end stage kidney failure and is on dialysis, so my main worry is will we be able to manage it, especially on his dialysis days when he is weak, and since I am the main bread winner working 46 hours a week. I guess it will all pass in time, but I tend to overwhelm myself sometimes.... and Sept is ONLY 5 months away!!! 

Anyways, how is everyone else today?


----------



## jury3

We were definitely surprised by twins too...we were just on clomid and really didn't think it would happen. I think you guys will be ok, seems like people always find a way :) It's helpful to have all these ladies to talk it out with though.

We are 36 weeks on Monday. Wasn't sure I'd make it this far. Doc checked me wed and no dilation. Bh have increased and I'm pretty sure a few of them are real ones. Nothing consistent, but I feel like my body is preparing a little. C-section is the 23rd but I'd be ok going a little earlier...just hanging in there trying to finish last minute preparations the best I can!


----------



## Stinas

Jury we are only a few days apart! I have no BH....dont even know what they feel like.


----------



## Bcinla

jury3 said:


> We were definitely surprised by twins too...we were just on clomid and really didn't think it would happen. I think you guys will be ok, seems like people always find a way :) It's helpful to have all these ladies to talk it out with though.
> 
> We are 36 weeks on Monday. Wasn't sure I'd make it this far. Doc checked me wed and no dilation. Bh have increased and I'm pretty sure a few of them are real ones. Nothing consistent, but I feel like my body is preparing a little. C-section is the 23rd but I'd be ok going a little earlier...just hanging in there trying to finish last minute preparations the best I can!

Jury and stinas, I cant believe you have made it this far! That is awesome. I have been MIA since the babies arrived. Life has been busy with twin newborns and an almost 3 year old. My mom has been staying withbus for the past month helping and we still can barely get anything done all day other than feed and take care of babies! It is wonderful, though, and I am enjoying every.moment. good luck to you both with your deliveries. Looking forward to seeing pics when your babies arrive.


----------



## jury3

Stinas said:


> Jury we are only a few days apart! I have no BH....dont even know what they feel like.

Lucky you! Lol mine used to just be tightenings. Now I get a weight on my chest, like an anxiety attack or something where I feel like I need to take deep breathes. Sometimes I can't feel the tightening, sometimes I can. It's strange. 

Bcinia-I don't know how any of you ladies find time to be on here after having your babies! Lol DW and I held a 7 week old today and I think it's starting to hit us a little that these babies are almost here! Excited but a little scared...

I'm officially at my goal of 36 weeks!


----------



## Blue12

Congrats bicinla!!! Gorgeous avatar. My mom is staying with us too. Busy but amazing right!!!

Jury congrats on 36 weeks. That's so amazing for your babies growth.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Congrats on all the wonderful twin babies, we so excited to meet ours!

Jury, congrats on your 36 week mark, when does your dr think the babies will be here?


----------



## trgirl308

I come on here when I breastfeed... so I'm still on here everyday. lol. I'm too addicted. :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Jury - congrats on 36 weeks! That's awesome! 

Fun to hear from all the Mommy's whose babies have arrived! :) 

10 1/2 weeks here and doing pretty well. Feeling like I'm getting a bit more energy so that's good. 

I shared last week how I had to face the reality that this birth will not be any I the things id hoped for since it's twins. After taking all of that in the past week I've got a lot of thoughts swirling around. I know a lot of you have opted for a scheduled c section. Never thought I'd think this but I'm actually considering it as well. I was so set on wanting a natural home birth and when I think about labouring in a hospital and delivering in an OR room with nurses and doctors all over the place watching and everyone stressed and on edge and expecting complications and having to have the epidural etc etc the whole vaginal birth experience looses all it's appeal to me. It transforms from an empowering experience to a torturous nightmare in my head.

But of course there's arguments that if you can do it then vaginal may be better and recovery easier. So.....those who have had or opted for a c section, I'd love to hear your thoughts on how you came to that decision. Same with any of you planning to go for vaginal or who did to vaginal. I'd love to hear any thoughts, opinions, advice and experiences you have to share. I'm really torn about what I want to do right now. I definitely have time to research and consider the options. But I'm a planner and the longer I go without a plan in my mind the more stressed I'll become so since my birth plan has had to change so drastically I really want to set my mind on a new one as soon as I can :) 

Thanks in advance! :)


----------



## trgirl308

For the first half of my pregnancy the babies were breach and it would have been a scheduled c-section and there was a part of me that was relieved to not have to choose. I had a natural birth for my first so I more or less cared to relive that.... but the recovery of a section with twins and a toddler would not have been fun. In the end both babies turned and spent the last 8 weeks head down and I figured I had to at least try vaginal, even though a section for the second remains a possibility. I had an amazing doctor and both were delivered very well and easily and it was a really great experience, and I feel great afterwards..... but I was lucky it could have gone very differently. I can't tell you how to choose, and you have plenty of time to change your mind over and over....


----------



## PinkPeony

You might want to take a tour of your hospital. You won't necessarily be labouring in an OR room. I'm in the same province as you so this may be the same deal at your hospital - at mine you're in a labour room the same as anyone else. They're quite private and comfortable and have big baths which are used as a comfort measure while you're labouring. As long as your babies are doing well they room with you.
I'm having a sheduled c section just because one of my twins has a complication that would make a vag birth dangerous, otherwise I think I'd be going for it. On the one hand it's definitely nice to know I'll be avoiding some of the scary scenarios and I know the exact day (most likely) that it's all going down so I can plan my life around it. But on the other hand I'm a little freaked out about having surgery and then being expected to take care of 2 newborns, and worried how the recovery will be and if it'll effect breastfeeding etc.
It sounds like what's troubling you is the feeling of uncertainty around it all which I can totally relate to that. All you can do is familiarize yourself with your hospital's practices and resign yourself to the fact that your control over the situation is limited. In that sense, it's not any different than a singleton birth. Plans go awry all the time it seems.


----------



## MamaMac123

Good advice from you both. Thanks :) I think you're right, the uncertainty is really tough for me but that is birth so I need to just get used to it! I think touring the hospital is a great idea too. Seeing where the birth would take place and finding out their procedures for sure will be very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## jury3

Ibelieveitwil-Doc hasn't really said when she thinks they'll be here. So far my cervix has been closed nice and tight, so she thinks I could make it to our c-section date. DW is convinced I'm going to have them this week though lol

MamaMac123-I still would love to try for a vaginal delivery. Definitely not what I had in mind, but I would much prefer that over a c-section. I very seriously doubt baby a will flip though. That's the only reason I'm scheduled for a c-section is bc baby a is breech. I would still much rather experience pushing them out and having them put on my chest, recovering quicker, etc than getting cut open and not being able to feel what is happening. 
I agree that you have time to think about it though. I would talk to your doc more and do the hospital tour. You can talk to a doula too. Researching my hospitals expectations and talking to outside sources made me feel better about my choices. We took a c-section class and a multiples class at our hospital, I highly recommend both.


----------



## Dis3tnd

I've been kind of MIA since I've been off of work... I've been home 2 weeks now and feel more tired now than I did when working! Still keeping these babies in and so happy they're staying put but boy is getting around difficult...


----------



## jury3

dis3tnd-I know what you mean! I've been home for several weeks now and sometimes I am just exhausted even though I slept late and haven't done a single thing all day...
This week has been the worst for me as far as walking/moving around...I had to wake DW up to help me get in bed the other night bc my pubic bone pain was so bad when I tried to lift my leg at all. Then I cried bc I felt stupid for needing help and felt bad for waking her up lol Luckily it only comes and goes, otherwise I'd be waking her up every few hours when I had to pee!


----------



## trgirl308

Dis3tnd said:


> I've been kind of MIA since I've been off of work... I've been home 2 weeks now and feel more tired now than I did when working! Still keeping these babies in and so happy they're staying put but boy is getting around difficult...

You are 34+5, the day I gave birth. :) I just remember it getting harder everyday. I wanted the babies to stay in a little longer but it was just so hard, I think I was relieved I gave birth when I did. Fx you get some rest and don't have too much longer to wait.


----------



## Blue12

It was so hard towards the end. My mom ended up helping us by doing things for us like groceries and laundry and cleaning the house.


----------



## MadameJ

Reading all your posts on how hard things get towards the end are slightly panicking me :/ I'm already starting to struggle and not even 28 weeks yet. I'm pretty much a single parent majority of the time as my hubster works shifts so is either working or sleeping. God knows how I'm gonna cope when I'm 30+ weeks and have the 2 nursery runs aswell as keep the house!! Like to think my mil would help but she's generally wrapped up in her other grandkids lives.


----------



## Blue12

It is hard Madame but it is a short period of time. I still did as much as I could. For example I still did my dd bath. I taught get how to get in and out of the tub on her own. And I put stools around the house in a few places so I didn't have to lift dd etc


----------



## trgirl308

I agree it was hard, but I still picked up my son and brought him to daycare until the end. As for keeping the house.... well do what you have to and what you need to and leave the rest be. Good news is that once you give birth you feel 1000 times better. :)


----------



## jury3

We used tax money and had someone come clean our house. Now all I have to do is keep it that way...helped so much! I don't have kids already, so that helps. Really I know it could be worse. I try to do a little each day and always manage to get done what really needs to get done. Don't worry! It just makes you that much more ready to meet the babies sooner rather than later lol There's supposed to be a full moon next week, so maybe I'll go into labor a week earlier than the c-section...


----------



## MamaMac123

Ladies nearing the end or already given birth....how long were you able to work (if you were working while pregnant obviously) before needing to stay home? I know everyone is different and a lot depends on if I end up needing bedrest or something but assuming all goes well, just wondering how long realistically I should plan to work. I am a nanny so my employers and I need an idea of how long I've got so they can hire my replacement with some time to spare. I'm due end of October and hoping to make it to the beginning of September when my nanny kiddos start the new school year then be home resting up and getting ready for babies from Sept on. Does that seem reasonable? Or will I be needing to quit sooner than that? Any thoughts or opinions would be so helpful! Thanks :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mamamac I left work at 20w. There was no way I could have even get around once I hit 3rd trimester but everyone is different


----------



## trgirl308

I had no complications but my doc stops all twin pregnancies at 24 weeks and I am happy she did. I felt ok, but was very tired and the more you rest the better your chances of keeping the babies in as long as possible. I had short term disability through my employer and then fell on mat leave after the birth.


----------



## jury3

It really seems to depend on the person and the job...I'm a teacher and I stopped working at 24 weeks. A lot of it was stress, but I had started to have bh by then and was starting to get tingling in my legs and pain in my pubic bone. I probably could have lasted a little bit longer, but definitely not past 28-30 weeks. By then it was really starting to get painful to be up moving around for more than a few minutes at a time. 
Also keep in mind that the average twin birth is 35 weeks, so I would be prepared for that as well.


----------



## Blue12

trgirl308 said:


> I had no complications but my doc stops all twin pregnancies at 24 weeks and I am happy she did. I felt ok, but was very tired and the more you rest the better your chances of keeping the babies in as long as possible. I had short term disability through my employer and then fell on mat leave after the birth.

That's nice of your dr to go till 34 weeks. My body fell apart from 34-38 weeks. I developed two gross and painful side effects during this time and could barely move. But have quickly recovered since babies came out and it's all Been worth it. My dr goes until 38 weeks and I worked until 32 weeks and had a job on my feet all day


----------



## trgirl308

Thankfully I also work in a bank where mat leave is like a right of passage. I was only back at work for 37 business days in between my two mat leaves...


----------



## MadameJ

Hey girls just thought I'd check with you guys before I go annoying my midwife... For the past few weeks I've been getting what I can only describe as a numb/dead leg feeling on my outer right thigh but since last Friday it's now been there constantly and it's now effecting my sleep as any time I lie on that side it just tingles n burns.

Any one had this or know what this even is? Don't wanna google it incase I freak myself out lol.


----------



## PinkPeony

Sounds like psiatica to me? I think it's like a pinched nerve in your back that causes pain or numbness down your legs. Might be worth checking with your doc or midwife though anyway.


----------



## MamaMac123

MadameJ said:


> Hey girls just thought I'd check with you guys before I go annoying my midwife... For the past few weeks I've been getting what I can only describe as a numb/dead leg feeling on my outer right thigh but since last Friday it's now been there constantly and it's now effecting my sleep as any time I lie on that side it just tingles n burns.
> 
> Any one had this or know what this even is? Don't wanna google it incase I freak myself out lol.

I'd check with the midwife. Maybe a chiropractor would be helpful?


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks for the work timing advice ladies, shared with my hubby that a lot of you had to quit around 20-24 weeks and now he's panicking a bit. Money is super tight at the moment and it's already looming over us that I won't be working after the babies arrive. So every week I'm able to work is a big deal to our bank account. But better to be prepared I say! Going to have to talk to my boss and let her know things may be changing sooner than later.....


----------



## mwb2040

MamaMac, I think it all depends on the situation and it's just so different for everyone. I'm still working at 32 weeks, but I have a desk job so I'm not on my feet all day. I also live about 5 minutes from work and I just started working afternoons from home. My boss is very flexible. That way I can eat lunch at home, put my feet up for a little and then turn on my laptop again. While part of me wants to quit working, it's been a nice distraction for me. 
At my last appointment (2 days ago), my doctor asked me where I worked, so he knows I'm still working. I didn't ask him anything else. I think the most important thing is to listen to your body and you will know when it's time to stop.


----------



## jury3

MadameJ-Sounds like sciatica to me too. I've had it where both legs start to kind of tingle when I stand very long, but not like you are describing. Definitely mention it to your midwife. I don't thing there's much they can do besides give meds, but a chiropractor could possibly help. Hopefully it's only a temporary thing for you...

mamamac-You never know, you could last longer but def good to be prepared. Do you have any short term disability/long term disability? That's what's gotten me through so far...


----------



## Dis3tnd

I worked until 32 weeks. At that point the commute was getting too hard for me as was waking up early and getting dressed ha. I was also in the middle of a move though so nay have contributed to the exhaustion. I probably could have worked until 34 in hindsight, but after 34 I just want to sleep all day. Both babies are head down for me so adding a lot of pressure as well!


----------



## Dis3tnd

OMG this twin pregnancy thing is no joke!

Went to Babies R Us to get last minute things so I can finally get my bags packed, we were there about an hour and I had to sit down twice during that time. I then had to go sit in the car while DH stood in line and paid, I was sweating from the pain I was in and I'm still in soo soo sooo much pain!


----------



## jury3

I totally understand! I always sit in the gliders for a little bit to rest. Any type of walking/shopping hurts my lower back so bad. This week my entire pelvis has been hurting...I can barely move around to clean up the kitchen at this point. These babies are just so heavy!
Doc said she wouldn't be surprised if both babies have gained a pound (that would put them at 6lbs). She said I'm starting to look like a triplet belly bc they are getting so big, which she is very happy with. It measured 48cm...12 weeks ahead! However, my cervix is still closed up nice and tight. It amazes me my body is holding them in there still!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

This is definitely the hardest thing I ever had to do, I feel like death today, I have had a painful headache since Wednesday morning, no relief from Tylenol or the stuff my OB prescribed with codeine in it. I read that some caffeine can usually help with the pain so I will be trying that, its safer than the codeine in terms of my babies safety.

I feel like absolute crap, I sit on the toilet and brush my teeth, I battle to shop as well, luckily we got a few things, its just my hospital bag that needs to get sorted. I just wish I could get some energy. Babies are really kicking as well, starting to poke out my tummy, don't know if its a foot or a butt or what?

You ladies have done so well getting so far, I feel like I am so far from the end today :(


----------



## trgirl308

:hugs: Some days were harder than others towards the end, and I wish I could say it gets easier.... but either way it isn't forever. Just take it one day at a time, every day your babies are in there is great, and once they are out you will forget all about how hard it was. :hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

Thanks for all the advice ladies! Hope you are all okay coming into the home stretch! Sounds like a lot of aches and pains are in my future haha! But just remember you're almost done and it will be sooo very worth it! Hugs and well wishes for you all!


----------



## SnowyFairest

N/t


----------



## Blue12

Can't wait to see the next bunch of twins to be born


----------



## jury3

Ibelieveitwil-If you have a headache that won't go away, you might want to call your doc just in case...that's a sign of preeclampsia and that's nothing to mess around with! 
My doc told me to take tylenol, if that doesn't work take tylenol and have some caffeine. If that still doesn't work, come in. 

I've been sitting in a fold out chair to get ready for a while now lol Shopping takes real motivation and I usually bring someone with me if I can, just makes me feel better. I have this big long to-do list with cleaning and all sorts of things...I'm lucky if I get one thing done a day! 

It's so fun when they really start poking things out! I love watching their little alien movements lol Don't worry, I feel like after I hit 30 weeks, things have really gone by pretty quickly. You'll be where we are before you know it!


----------



## jury3

Blue12 said:


> Can't wait to see the next bunch of twins to be born

Me either! lol I feel like we had several at once and now there's a lag...I'm pretty much ready for mine to be here. I want to see what they look like!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Thanks Jury, I definitely called my doctor after it refused to go away, he had me test my bp which was really good 101/64 so ended up just taking Tylenol. Dh gave me a good massage last night which seemed to have helped, so the headache is slowly subsiding. 

Back pain has started though :(


----------



## jury3

Glad your bp was good! I'm just so paranoid about pre-e lol Glad your headache is letting up as well...
Back pain sucks! Mine wasn't horrible until after 30 weeks. Usually after I've been on my feet for a long time. Now I'm starting to get pressure in lower back and pretty sure I've had a few contractions...not fun. I just have to keep reminding myself I only have a little bit longer...lol


----------



## MamaMac123

Here's a question....baby dreams

I don't have them all the time but I've had a few and everytime I dream about them, in my dream my mind makes reference to the fact I have twins but I never ever see both babies in a dream. I always see one or the other and even though I know I have twins the other baby isn't around. Anyone else have dreams like this? It's so weird. Like my brain can't yet comprehend fully two babies at once! Lol


----------



## jury3

I actually had my first dream the other night where they were both there. Even this one I had her and laid her on the bed next to me, then picked him up and he was asking me about boob milk...lol I've had a few where I would have one and then forget that the other was still in there...that was a weird one. I'd say that's pretty normal.


----------



## jury3

Grayson and Olivia will be here tomorrow! I had some spots in my vision fri night so I've been keeping an eye out for other pre-e symptoms since. Last night I had some pain in my upper right stomach I thought might be indigestion but can also be a sign. Today I had the lightest headache that would come and go, never took meds or anything bc it wasn't that bad. Around 5, I had something weird with my vision again (a line off to the side that wouldn't go away for several minutes). So I told DW we should go to L&D just incase. 
My bp was slightly elevated (140s/90s when normal is 120s/70s). They tested bloods and said they were a little off. So, they called my doc and she suggested we do our c-section at 7am tomorrow. So I'm stuck in L&D all night hooked up to monitors. They'll check bloods again at 1:30am to make sure it doesn't get crazy. 
Luckily I get to eat one more time. My mom is on her way and should be here soon. I'm nervous as he'll lol I was like "I'm not ready to have kids!" Lol DW went home to take care of dogs and get our bags and everything together. 
Anyway, wish us luck! I'll post pics as soon as I'm up to it!


----------



## Blue12

Wow exciting !!! Good luck tomorrow. It will be amazing meeting your babies for the first time.


----------



## MadameJ

Good luck tomorrow jury,so exciting you'll see your babies very soon :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Good luck Jury!!! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Good luck!

I've had a tough week. I've had to go to the hospital every other day to get IV fluids because if I eat anything other than crackers and ginger ale I end up with vomiting and diarrhea and the most painful cramps in the world. 

Both babies are head down though so we're set to try for a vaginal delivery. I will be induced on the 26th or 27th, right after I'm 37 weeks.


----------



## MamaMac123

Dis3tnd said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I've had a tough week. I've had to go to the hospital every other day to get IV fluids because if I eat anything other than crackers and ginger ale I end up with vomiting and diarrhea and the most painful cramps in the world.
> 
> Both babies are head down though so we're set to try for a vaginal delivery. I will be induced on the 26th or 27th, right after I'm 37 weeks.

Good luck! Sorry you're feeling so miserable but that is great they're both head down! :)


----------



## flagirlie7

We are having a boy and a girl, just for the front page update :)


----------



## MamaMac123

flagirlie7 said:


> We are having a boy and a girl, just for the front page update :)

Congrats!!!


----------



## flagirlie7

MamaMac123 said:


> flagirlie7 said:
> 
> 
> We are having a boy and a girl, just for the front page update :)
> 
> Congrats!!!Click to expand...

Congrats to you as well :)


----------



## godsgifts2014

Having di/di boys due. June. 2014. Wanted to update sexes .


----------



## princess_1991

noticed mine hadnt been updated, 2 girls over here! :thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

Little update from me
My twinkies were born April 25

Angeliki (Gigi)(Baby A) Born on April 25 at 8:12am - 5lbs 11oz 18.5in long

Yianni (Johnny)(Baby B) Made his appearance at whopping 2 min behind his sister 8:14 weighing 6lbs 8oz 19.5in


----------



## jury3

Congrats!!!


----------



## SnowyFairest

N/t


----------



## MamaMac123

Stinas said:


> Little update from me
> My twinkies were born April 25
> 
> Angeliki (Gigi)(Baby A) Born on April 25 at 8:12am - 5lbs 11oz 18.5in long
> 
> Yianni (Johnny)(Baby B) Made his appearance at whopping 2 min behind his sister 8:14 weighing 6lbs 8oz 19.5in

Congrats!!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

SnowyFairest said:


> Found out yesterday, it's two girls! :happydance: We are due October 7th.

So exciting! Congrats! 

We just heard out two little heartbeats for the first time this week :) we find out genders on June 9th. Can't wait!


----------



## MamaMac123

Finally have a real bump! I look pregnant now instead of just fat haha 
Also 14 weeks today! Officially second trimester! Yay! :happydance: 



Heard both babies heartbeats at the midwives on Tuesday. So exciting! HRs were 150 and 140. 

Bad news is my blood pressure was crazy high. I'm convinced I have white coat syndrome and keep freaking out in the office worrying about getting bad baby news. But it was so high my midwife freaked out and sent me to the ER! It was something like 175/105. Scary high! 

She's also transferring care to an OB. I got kicked out of midwife practice! I'm bummed but also think it's probably for the best. I'd rather transfer sooner than later and with twins who knows what complications will come up. The OB I'm being referred to is one my midwife recommended and he's supposed to be open to natural birth options so we'll see. 

Anyway I went to the ER and by the time they checked me my bp was 124/80! Totally fine! I seriously just freak out in the office. It's so dumb. But I'm glad it's not constantly so scary high. 

Ultrasound next Wed! Can't wait!


----------



## SnowyFairest

N/t


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats to those that have had their babies and to those that are just finding out! 


Oh what a journey it has been


----------



## MamaMac123

Had an ultrasound yesterday and both babies are looking great! They were moving around a lot, especially twin A. Very active little bean! When she was trying to get measurements and photos of twin b, twin a kept trying to get over into the shot. Photo bomb! So funny! 

We determined that they have two placentas so that is good news :) glad we don't need to worry about one starving out the other or anything! 

Anatomy scan and 3D gender scan both next month! Can't wait!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Have a new symptom as of last night....numbness in my upper left thigh. Anyone else experience this? Went to the ER last night in a panic and checked with my doctor this morning and everyone thinks it's just normal an nothing to worry about so that's good :) gave me a scare though!


----------



## SnowyFairest

N/t


----------



## MamaMac123

The next morning the numbness was spreading...it's now the entire top and left side of my thigh. I called my OB though and they said it's all normal. Probably a pinched nerve. I'm supposed to watch for redness, any heat to the touch or any pain. Otherwise it's all good. So strange.


----------



## miyavicandy

i dont know what type my twins are. but just found out im having twins wasnt at all what i expected to see at my first ultrasound! 2 separate sacs very thin line separating them same black space sharing. not sure about placentas though. im 11 weeks 2 days today. and im due nov 27 but my doc doesnt even think i will make it to 36 weeks


----------



## MamaMac123

miyavicandy said:


> i dont know what type my twins are. but just found out im having twins wasnt at all what i expected to see at my first ultrasound! 2 separate sacs very thin line separating them same black space sharing. not sure about placentas though. im 11 weeks 2 days today. and im due nov 27 but my doc doesnt even think i will make it to 36 weeks

Congrats! :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I have my 24 week appt this week...what questions should I ask my doc?


----------



## bizzibii

Miyavicandy - I am due Nov 25.

My ones are fraternal. - One from Fet'a. One natural.


----------



## MeliiBelii

Hi everyone!!!

I'm 19+2 with di/di twins. We are staying team yellow even though it's so hard!! I'm due October 3rd, but my peri says I won't go past 38 weeks. I'll hopefully be delivering sometime in September. I have one DS who will be 3 at the end of the month. 

Melissa


----------



## fides

Hi!

17 weeks, and found out tonight at a private scan that we're having TWINS!!! due 10/24, and the tech said their both girls. :cloud9:

will have to switch care from my midwife next week to a specialist OB, so I'm sure i'll be learning out more then. 

looking forward to learning from you! i know absolutely nothing about twins


----------



## trgirl308

fides said:


> Hi!
> 
> 17 weeks, and found out tonight at a private scan that we're having TWINS!!! due 10/24, and the tech said their both girls. :cloud9:
> 
> will have to switch care from my midwife next week to a specialist OB, so I'm sure i'll be learning out more then.
> 
> looking forward to learning from you! i know absolutely nothing about twins

Congrats! Do you know if they are didi, modi or momo?


----------



## MamaMac123

fides said:


> Hi!
> 
> 17 weeks, and found out tonight at a private scan that we're having TWINS!!! due 10/24, and the tech said their both girls. :cloud9:
> 
> will have to switch care from my midwife next week to a specialist OB, so I'm sure i'll be learning out more then.
> 
> looking forward to learning from you! i know absolutely nothing about twins

Congrats and welcome! Just a week ahead of me! We don't know yet our genders. Find out in a few weeks. Can't wait!!! :)


----------



## fides

separate sacs and placentas :)


----------



## PinkPeony

Ladies it's finally time for me to give my update. Life has been so crazy, I haven't been able to manage it. 
I had my girls on April 11, I was 34 +5. My C section was booked for 3 days later, but my girls didn't want to wait. I sat down to eat dinner and woosh! My waters broke! Waddled into the hospital in a panic with a towel between my legs, leaking water everywhere.... The OR's were all occupied so I ended up going through full active labour with no pain relief before they finally got me in and gave me a spinal. They were born just before 11:00 that night at 4 lbs, 7 ounces and 5 pounds.
After they were born, it was discovered my twin A had a congenital defect where her esophagus didn't reach her stomach. She had surgery to correct this the next day and remained in hospital recovering and learning to eat until just a few days ago. Twin B was in the NICU for 2 weeks. They were in two different hospitals and with me trying to recover from my c section, it was an unbelievably difficult time. But we've come through it and we're all doing great. Just trying to settle into life together as a family.


----------



## MamaMac123

Wow PinkPeony, what a story! Glad your little ones are both okay! What cutie pies!


----------



## MamaMac123

Hi guys! I'm 18 Weeks today! Yay! 

Had my anatomy scan yesterday. Everything is looking great but Baby A wasn't in the most cooperative position so I'm going back in 3 weeks to finish up the angles they weren't able to get yesterday. Babies are measuring ahead of schedule. Baby A was 18+3 yesterday and Baby B was 18+5. Due date hasn't changed though. 

The scan took so long I literally fell asleep on the table! Haha 

After it was over the tech asked me if I wanted to know the sexes. I asked if she knew and she said she felt pretty certain about Baby B but didn't know about Baby A because of the less than ideal position. I told her to hold of telling me till next scan in 3 weeks. I've felt strongly that Baby B is a boy and now I feel it even more. I'm thinking the reason she felt so "certain" is that she must have seen a little willy! Haha but that could just be my wishful rationalization! Haha 

Here's a pic of Baby B:


----------



## MamaMac123

And here's Baby A (only able to post one photo per post)


----------



## Blue12

Congrats pink peony. They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## nesSAH

Hi!

We found out 2 weeks ago we are carrying twins... Due Dec 1.
Not sure genders yet but we were team yellow for our older girls so, we shall see this time.

Still in shock as I didn't ever think we could have twins! lol...But so so happy and excited :dance:


----------



## nesSAH

Congrats everyone!
*Mamamac123*.... they look so beautiful :)

*PinkPeony*: Wow! Your twins are so strong and so glad you are all able to enjoy each other in the comfort of home. Take it one day at a time... You are one strong mama!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats pink!


----------



## ~Brandy~

nesSAH said:


> Hi!
> 
> We found out 2 weeks ago we are carrying twins... Due Dec 1.
> Not sure genders yet but we were team yellow for our older girls so, we shall see this time.
> 
> Still in shock as I didn't ever think we could have twins! lol...But so so happy and excited :dance:

Congrats! A wild ride but so worth it.


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome nesSAH! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

my girls are 12 weeks now and doing amazing :) Glad to see everyone doing well.

Danica is in the pink and Celia is in the Yellow
 



Attached Files:







Celia 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4









Danica 12 weeks (Medium).jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## princess_1991

OMG brandy how fast has that gone! It doesnt seem like 5 minutes since you had them!


----------



## MamaMac123

Brandy they are beautiful!!!!


----------



## nesSAH

*Awww! Brandy*\! I just cried.... (excuse my hormones) but they ARE SO BEAUTIFUL.

LOL- How are you doing telling them apart? :)

Thanks ladies for the warm welcome.

Question: When did you start showing?


----------



## MamaMac123

nesSAH said:


> *Awww! Brandy*\! I just cried.... (excuse my hormones) but they ARE SO BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> LOL- How are you doing telling them apart? :)
> 
> Thanks ladies for the warm welcome.
> 
> Question: When did you start showing?

My mom and hubby and a couple friends said I started really showing around 12-13 weeks. I thought I really popped about week 14. This is my first pregnancy ;) and I was overweight to start with. One of my best friends is also pregnant with her first (though it's a singleton) and she's only a week behind me and has literally no bump at all and she's a super skinny ballerina! Think everyone is just different. Depends on how you carry. :)


----------



## nesSAH

Thanks!
This is my 3rd and I am about 10lbs overweight (still from last baby :p ), but not showing yet. Sure is hard convincing folks I'm preggers let alone telling them it's two! LOL


----------



## ariel01

NesSAH - congrats on just finding out about twins! That's awesome news! I was about 12 weeks before anything started to show but as MamaMac says, everyone is different.

MamaMac - congrats to you too, this is my first pregnancy as well! Really excited for twins.

Brandy - your twins are just absolutely adorable! So glad to hear they're doing so well and hope you're enjoying them to the max!

PinkPeony - what a time you've had! So glad your little ones are doing ok. Surgery and NICU time on top of everything I'm sure was very stressful. I wish you all the best!

I love hearing everyone's stories and although I don't always post, this twin forum has been a big help for me during my mo-di pregnancy. I've been on 11 weeks of bed rest now due to PTL, this last week in the hospital for a second dose of mag sulfate and steroids. I'm almost to 32 weeks and am amazed and so thankful my girls have stayed put so far. There's also a weight and fluid discrepancy, so we'll do another scan tomorrow and if there's distress it may be C section time. Hearing everything that you ladies have been through and are going through just gives me strength! Best wishes to all!


----------



## ~Brandy~

ariel01 said:


> NesSAH - congrats on just finding out about twins! That's awesome news! I was about 12 weeks before anything started to show but as MamaMac says, everyone is different.
> 
> MamaMac - congrats to you too, this is my first pregnancy as well! Really excited for twins.
> 
> Brandy - your twins are just absolutely adorable! So glad to hear they're doing so well and hope you're enjoying them to the max!
> 
> PinkPeony - what a time you've had! So glad your little ones are doing ok. Surgery and NICU time on top of everything I'm sure was very stressful. I wish you all the best!
> 
> I love hearing everyone's stories and although I don't always post, this twin forum has been a big help for me during my mo-di pregnancy. I've been on 11 weeks of bed rest now due to PTL, this last week in the hospital for a second dose of mag sulfate and steroids. I'm almost to 32 weeks and am amazed and so thankful my girls have stayed put so far. There's also a weight and fluid discrepancy, so we'll do another scan tomorrow and if there's distress it may be C section time. Hearing everything that you ladies have been through and are going through just gives me strength! Best wishes to all!

I wish you and your babies the best. I hope they they are well and they can stay put a while longer


----------



## PinkPeony

Ariel - wow 11 weeks bedrest... You're already pretty badass for getting through that. Hopefully your LO's stay put a while longer, but if you end up with a long NICU stay, feel free to PM me anytime to chat. It can get pretty isolating after a while.


----------



## ariel01

Thank you so much Brandy and Pink Peony! Being badass hasn't crossed my mind but that sure makes me laugh! :haha: Twins sure do test us even before they come! Scan today so hope it's good news!


----------



## ~Brandy~

ariel01 said:


> Thank you so much Brandy and Pink Peony! Being badass hasn't crossed my mind but that sure makes me laugh! :haha: Twins sure do test us even before they come! Scan today so hope it's good news!

GL today Ariel!! I had alot of issues leading up to my twins birth.. they kept telling me I wouldnt make it past 32 then 33 and 34 etc.. I delivered at 36W4d vaginally. I refused to give up and just do the csection like they wanted and the babies were hanging in there with me all the way through. It takes alot of will power to be on bed rest! They took me out of work at 19W it was so long and emotional.


----------



## ariel01

Wow Brandy, what a long journey you had and it's so wonderful to see your beautiful girls as happy and healthy as they are now! That's amazing you made it to 36+4, especially with issues starting at 19! My bed rest started at 20 and I know how hard it is to step away from work! 

We got good news at the scan today, the fluid levels are closer and no distress. Plan is still to keep me in the hospital and monitor and then like you say, it's counting weeks - I'm almost 32 and would love to get to 33, 34 and maybe even 36! 

One day at a time - thanks for all the support! Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## ~Brandy~

ariel01 said:


> Wow Brandy, what a long journey you had and it's so wonderful to see your beautiful girls as happy and healthy as they are now! That's amazing you made it to 36+4, especially with issues starting at 19! My bed rest started at 20 and I know how hard it is to step away from work!
> 
> We got good news at the scan today, the fluid levels are closer and no distress. Plan is still to keep me in the hospital and monitor and then like you say, it's counting weeks - I'm almost 32 and would love to get to 33, 34 and maybe even 36!
> 
> One day at a time - thanks for all the support! Hope everyone else is doing well!

Congrats Ariel! Hang in there every extra day can make a huge difference :) With the medical teams they have in the NICUs though I am sure if they must come early that everything will be fine.


----------



## MamaMac123

Good Luck Ariel! Fx those babies stay put a few more weeks! Glad the scan went well! 

I'm at 19 weeks tomorrow and we find out genders (hopefully! If they cooperate) on Monday! Yay! Can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## ariel01

Thank you Brandy and MamaMac! Every day does make a huge difference and I'm so glad I've made it this far and hope for many more days. We also have a wonderful MFM team here and a top NICU unit, so if the girls do come early I have peace of mind.

MamaMac congrats on 19 weeks! I can't believe you've waited so long to find out genders! I wanted to know immediately! Let us know what you find out Monday!


----------



## nesSAH

*Ariel*: love your attitude and spirit. Before you know it they'll be here... so one week at a time. Hope you get something to keep you distracted while on bed rest.

*MamaMac123*: Yay! :dance: for gender scan!! So exciting. I can't wait for mine either... still a few weeks to go.

_Another question ladies: Anyone feeling huge pelvic pressures? my lady parts hurt and back is aching... Didn't feel this till about 30 weeks with my other two pregnancies.
Again, I ain't showing yet and barely popped? LOL> Would love to have a belly already _


----------



## shirlls

I am due 4th December with fraternal twins. Don't yet know the gender as I am only 14 weeks but hoping to find out at 20 week scan on 22nd July :)


----------



## nesSAH

Welcome *shirlls*!! Congratulations!!! :dance:
I'm due Dec 1...I hope I get a gender scan date soon too!

How are you feeling? Have a healthy and happy 9 mo!!


----------



## shirlls

nesSAH said:


> Welcome *shirlls*!! Congratulations!!! :dance:
> I'm due Dec 1...I hope I get a gender scan date soon too!
> 
> How are you feeling? Have a healthy and happy 9 mo!!

Thanks, you too. I am feeling not bad thanks. Just very tired and feel fat, but apparent from that I can't complain! :) . How are you feeling? Our due dates are very close x


----------



## fides

nesSAH said:


> Hi!
> 
> We found out 2 weeks ago we are carrying twins... Due Dec 1.
> Not sure genders yet but we were team yellow for our older girls so, we shall see this time.
> 
> Still in shock as I didn't ever think we could have twins! lol...But so so happy and excited :dance:

huge congrats!! 



nesSAH said:


> Another question ladies: Anyone feeling huge pelvic pressures? my lady parts hurt and back is aching... Didn't feel this till about 30 weeks with my other two pregnancies.

was it SPD that you had the last two times? 

i had SPD with DS1 and DS2, from 35-42 weeks & 30-42 weeks, so i was SUPER shocked/annoyed when it hit so soon at 14 weeks this time (didn't know it was twins then). i hate SPD!!! :wacko:

anyway, :hugs:



shirlls said:


> I am due 4th December with fraternal twins. Don't yet know the gender as I am only 14 weeks but hoping to find out at 20 week scan on 22nd July :)

congratulations!!


----------



## fides

well, we officially have our OB now. she's one of the few in town who will let you try to deliver twins w/o a c-section, and she's the only one who will let you do so in a delivery room instead of the operating room. so, we have hope. i know so many things can come up, but i feel i have to at least try to avoid surgery if i can, especially since i'll have four kids under the age of 3 to take care of - i want to recover as quickly as possible. 

hope you ladies are all doing well!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

fides said:


> well, we officially have our OB now. she's one of the few in town who will let you try to deliver twins w/o a c-section, and she's the only one who will let you do so in a delivery room instead of the operating room. so, we have hope. i know so many things can come up, but i feel i have to at least try to avoid surgery if i can, especially since i'll have four kids under the age of 3 to take care of - i want to recover as quickly as possible.
> 
> hope you ladies are all doing well!!

Totally possible to have twins vaginally! I delivered mine naturally it took 3 pushes for baby A and 2 pushes for twin B.. it was a picture perfect delivery for me. I was feeling 100x better that very same day so dont give into the csection because you're having twins hype that doctors give you.

G'luck to you!


----------



## trgirl308

~Brandy~ said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> well, we officially have our OB now. she's one of the few in town who will let you try to deliver twins w/o a c-section, and she's the only one who will let you do so in a delivery room instead of the operating room. so, we have hope. i know so many things can come up, but i feel i have to at least try to avoid surgery if i can, especially since i'll have four kids under the age of 3 to take care of - i want to recover as quickly as possible.
> 
> hope you ladies are all doing well!!
> 
> Totally possible to have twins vaginally! I delivered mine naturally it took 3 pushes for baby A and 2 pushes for twin B.. it was a picture perfect delivery for me. I was feeling 100x better that very same day so dont give into the csection because you're having twins hype that doctors give you.
> 
> G'luck to you!Click to expand...

Me too! 5 pushes for A and only 1 for B. Felt great after!


----------



## nesSAH

fides said:


> was it SPD that you had the last two times?
> 
> i had SPD with DS1 and DS2, from 35-42 weeks & 30-42 weeks, so i was SUPER shocked/annoyed when it hit so soon at 14 weeks this time (didn't know it was twins then). i hate SPD!!! :wacko:
> 
> anyway, :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations!!

what is SPD? I never got any diagnosis.

I'm glad you have an OB now... I am still waiting :shrug:


----------



## nesSAH

shirlls said:


> nesSAH said:
> 
> 
> Welcome *shirlls*!! Congratulations!!! :dance:
> I'm due Dec 1...I hope I get a gender scan date soon too!
> 
> How are you feeling? Have a healthy and happy 9 mo!!
> 
> Thanks, you too. I am feeling not bad thanks. Just very tired and feel fat, but apparent from that I can't complain! :) . How are you feeling? Our due dates are very close xClick to expand...

YuP!

we should be buddies.
Do you have an OB yet?
I don't feel fat yet-lol.. I am miserable, I've always had a history of bad morning sickness. Using DICLECTIN and it eases things a bit but I still barely keep food down and I'm always tired.

But, I am not complaining... hehehe! I've adjusted to it now being baby #3 &4 :dohh:


----------



## nesSAH

~Brandy~ said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> well, we officially have our OB now. she's one of the few in town who will let you try to deliver twins w/o a c-section, and she's the only one who will let you do so in a delivery room instead of the operating room. so, we have hope. i know so many things can come up, but i feel i have to at least try to avoid surgery if i can, especially since i'll have four kids under the age of 3 to take care of - i want to recover as quickly as possible.
> 
> hope you ladies are all doing well!!
> 
> Totally possible to have twins vaginally! I delivered mine naturally it took 3 pushes for baby A and 2 pushes for twin B.. it was a picture perfect delivery for me. I was feeling 100x better that very same day so dont give into the csection because you're having twins hype that doctors give you.
> 
> G'luck to you!Click to expand...

Your story is an inspiration! I always also worried about C-section. But my NP told me that I should not worry since my last two were vaginal deliveries...
So, she is hunting for an OB that does more natural twin deliveries and less c-sections- lol!


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome Shirlls!

Yay for finding a good OB! I had hoped for a home birth with midwives until we found out it was twins. Now I'm also hoping for a vaginal delivery not in an OR! 

Question for you lovely ladies who had vaginal twin births already...did you have an epidural or go natural. I'd like to try natural but my OB is strongly pushing the epidural. 

3D scan tomorrow!!!! Eeeeeekkkkkkkkk!!! :wohoo: praying babies cooperate so we can find out genders!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MamaMac123 said:


> Welcome Shirlls!
> 
> Yay for finding a good OB! I had hoped for a home birth with midwives until we found out it was twins. Now I'm also hoping for a vaginal delivery not in an OR!
> 
> Question for you lovely ladies who had vaginal twin births already...did you have an epidural or go natural. I'd like to try natural but my OB is strongly pushing the epidural.
> 
> 3D scan tomorrow!!!! Eeeeeekkkkkkkkk!!! :wohoo: praying babies cooperate so we can find out genders!


It's VERY tough to find a doctor that wont want an epidural in place. Mine gives you the option but they want the epi in place and they give a small dose of it to make sure it it working. In the event there is an emergency and they have to do the csection they can just inject the meds and get the baby out asap.

I had the epi in place in the event of an emergency. I was against it at first but the thought of something going wrong and them having to completely knock me out and me missing the birth would have devastated me. I thought it was much safer for them and me to be ready just in case.


----------



## trgirl308

I had the choice, but same thing if I had had an emergency c-section without an epi I would have been put to sleep and I did not want to be asleep when my babies were born and groggy for who knows how long. So I had the line put in and took a dose about an hour before they were born. As long as the line is in they can administer it pretty quickly, but if you don't end up needing it then that's it.


----------



## Let it be

Hi, I had my twins on 7th February x x


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Hi, 

I had my twins at 37+ 3 via emergency C-section. They weighed 7.1 and 6.8lbs, no NICU time, perfect little babies. It was really hard towards the end but just keep pushing on, its so worth it.

I do miss being pregnant though and having then close to me, but its nothing some kisses and snuggles don't make better! 

All the best to those still on their twin journey!


----------



## Seoul

shrills we have the same due date :) I am also carrying fraternal hoping to find out genders next week if they aren't shy.


----------



## MamaMac123

We had our gender scan on Monday and did our balloon box reveal that evening! We are officially team :pink: & team :blue: !!!! 



My husband is so excited! I have 3 step daughters so he is so thrilled to have a boy! I love that my maternal instincts were right! I thought baby b was a boy and baby a was a girl! 

I posted our reveal and scan story on my blog with a bunch more photos if anyone wants to take a look :) 

https://babymac123.blogspot.ca/2014/06/3d-ultrasound-gender-reveal.html?m=1


----------



## Seoul

That's awesome congrats :)


----------



## shirlls

MamaMac123 said:


> We had our gender scan on Monday and did our balloon box reveal that evening! We are officially team :pink: & team :blue: !!!!
> 
> View attachment 774559
> 
> 
> My husband is so excited! I have 3 step daughters so he is so thrilled to have a boy! I love that my maternal instincts were right! I thought baby b was a boy and baby a was a girl!
> 
> I posted our reveal and scan story on my blog with a bunch more photos if anyone wants to take a look :)
> 
> https://babymac123.blogspot.ca/2014/06/3d-ultrasound-gender-reveal.html?m=1

Congrats, one of each is such a blessing! :) xx


----------



## shirlls

Seoul said:


> shrills we have the same due date :) I am also carrying fraternal hoping to find out genders next week if they aren't shy.

Good luck with your scan, keep me posted if you find out what you are having! I can't wait to know but have to wait until 22nd July :( xx


----------



## ariel01

Congrats MamaMac - one of each of is just awesome!! Very happy for you!

Shrills and Seoul - can't wait for your gender reveals too! Hope you're hanging in there!

Hope everyone else is doing well! I'm pleased that our last growth scan showed our twins to be of almost the same size and fluid level - much better than previous scans. Doctors sent me home from the hospital after 17 days, so now I'm at 33 weeks and on home bed rest waiting to see when my two girls are ready to make their appearance, hopefully in a few more weeks. They are both heads down so my MFM is willing do try a vaginal birth, but will have an epi in place in case a C section is needed.


----------



## ~Brandy~

ariel01 said:


> Congrats MamaMac - one of each of is just awesome!! Very happy for you!
> 
> Shrills and Seoul - can't wait for your gender reveals too! Hope you're hanging in there!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well! I'm pleased that our last growth scan showed our twins to be of almost the same size and fluid level - much better than previous scans. Doctors sent me home from the hospital after 17 days, so now I'm at 33 weeks and on home bed rest waiting to see when my two girls are ready to make their appearance, hopefully in a few more weeks. They are both heads down so my MFM is willing do try a vaginal birth, but will have an epi in place in case a C section is needed.


Thats awesome news Ariel! I am so glad that you're at home now. I was in and out of the hospital for the last 40 days of my pregnancy :( I spent 23 of the last 40 in the hospital. But hang in there because it was worth it. You're doing amazing.


----------



## ariel01

Thanks Brandy!! It's encouraging to hear success stories like yours! So sorry about 23 days, that's so tough! After my 3 separate stays at the hospital (first at 23 weeks - so scary!), I'm so very excited to be at 33 now and hopefully have another happy twin delivery story to share with ladies who can completely understand!!


----------



## bizzibii

oh I am also having one of each


----------



## nesSAH

*MamaMac123 , bizzibii* congratulations!! You get the best of both worlds :)

Still waiting on my scan date- getting nervous :D
Congrats to the new twin mamas :hugs:

Welcome *Seoul*!!

*ariel01* congrats on being 33 weeks... you are doing great hun... almost there.


----------



## robinson380

Mono/di girls due 10/21!!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Ariel good luck! You're so close!!!! 

Congrats to all the new gender reveals and new twin mamas! 

Thanks everyone for the congrats. Had another scan yesterday which confirmed the boy/girl! We're so excited! Babies are both measuring a bit ahead. I was 20+4 yesterday and our little guy was measuring 21+5 and our girl was 21+1 :) I'm happy they're growing so well! Finished up our anatomy scan yesterday and all looks great! :happydance: 

Got the nursery all done up while my mom was visiting last week. It looks awesome! So happy with how it turned out. Can only ever post one photo at a time here so if anyone wants to take a look I posted lots of nursery pics on my blog:

https://babymac123.blogspot.ca/2014/06/nursery-names.html?m=1


----------



## ariel01

Thanks MamaMac! So glad to hear your boy/girl twins are doing so well - and I love, love, love their names and the nursery!! You've put a ton of work into it and it looks awesome, such a sweet room for your little ones!

I agree - congrats to all the new twin mamas! :cloud9:


----------



## Seoul

Mammamac- Congrats! The nursery looks amazing you did a great job. Really happy to hear your twinnies are growing well and healthy :) Love the names!


----------



## nesSAH

*robinson380*, welcome!!

How is everyone doing today?
Any more scan news?

I can't believe I still don't have an OB :(


----------



## nesSAH

*MamaMac*! wow! I am so loving your nursery. Very very beautiful and lovely names too!


----------



## Seoul

Nessah I still don't have an ob either tomorrow is my last appointment with my fertility doctor I have no choice but to find one now.


----------



## fides

congrats on team :blue: and :pink: bizzibii and mamamac!


----------



## fides

nesSAH said:


> I can't believe I still don't have an OB :(

:hugs: hope you find a good one soon that you like. the search is frustrating!!


----------



## robinson380

Had an ultrasound today. Both babies are 1lb1oz. My doc says since they are mono/di she won't let me go past 37 weeks! They will be here before I know it! Scared, excited, happy.....I also have a 13 month old :). I measure the size of a 29 week singleton pregnancy and am currently 22w2d! Gonna be getting big fast!


----------



## Seoul

robinson- that is coming up soon how exciting. Best of luck!

Ive had two ultrasounds in the last two days to try to determine what these little ones are but no luck they just don't want to uncross their legs. So stubborn the doc today got a bit better look than the one yesterday and she says she would guess a boy and a girl but to not start buying anything just yet. So frustrating I am traveling to the states next week and want to get some of my shopping done.


----------



## nesSAH

Thanks Ladies!
Called my NP and unfortunately she is out of town. I had my last appointment with her a few weeks ago.

*Seoul:* I hope you find a great OB soon too!!
I'm so jealous you've had two scans already :) Those babies are so funny... my other two also gave the techs a hard time during u/s. Thankfully I was team yellow so I just found it funny- lol

*robinson380:* Yay! for scan and healthy babies. You are definitely getting there :) 
I can relate to you; I have a 15 month and a 4 yr old and DH works like crazy :p


----------



## MamaMac123

How's the OB hunt going ladies?? 

Seoul anymore luck on genders??? 

Hope everyone is doing well :)

I'm feeling hot and fat and hungry and tired and cranky haha
I'm so ready to be done with my job but if all keeps going smoothly then I've still got 2 more months to go :sigh: 

Sleeping is getting more and more rough. Heartburn is getting extreme. Woke up in the middle of the night vomiting because of it the other night. Grossness! Also my carpal tunnel is getting really bad and driving me nuts and the good old leg cramps too. This pregnancy stuff certain isn't all hearts and flowers! 

The good is that everything is still going nice and routine :) gotta be happy about that! The babies are measuring ahead which is good. I feel them almost everyday but still very faintly. Docs said not to worry about how much or often I feel them until after 28 weeks so I'm trying not to stress over it. Just wish I felt them more. It's hard to tell if I feel both of them or just one. Wish I could distinguish between them and know for sure.


----------



## Seoul

Mamamac- poor you I am not looking forward to those things but feel like I am quickly getting to the point. I hope your body adjusts a bit to all the changes and gives you a bit of relief. 

My little ones finally showed at todays ultrasound. We are having a little boy and little girl we are over the moon. They both seem to be doing really well and aside from having the placenta too close to the cervix everything looks good but docs are hopeful it will move out the way as the baby grows. Baby A our little girl is also breech so really hoping she turns at some point so that I have some sort of shot at a vaginal delivery. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## messica

Yay Seoul!!!!!!!!!! Lanet was asking up above, I won't share your news but she wants to know!


I will dip a toe in here now if that's ok with everyone :flower:

We are due January 2nd and just had 12 week ultrasound last Friday. I was shocked when doc was looking over B trans vaginally said "well that would be an awfully weird place for an antennae, pretty sure baby B has a PEENIE!" I almost died laughing, she had to stop because I was making everything go all jiggly on the screen lol. She said we are at a weird juncture where it's tough to see both with a TV, but even tougher to pin point anything with a belly ultrasound. She tried to see A with TV but at this point baby was nearly hidden by B no matter what angle she tried. Got a crown to rump measurement and hb abdominally and that was about it.

We have an in depth ultrasound in radiology scheduled for July 3rd (as opposed to just docs little machine she can wheel into her office). She called it a "growth scan" so insurance will cover it and said the techs will go over every inch. I am hoping both cooperate so we have a really good idea of both then. 

Doesn't matter boys or girls, we're just hoping for healthy and to know either way so we can get to some more gender specific fun shopping :happydance:


----------



## Seoul

Yay messica so exciting can't wait to here about your next scan :)


----------



## princess_1991

We have another growth scan on friday, looking forward to seeing our Twincesses again!

Really suffering with this heat though! Swollen feet, low iron count and heartburn are really making this trimester unpleasant, along with the huge uncomfortable belly!

Just over 5 weeks to go and counting!!


----------



## MamaMac123

Congrats Messica! Can't wait to hear about your next scan! 

Princess, I hear you on the heat! It's miserable!!!!! 

Been having a lot of abdominal stretching cramps the last 24 hours. Not major or anything that worries me, just uncomfortable. I still feel my little squirmies in there moving around a few times a day :) 

Sleep is gettin awful. Have major heartburn, getting up to pee constantly of course, carpal tunnel and leg cramps aching and very restless with weirdo dreams thy leave me feeling not rested at all. Blah 

Other than sleep and heat though all is well :) haha


----------



## fides

Seoul - congrats on boy & girl!!

mamamac, i hear you on getting up to pee all the time - i'll be just about ready to drift off then either one of the boys needs me AGAIN or i have to pee AGAIN - i'm just about ready for a catheter. :haha: oh, well - it's good training for the lack of sleep we'll be getting when the babies are here, right? :)


things are okay here - the SPD is getting really, really rough, and the back pain is meaning i pretty much have to swim daily or i'm in a lot of trouble. carpal tunnel's annoying, and some other annoyances that are frustrating more that debilitating, if that makes sense - just things to put up with.


----------



## princess_1991

so scan today went really well!
Both babies heads were measuring 33+4 weeks, both adbomens measuring 34+6 weeks and both babies are estimated to weigh just under 5lbs (4lbs 13oz to be exact!) 
Considering im only 32 weeks, the size of these little chubbas is a little intimidating!

Also the sonographer showed us twin 1s chubby cheeks and that twin 2 has hair!!


----------



## nesSAH

*Seoul, Messica*: Great news on scans and congrats on knowing genders!!Aw! So excited for you ladies

*princess_1991*: Wow! love chubby baby cheeks... more to smooch when they arrive. You are almost there missy!! :D

*MamaMac123*: I feel you on the weird dreams :( Sorry about the discomforts. I have never had heart burns with any of my babies but maybe 'cos I eat spicy food and my body is used to it? However, I am still rolling over with nausea and vomiting every other day :(
And yeah- I get leg cramps at least twice a day! why?!! :( :(
Oh! The joys of pregnancy - :D
*
Fides*: Poor you! I'm glad you can still swim and get lots of exercise. I think I have a bit of spd too... I am the clumsiest person and already tripped over 3x now with my wobbly joints :(

Thank God! I finally have an OB appointment for next week

The good news is it will all be worth it for those lil' cuties on their way :D
Wishing y'all beautiful mamas a wonderful week.


----------



## MissyLissy

I can't believe I really haven't been to this twin and multiple section yet! I'm just over 19 weeks, due in November with boy/girl twins! Would looooove to join y'all!:flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Welcome MissLissy! Most of all congratulations Twins are an amazing blessing ;)


----------



## ariel01

Congrats Missy and welcome!! :flower:

Hope everyone is doing well and hanging in there! It's exciting to hear about genders and scans and sounds like everything is going well, despite all the craziness we deal with during twin pregnancies! Keep going mamas!

I'm amazed to say I've made it to 35+5 after all of our previous scares and hospital stays. Induction is scheduled July 14, will try vaginal birth as both girls are head down. Can't wait to see the babies! :happydance:


----------



## messica

Copy and pasting from AC! My scan this evening went as well as it could have as far as I could tell. She wouldn't say much without radiologist's review, but everything seemed to be there and most of the measurements we saw were 14w6d(!). I haven't managed to gain any weight despite my best efforts so I was relieved to see they are still getting what they're needing. Saw both had four chambered hearts, stomachs, bladders, femurs were calcifying (another relief with my vitamin D deficiency), and were moving around like crazy. She couldn't get a good look at B's bits but said she'd put her money on A being a boy (after being told two weeks ago by doc that B looked like it had a peenie based on nub theory and "antennae prominence," so we may be looking at two boys now lol). They are sitting literally head to head right by my belly button, legs splayed out towards each hip. Would explain why I feel so much movement to my sides already! 

To spoil, the tech switched over to 3D a few times, I had no idea they even did that in my clinic/hospital 

(A turned right toward the scanner and raised it's fists, almost scared me when (he/she) came up on the screen looking so ticked lol. I said they were probably pissed because dinner was officially late at that point, tech said naw, I bet it's a girl and she's angry I called her a boy lol. Hubs thinks either way, we'll have a boxer on our hands  B was on the verge of being psycho spazzy active, so I was shocked when it's pic came up looking so peaceful!!!)
 



Attached Files:







LAHMANJESSICAM20140703173425660.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4









LAHMANJESSICAM20140703174346701.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome Missy!

Messica- those images are fabulous! :) 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## SnowyFairest

Hi! I'm Rebecca and due October 7th with MC/DA twin girls. 

Congratulations Missy! :flower::flower:


----------



## Seoul

Welcome missy and snowyfairest so exciting :)

Ariel- congrats on making it this far and best of luck on your delivery and meeting your baby girl :)

Messica- I didn't comment on AC too much but those scans are gorgeous.


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome to the new ladies!!! :wave:

I'm 24 weeks today! Happy V day to my twins! :happydance: 

How's everyone doing? This past week I've got the bloating happening big time. I also jumped on the scale pretty dramatically. I'm hoping the bloating has some of that blame as I haven't changed my eating at all. I'd been holding pretty steady for about 3-4 weeks and now this week alone I added 9 lbs! Yikes! But I seem to recall this happened in the beginning of second trimester too where I jumped in a single week then sat there for awhile so maybe that's just how it goes. 

Feelin pretty uncomfortable now but loving all the movements I can feel! Still not what you'd call consistent but I feel them every day usually. I have about 7 weeks of work left if I'm able to make it that far. That's the goal at least as that's when my mat leave can officially start. Can't wait to stay home and rest!! A least until the babies arrive!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Ladies :wave:

Can I join you? I'm expecting twins November 25th. I'm currently 20 weeks and cant wait for our scan on Tuesday, it feels like forever since the last one! As you'll see from my signature, we've been a while getting to this point with quite a lot of heartache on the way, but we are finally here!

We are hoping not to find out the sexes and keep it a surprise. I have a Doppler and have been listing to the heartbeats for a few weeks now. I can also hear them kick! I have had some flutters and yesterday some slight pushing around my bellybutton. I've noticed from the Doppler that they (or their heartbeats anyway) move around quite a lot. 

I'm going to have a read through this thread and catch up on your stories! X


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome Pinkie! :wave:

Such an exciting time! Must be so amazing after such a long road to get to this point. We had a lot of struggles as well but thankfully nothing like what you went through. So happy for you and your babies!!! :)


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thank you :hugs: It still doesn't seem real sometimes, too good to be true. I've loved all the grotty pregnancy symptoms and really enjoying this pregnancy as I should think it will be my only chance. 

We are nervous about the anomaly scan, I've read it can go on a while with lots of measuring? We have decided we will start shopping for the buggy etc. after the scan.

X


----------



## PinkPeony

Hey Pinkie! I remember you from the LTTTC trenches. Congratulations!!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks PinkPeony :hugs: After being LTTC I wonder if this will ever sink in?! Your twins look gorgeous on your pic X


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm due my twins February 8th - i'm almost 10 weeks now and still on :cloud9: xx


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome Shells! :wave:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thank you :) I'm reading everything and anything related to twins but nothing compares to real life stories and experiences, looking forward to learning from you all :) xx


----------



## PinkPeony

Pinkie 33 said:


> Thanks PinkPeony :hugs: After being LTTC I wonder if this will ever sink in?! Your twins look gorgeous on your pic X

It took me until I had both babies home with me till it actually sunk in. :)


----------



## bizzibii

my boy turned out to be a girl. so girl/girl twins due 25.11


----------



## MamaMac123

Anyone else dealing with major numbness??? I've had a large numb patch on my left thigh for awhile and now I'm having major carpal tunnel numbness in my hands and fingers. It sucks. Dr tells me it's all normal so just wondering if anyone else shares in my pain haha


----------



## princess_1991

had my babies yesterday at 34 weeks! River and Rosalie :cloud9: they were born weighing 5lbs 5oz and 5lbs repectfully


----------



## xxshellsxx

Congratulations xx hope they are both doing well xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Did they have any nicu time? Congrats!


----------



## MamaMac123

Congrats Princess!!! Can't wait to see a pic of those little Twincesses! Hope you're all doing well! :)


----------



## messica

Congratulations princess! Love their names!!!


----------



## nesSAH

Congrats *princess_1991*
*MamaMac123*: My doc told me that being 3rd/4th babies, pain is inevitable.
I have numbness every day from my butt to the entire leg :(
Add cramps to that during the night :cry:

:haha: I love being pregnant


----------



## nesSAH

*xxshellsxx*: welcome!
*bizzibii*: Congrats


----------



## ariel01

Congrats to Shell and Pinkie and any other new twin mommies I missed!

Princess - Congrats on your twins! I think we're just a day apart, I had my twin girls July 10 at 36+6. We're home and doing well now. How are you and your little ones doing?

MamaMac and others - hang in there! You get such weird pains and stuff going on. I had some nights my entire belly would go numb. Docs said sometimes the babies just pinch a nerve for a bit.


----------



## Seoul

Congrats ariel and princess enjoy those babies :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Congrats Ariel!!! Love hearing about all these new little twins being born! Gives me hope there's light at the end of this pregnancy tunnel! Haha


----------



## MellyH

Hello!! Can I join?! I just found out at my scan yesterday that it's twins. I haven't wiped the grin off my face yet. :lol: My EDD is February 24th, although it sounds like most people my hospital won't let me go that long!


----------



## Seoul

Congrats and Welcome Melly So exciting :)


----------



## MamaMac123

Welcome Melly! :wave:


----------



## MamaMac123

Had an OB apt yesterday. Babies are doing good. Found two strong heartbeats and the nurse said they're really active little babies. I usually feel them both a couple times a day now. 

26 weeks today! Down to double digits now! :) looking at just a few more weeks of work too. So excited to be done and to be able to spend the rest of my pregnancy resting up and getting things all set at home for them. 

How's everyone else doing? :)


----------



## MellyH

Yay for a good scan!!

That's great that you'll be able to get off work so early. I will have to find out if my doctor can put me on disability leave or something if I don't want to eat into my 12 weeks at home with the babies. :(


----------



## xxshellsxx

I can't imagine only having 12 weeks at home with new babies? I am so lucky i get a full year. I'm hoping to work up until i physically can, hopefully christmas, then go off on maternity. 

mamamac how lovely to feel both babies, i can't wait for that moment :happydance:


----------



## MellyH

I get depressed every time I think about it :( I think the worst part is moving here from Australia, I had an expectation of being able to stay home for a year, that's the standard and most people do it, to America where the standard is 12 weeks and no-one really *gets* how sad and upsetting that is, because that's normal here. 

We are hoping to set it up so I spend the first 12 weeks at home, and then my husband spends the second 12 weeks at home, so hopefully they can stay with one of us for at least the first six months.


----------



## nesSAH

*MellyH*: Welcome :) And congratulations!! :cloud9:
*MamaMac123*: Glad that you had a beautiful scan..Aww! Always exciting to see the babies :)

How is everyone doing?
I'm just counting down the days to my gender and anatomy scan :yay:

Feeling a bit energetic today- made breakfast, lunch and now almost done prepping dinner... I think I pushed it too far 'cos my belly buttons HURTS :cry:

Honestly, I have not had this much energy this entire pregnancy :o


----------



## MellyH

Might as well ride the wave while you have it, nesSAH!! :lol: How many days until your scan?


----------



## MamaMac123

That is so hard to only get 12 weeks! I had the reverse, I'm from the states so I always assumed I'd get little to no mat leave. But then I married a Canadian and came to Canada and found out I get a year! I was amazed that's the norm here! 

In my case though we decided I won't return to work. I'm a nanny so basically I make the same as what we'd have to pay in childcare. So I'm happy to take my mat leave early. We can start it up 2 months before the due date so Aug 30 would be the latest I'll work. I may go a few weeks earlier and just deal with the lack of pay for it. I'm not handling work well anymore. I work 11-12 hour days and it's killing me. 

Once the babies are a bit older I'll probably figure out some way to make some extra money from home. But for the first year or two I'm just going to enjoy my babies and try not to spend anything! Haha


----------



## nesSAH

MellyH said:


> Might as well ride the wave while you have it, nesSAH!! :lol: How many days until your scan?

It's on Monday- counting the weekend...4 days!!!:happydance:


----------



## MellyH

Wooo!!! Hopefully it flies by. Do you have some plans over the weekend to keep you occupied? My husband is finally coming home on Sunday after being away for three weeks. I'm so ready for help with the first trimester + twins ickiness :(


----------



## xxshellsxx

Nessah good luck on Monday the days drag when it gets so close lol x

Mammamac I have decision to make about work too. Childcare for two is so expensive it is probably not worth me returning to work. I will find a way to go back for 14 weeks so I get full maternity benefits with work but after that I just don't know how it will pan out. X


----------



## lanet

Girls I'm reading about your maternity leave and I get none! I'm self employed so if I take off, I still have to pay rent for my space. (Im a hair stylist) I'm thinking I will just quit near the end and go to a different salon when I decide to go back.


----------



## MellyH

Oof, that's really tough lanet :( Sorry!


----------



## princess_1991

sorry for the late update! having 3 kiddies under 2 is making life a little chaotic :thumbup:

yes our girls spent 7 days in nicu, they only needed oxygen for the first 24 hours and the other 6 days were just for feeding and jaudice issues but theyre home now and doing brilliantly!
im ebf both girls and theyre thriving! 
Lilys also coming around to the whole big sister thing :haha:

hope your all doing well! :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

*xxshellsxx*: I totally feel you on the daycare expense. I have two in daycare right now (DD1 &2) and I am so blessed to get a year off so I will be staying home with twins!

*lanet*: Oh dear! I can't beleive you get no maternity leave. Hopefully your plan works out and you at least get some time off and also be able to make a little bit of money too!

*princess_1991*: great news about your twin girls!! So happy for you.Tell me about 3 under 3??? I will soon have 4 under 4!! :haha:


Gender scan went well... I spent 3 hours in there. Twin A was a sweetheart and cooperated fully. Twin B (the one who kicks the most and also gives painful jabs) was all over the place- lol!
This time I was so sure I wanted to know gender.
So, we are team :blue: :blue: Can't wait to meet my boys!! :cloud9: Feeling so blessed!


----------



## MellyH

Yay two boys!!!!


----------



## Seoul

nessah- Congrats on the boys :) 

Princess- Glad to hear you and your girls are doing well. Please do tell about 3 under 2 My daughter will be almost the same age as yours when the twins come. I just keep telling myself and hoping that in a few years when they are all more independent it won't be so bad.


----------



## messica

princess - I'm so happy to hear your girls are doing so well!

nesSAH - I found out Monday we are team blue too! Congrats on your boys both looking great at your scan!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Awww two princes nesSAH how wonderful!! congratulations xx


----------



## MamaMac123

Congrats on all those boys!!!! So exciting! :)


----------



## princess_1991

seoul - it was hard on dd1 at first, it was confusing to her especially with me being in hospital and then bringing the babies home, i dont quite think she understood, she was a little jealous at first too however now she loves her little sisters and will come and hold their hand while im changing them or if she comes for a cuddle while im bf'ing she plays with their feet - its totally adorable!

it is a little hard if im tandem feeding and dd wants in for a love too, she has had to learn to be patient but dh is around a lot and luckily she is very much a daddies girl which tends to give me a free hand!


----------



## nesSAH

Hi twin mamas!

Hope everyone is doing well.

When did you take your glucose test? (If you have already)
I am thinking of bringing it up with OB on next visit. I can't believe I've only seen her once this entire pregnancy :(


----------



## xxshellsxx

When I saw my OB she have me the form for GD test at 26 weeks and had to go book it with the lab there and then. Mine is 27th October and I see my OB for only the second time the following week with the GD results at 27 weeks. X


----------



## nesSAH

*xxshellsxx*: Thanks!

I just spend 4-5 hours shopping for groceries and also getting DD1 ready for Pre-K this year. So exhausted! I think I might be needing a maternity belt soon :D

I got those support wait bands at Old Navy for now...

Have a lovely weekend ladies!


----------



## SnowyFairest

We are due soon, and my dh will take parental leave to help me for the first 6wks. We are in Canada, I've always been a SAHM, and this is the first time dh has taken paternity leave. 

In September we will have 5 under 5. I am going to enjoy it. Although I expect it will be a little crazy at times!


----------



## MamaMac123

I'm 28 1/2 weeks and just did my GD test last week. I was just informed this morning that I failed. 

They want me below a 7.8 and I was a 9 something so I guess only slightly elevated but now I have to do the 2 hr fasting one. Blah. 

Anyone who's done it already did you fail the first but pass the second? I've heard that's common and since my levels only slightly high I'm hoping that will be the case.


----------



## fides

I took mine last week, too, but haven't heard back yet - it was the 2 hour fasting one, plus the hour between drink and taking blood - I hated it!!! They tell you to avoid white sugar and stay hydrated, then what do they do? Dehydrate you and load you up with sugar. :haha: Anyway, they said i'd hear back by last Thursday, but they've not called. It is soooo hard to try and call during their office hours with two toddlers to take care of! Grrr!


How is everyone doing?


----------



## MamaMac123

Fides, hopefully that means you're okay. My lab told me no news is good news. I failed the one hour and went back this week for the 2 hr. I haven't heard anything yet so I'm hoping I'm in the clear. We'll see if I hear from the doc on Monday. 

My work finally hired a replacement but she can't start for an extra week so now I have to work 2 more weeks instead of one. I'm annoyed. I wanted to be done Aug 15! Errrrr

Been having Braxton Hicks more often. Worried that working is too much for me now. I need to be resting. Do not want these babes coming too early!


----------



## fides

that's annoying!! grrr. hope the last two weeks fly by - make sure you rest when you get home! :)


----------



## MamaMac123

So I think I've seriously started nesting! I got up this morning wanting to tidy the kitchen and move some baby things from the nursery into the living room (readying the house for babies! Yay!) and those 2 tasks turned into a massive day of cleaning and organizing. I completely decluttering my living room, gut cleaned my kitchen and moved a lot of baby stuff around as well as packed up my car with a low of stuf to move into storage. Granted i was stopping regularly to sit or lay down but I kept finding more things to do. And I've got a list of more things I want to try to do tomorrow. Will see if I feel up to it after today. Might spend tomorrow in bed! 

Hope this nesting thing doesn't mean babies are coming soon...


----------



## MellyH

Woohoo!! Ride the nesting wave, Mama! But yes, hopefully they keep baking for awhile yet. :o


----------



## fides

Totally jealous! I've been in nesting mode, but the limited mobility from the SPD means I can't physically take care of what it is I want to - just not possible - grrrr, lol. Enjoy the nesting, though - feels nice to prepare things for the babies. :)


----------



## SnowyFairest

MamaMac123 said:


> I'm 28 1/2 weeks and just did my GD test last week. I was just informed this morning that I failed.
> 
> They want me below a 7.8 and I was a 9 something so I guess only slightly elevated but now I have to do the 2 hr fasting one. Blah.
> 
> Anyone who's done it already did you fail the first but pass the second? I've heard that's common and since my levels only slightly high I'm hoping that will be the case.

I failed the first but easily passed the 2hr. 2hr is much more accurate.


----------



## SnowyFairest

MamaMac123 said:


> So I think I've seriously started nesting! I got up this morning wanting to tidy the kitchen and move some baby things from the nursery into the living room (readying the house for babies! Yay!) and those 2 tasks turned into a massive day of cleaning and organizing. I completely decluttering my living room, gut cleaned my kitchen and moved a lot of baby stuff around as well as packed up my car with a low of stuf to move into storage. Granted i was stopping regularly to sit or lay down but I kept finding more things to do. And I've got a list of more things I want to try to do tomorrow. Will see if I feel up to it after today. Might spend tomorrow in bed!
> 
> Hope this nesting thing doesn't mean babies are coming soon...

I have been feeling this way too, but am not doing the work myself. I employed dh and some of our older ones, my girls especially have been enjoying helping organise for babies.

We got our crib set up, organized and pretty. Dressers painted watermelon pink, we lined the drawers with fun scrapbooking paper prints, and all the little clothes washed and in the drawers. Today we are organising dresses in their closet. We also organised the bigger sizes in totes and marked for size. Dh has a bunch of assembling to do, swings, stroller, bouncy chairs and get new infant seats set up and installed. But my bag is packed and in the van, yay! So hoping we won't have to use it for another month. :D

I've been knitting and crocheting like mad, it helps me to rest but gets my nesting needs satisfied!


----------



## fides

so.....much.....PAIN!!!!! :haha:

how are you ladies doing?


----------



## MamaMac123

Pain! Haha seriously lots! I'm actually doing better than I thought I'd be at 31 weeks (tomorrow! Yay!) but I have a lot of pain at night. My hips an lower and are super sore! 

Had a doc apt today though and heartbeats are nice and strong. Babies are moving a lot, no diabetes happydance:) and starting every other week apts now. I think I get ultrasounds at every apt now too which I'm happy about! 

Last day of work tomorrow!!!! Soooooo happy for that! I'm a bit sad leaving the family (I work as a nanny and have been with this family for 3 1/2 years) but I'm physically so ready to be done working and so excited to take care of my own babies! 

Hopefully these little munchkins stay in there baking another 6-8 weeks and give me plenty of time to rest and finish up all my "nesting"! :haha:


----------



## MamaMac123

My Week 30 Bump...I'm huge! Haha


----------



## fides

awww, cute bump pic - congrats on passing hte glucose and your last day of work!!! yay!


----------



## ~Brandy~

So excited for you all! It's fun to watch the next round of twin mommies


----------



## xxshellsxx

mamamac you look wonderful x


----------



## messica

Wanted to share my 22 week bump pic from the gender reveal Saturday <3

Hope everyone is doin' well!
 



Attached Files:







reveal.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## fides

cute!!


----------



## fides

I was in the shower at the gym today, and my foot slipped out a few inches to the side. I quickly pulled it back in, so it wasn't a fall or anything, but WOW - the pelvic pain from the SPD at this point - talk about PAIN!! I cried, oh my, I cried!! :blush: Just that little movement to the side and back hurt worse than most of my two previous labors. I will be sooooo glad once pregnancy's over and SPD dies down - then I can walk in stores again, go for a walk, kick, put on clothes without sitting down, spread my legs a bit, etc - as much as I'm terrified of taking care of so many little kids, at least I'll be able to move once the SPD's gone, right? :haha:

Hope everyone's doing okay. :flower:


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Hi! I'm 29 weeks and due in November but my doctor wants to take them by c-section on October 28 at 37 weeks. We are having twin girls.

I also failed my first GD test (My score was 10.0) took the second 2 hour one and should hear today at my doctors appointment the results of that one. 

Pregnancy so far has been uneventful....discomforts are itching, tons of bh, and carpal tunnel.


----------



## robinson380

I am 33 weeks today with identical girls! My dr will induce or schedule a c-section for 10/1. It's coming soooo fast! Hopefully, both girls will be head down when I go for my ultrasound tomorrow fingers crossed :). I am on bed rest due to my cervix starting to shorten. Hopefully it has not gotten shorter! Best wishes to all of you :)


----------



## messica

fides - have you tried seeing a chiropractor for your spd yet?

It's been an absolutely lifesaver for me! 

That I am still upright, fully mobile and pretty well pain free at this point is nothing short of a miracle as far as I'm concerned lol. Things got REALLY bad there for awhile, but after prodding from my OB I relented. They did a simple hip adjustment that quite frankly CHANGED. MY. LIFE. 


There's absolutely no reason you should have to just live with that pain!


----------



## MamaMac123

Messica - cute gender reveal! 

Welcome new twin mamas! :) 

Awful aches and pains...mine got REALLY bad for about a week due to babyies positions but then I guess they loved because I've been better ever since. Hope yours lets up. Look into chiropractor or physical therapy maybe? Might be able to help 

I'm 32 weeks today!! :happydance: 

I'm on my first week of mat leave now. It's weird not working but also such a huge relief. So great to be able to lay down and rest whenever I need it. And so good to be home getting things done and ready when I can. 

Anyone experiencing menstral like cramping in 3rd trimester? I thought it was BHs but I've heard those make your belly contract rock hard and these aren't doing that. Just feel crampy like the start of my period. Blah. Anyway that's what had me up at 6:40 am unable to sleep.

Is everyone in here planning on a c section? Anyone planning to try for a vaginally birth? After a lot of research and discussion with DH and my doula I'm thinking I really want to try for a natural unmedicated vaginal delivery. I know, I'm nuts! lol 
My doctor is pushing an epidural but told me it is my decision. I feel so strongly that our bodies are made for labor and delivery and that the best thing for me and babies is to deliver naturally without drugs. It's hard to find twin moms who have gone this route but they're out there and their stories are amazing. Anyway, all that's been on my mind lately. Have an ultrasound on monday so we'll see if my baby Brooke is head down and cooperating. If she's breech we may be going c section anyway!


----------



## MellyH

MamaMac, if the babies are presenting favourably, I want to try vaginally. My only worry is that from my reading it sounds like uterus muscles can get so stretched and tired by twin pregnancies that even though we are, as you say, made for labour, they might just not have the strength left to push the babies out!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ladies i'm part of a group on FB which is about birthing multiples naturally. They are all for the vaginal, unmedicated route. A little too much sometimes (very sad story just been posted the other day when something went wrong) but 99% very positive and some amazing birthing pictures, but still very informative group. It's very much aimed at the USA, although there are a few UK ladies, but our system is different to USA. If you would like a link pm me and i'll send it - you have to be approved to join and message the admin and prove you are a having multiples. Like i say if you want to join i'll send the link via pm. x


----------



## lanet

I'm a ways away but I hope to deliver vaginally, as long as baby a is head down (ideally both will be) but I will be medicated. I have the lowest pain tolerance ever and that may make me the biggest wimp but the thought of Unmedicated scares the heck out of me.


----------



## calm

Mamamac. I've been having menstrual type pains, well I did have some days/weeks back quite a few times, never had them really in pregnancy in the other trimesters, they are not super strong but they can be annoying. Told GP and OB, both said it was normal from all the weight and stretching down there X


----------



## MamaMac123

Haha I may be a total wimp as well! I keep joking that I'll probably be begging for the epidural at 2 cm! And honestly I'm totally open to the epidural if I decide I want it I just don't want to be forced into it just because it's twins. However the more I hear about internal version (where the doc sticks his hand up in there to flip baby B if they're beech) the more I start thinking maybe I do want that epidural. It's supposed to be crazy painful! I guess for me I just want to see how I handle labor. This is my first pregnancy so I have no idea how I'll feel in labor. I just want to be informed and keep as many options open as I can.


----------



## lanet

Mamamac yes I've read stories of that hand up there too! I think it's great to keep your options open. I have a dd, and although labor lasted really long, it wasnt all that bad, but I was medicated. 
My sister had such quick labors that she never needed medication. I just know myself and I'm a scaredy!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Hi ladies! Glad to see you all doing okay, the last few weeks are really hard. Mmy twins are almost 4 months and I won't lie, pregnancy was a breeze compared to this, not that I don't love being a twin mom its just so much work! So brace yourselves &#55357;&#56842;. I had a c-section and it was horrible, I had such complications and with twins it isn't easy as you need to recover. I didn't have a chance to really enjoy their first month. Its really a great experience and it gets easier as they grow. Good luck with your births its going to be such a rollercoaster ride &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## MellyH

I'm glad the experience is improving a little at least, ibelieveitwil :hugs:


----------



## MamaMac123

Had my doc apt and ultrasound yesterday. Baby A is breech so unless she flips late in the game we are looking at a c section. Not sure how I feel about that but don't have much choice now. 

Then today I've had a huge amount of mucus and tonight that mucus is streaked with blood. Pretty sure this is my losing my mucus plug. That means we are getting close! Could be days or weeks still but either way my body is preparing for labor. It's scary now it's so close!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ooo mamamac thinking of you!! Exciting and scary all at the same time. Hope you can cook your little ones a few more weeks and A decides to flip back round :) x


----------



## MamaMac123

Hey everybody...look who arrived VERY early! 



Our little Baby Macs were born via c-section at 10:49 & 10:50 am September 10, 2014!

After posting about losing my mucus plug I began having some low back pain which got increasingly painful Andorra constant as the night went on. I barely slept it hurt so much. Called labor and delivery around 4:30 am and told them what was going on. They told me to try a hot shower to relieve the pain and see if it helped. While I was in the shower around 5 am my contractions started. I started timing and they were pretty regular. Every 5-6 mins and about 1-2 mins long. But my belly wasn't tightening so I wasn't sure if it really was contractions. But they had told me to come in if my back didnt settle down so I woke up DH and told him we needed to go in. We finished up some quick bag packing an by then they were 3 1/2 mins apart and 1 min 10 secs long each time. We hurried into the hospital. I was bleeding quite a bit by then and the nurse thought it was probably my uti hand cleared up and had gotten worse. But when they did a check we got a surprise...100% effaced and 4 cm dilated! There was no stopping it now! Baby Brooke was still breech so they hurried me in for C- section. I was pretty freaked out at how quickly it was all happening but the surgery went very smoothly and our babies came out a very surprising 6 lbs 8 oz & 5 lbs 9 oz! 

They went straight to NICU but are doing great. I only get to see them for about 30 seconds in the OR and then I had to wait all day. DH spent a lot of time with them while I rested and finally at 10 pm I was allowed into a wheel chair to go see my babies. The pic is me holding them together for the first time! We feel very blessed that they arrived so healthy considering how early they decided to show up!

Wishing you all the very best of luck with your deliveries!!!!! Thanks for sharing the twin pregnancy journey with me!!!! <3 

MamaMac


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oh wow congratulations mamamac! ! Wasnt expecting that when I logged in :) keep us posted how you're all doing if you get a chance xx


----------



## robinson380

Yay mamamac!!!!! Congratulations! Beautiful babies! :)


----------



## messica

Congratulations mamamac! They look FANTASTIC! I'm so glad that even though everything was hectic you all fared so well! Great job mama!!!


----------



## calm

Aw, they are gorgeous!!! congrats Mamamac!!!


----------



## Seoul

Congrats Mamamac so excited for you. They are adorable glad you guys are doing well and hope they let you guys out of the hospital soon :)


----------



## calm

The title of this thread always makes me laugh, the "what/who are you having bit". I keep expect someone to say: "I'm having a chicken and a kitten" :haha:


----------



## MellyH

Hahaha, that reminds me of this:

https://i.imgur.com/F7fq0.jpg


----------



## calm

:rofl:


----------



## Seoul

Hi ladies just wanted to share the most recent pic of my little ones. I have felt so huge and uncomfortable and just grouchy lately and then I got to see their faces today and I realized it is all worth it. We are so in love can't wait for them to arrive and all the craziness to begin.
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1410934838785.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## calm

Lovely pics Seoul, I never did have a 3D scan, your babies are beautiful! We will get there and as you say it will be so worth it XXX


----------



## Pinkie 33

Calm, how are you doing? Not long to go now, are you managing ok? I'm finding every day activities a struggle now and wonder how I'm going to get through the next 6-8 weeks!

Seoul - beautiful pics! 

X


----------



## calm

Pinkie 33 said:


> Calm, how are you doing? Not long to go now, are you managing ok? I'm finding every day activities a struggle now and wonder how I'm going to get through the next 6-8 weeks!
> 
> Seoul - beautiful pics!
> 
> X

Well, its not easy I have to say. To be honest what I cope worst with is the food aversions and nausea, so not eating well and feeling sick a lot of the time. Then getting around is very hard, I'm huuuge, already been told by doctors I'm measuring big even for twins and my gestation (even though the rest of me is thin). The twins are big, especially twin2, so sometimes feels like my legs are going to give way with the weight. But there are moments when its okay and I cope a lot better, depends on the day, the moment of the day. How are you doing? X


----------



## xxshellsxx

Beautiful pics seoul! X


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm mostly good thanks. Like you I have moments when the weight seems hard to bear, I find it can push down and getting anywhere is a struggle. I've got into a routine of doing my work/chores in the morning whilst I have the most energy and just relaxing, watching a bit of tele, sleeping and sewing in the afternoons! I love being pregnant with twins and feel so lucky, but it does takes its toll on your body!


----------



## MellyH

So precious, Seoul. It's lovely to get those boosts of excitement after scans!

Calm, big hugs. You're doing so well. Keep baking, mama!!


----------



## nesSAH

*MamaMac123:* Huge congratulations!! They look beautiful and you do too! Glowing mama!
Great job and so happy they are healthy :)

HI ladies! Great to hear all of you are doing well :)

I've been MIA for a bit.
Pregnancy is going alright- except for the aches and pains- :(
Also got some upsetting news about TWIN B having lots of heart issues... We should know our birth plan in a couple of weeks but it's looking really scary.
The good news is they are both measuring well and are on track.

Keep my babies in your thoughts and prayers... I am overburden with worry but also praying for a miracle.

Hugs to you all!


----------



## calm

You will be in my thoughts and prayers nesSAH. I am surprised that they found these issues so late in your pregnancy, how worrying for you :(


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thinking of you and your little ones NesSAH x


----------



## Seoul

Praying for your little ones Nessah.:hugs:


----------



## robinson380

Thinking of you and your babies neesah. Hugs to you!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thinking of you Nessah! Its so overwhelming but wishing on the best for your little one :)


----------



## MellyH

Best of luck with everything Nessah - glad they're on top of the issues already and will have a plan in place. Big hugs!


----------



## fides

beautiful 3D pics, Seoul!!

:hugs: nessah - hope everything's okay


----------



## robinson380

I will be induced on Wednesday or Friday due to my platelet levels dropping. I will not know until bloodwork results on Tuesday! Last check my platelets were at 96000. 100000 is the cutoff point to be able to get an epidural. My dr has started me on prednisone which brings up platelet levels in some women. Fingers crossed! The thing I am worried about the most is if I have to have a c-section I will be have to put under with general anesthesia and will be out during the delivery!! So many unknowns.

Do any of you have this issue?


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hope everything goes well with your induction robinson x

ok ladies....

We are having.....

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/boyrevealresize_zpsc2442bbd.jpg

We both were convinced there was one pink in there so both had an 'oh no pink' moment for a split second, but we're over the moon with our prefect, very bouncy, baby boys! Serious business of trying to find names now lol Both measuring perfect with no concerns for either of them which we are very grateful for!

Very funny moment when we were watching them after all the measurements were done, They are both head to the right and legs to the left and we were sat watching them kick each other! :dohh: Fighting already! lol So cute to see them waving and rubbing their eyes, we got very few pictures, but i have a scan every 4 weeks now so next will be 13th October :) x


----------



## calm

xxshellsxx, big congrats on your double blue team, best team in the world :haha: everyone predicted I would have one of each, and it was a bit of a shock when they said 2 boys too, more than anythi because before it all seemed so abstract that I think anything they said would have shocked me to be honest. Beautiful pics and they do really remind me of my scan pics. My boys kick each other sometimes too, though twin2 is much more "aggressive" than his brother X


----------



## xxshellsxx

It's amazing to watch them doing that on the screen! We had a great sonographer who just let us watch them once all the measurements were done, one flipped right over and looked like he was kneeling face down lol

Both placentas are posterior and high too! :thumbup:


----------



## MellyH

That's great about the placentas! And so cool you got to watch them so much.


----------



## robinson380

My baby girls are here! Born 9/21 at 7:38 and 7:43 both vaginally! My water broke at 11:30 am. Baby a is in the nicu being treated for possible late term ttts. Baby b is healthy. Will update other details later :). Cora and Camille...


----------



## Pinkie 33

Congratulations! Beautiful names :flower: How many weeks were you at birth? X


----------



## xxshellsxx

Aww congratuations so happy both are here safely, hoping Baby A is back with you soon xx


----------



## Seoul

Congrats robinson hope baby A gets out of the NICU soon.


----------



## messica

Congratulations robinson! <3


----------



## robinson380

35 weeks 4 days 



Pinkie 33 said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful names :flower: How many weeks were you at birth? X


----------



## MellyH

Fantastic news robinson, huge congratulations on the arrival of Cora and Camille! I hope baby A's stay in NICU is short. :hugs:


----------



## calm

Had my twins, will update as soon as poss XXXX


----------



## Pinkie 33

Congratulations Calm, hope all is well X


----------



## xxshellsxx

oh wow calm that was unexpected! congratulations :) hope you are all doing well cant wait for an update xx


----------



## fides

huge congratulations, robinson & calm on the delivery of your twins! Wow!!! I'm 35wk4 today and can't imagine holding them yet. Hope all 4 babies are doing well!

and congrats on team double blue, shell


afm, i'm pretty much bed-bound now until the end. it's just too painful (back & SPD) to stand for more than 2-3 minutes; super hard to get back up the stairs if I go down; the SPD pain is the worst I've ever felt; i get contractions if I'm up and about for more than a few minutes. anyway, just hanging in there! :) It is my birthday, today, and having my 2 1/2 & 1 1/2 yr old sons up on mommy's bed unwrapping my gifts and telling me happy birthday totally made my day! I super hate being stuck in bed, but the toddlers made the pain & isolation melt away for a short while. :cloud9:

who is left in here who is getting close to term or is already term?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Happy Birthday Fides! Sorry to hear you are having such a rough time, not long now! I'm hoping to keep mine in for another 5-6 weeks, fingers crossed.

Hope you have a lovely birthday :hugs:


----------



## Seoul

calm- congrats can't wait for the update hope you are all doing well. 

fides- Happy Birthday it has to be so hard to be completely bed ridden glad your kiddos made your day :) Just a couple more weeks to go and you won't be resting much at all I bet.


----------



## MellyH

Calm - congratulations!!!! I hope they are both doing well. :D :hugs:

Fides, happy birthday! Stay in bed and bake those bubbas.


----------



## xxshellsxx

fides said:


> huge congratulations, robinson & calm on the delivery of your twins! Wow!!! I'm 35wk4 today and can't imagine holding them yet. Hope all 4 babies are doing well!
> 
> and congrats on team double blue, shell
> 
> 
> afm, i'm pretty much bed-bound now until the end. it's just too painful (back & SPD) to stand for more than 2-3 minutes; super hard to get back up the stairs if I go down; the SPD pain is the worst I've ever felt; i get contractions if I'm up and about for more than a few minutes. anyway, just hanging in there! :) It is my birthday, today, and having my 2 1/2 & 1 1/2 yr old sons up on mommy's bed unwrapping my gifts and telling me happy birthday totally made my day! I super hate being stuck in bed, but the toddlers made the pain & isolation melt away for a short while. :cloud9:
> 
> who is left in here who is getting close to term or is already term?

Thanks you :) 

Happy Birthday! :) Shame your stuck in bed, but hopefully it gives your little ones enough time to cook a little longer :) x


----------



## Jac.

Hi all, due with twins October 16th, but OB would like to induce next week...a little frightened of that and trying everything I can to get them out myself, though I am only 37 weeks, at least they are full term now. I fee like I'm one of the few twin moms who have stayed pregnant this long.


----------



## xxshellsxx

congrats on reaching 37 weeks!! amazing job!! :thumbup:

I've been told i'll be induced by 37+2 if i haven't had them already - hope you can get them moving along on your own first :) x


----------



## nesSAH

*xxshellsxx*: congrats on being double team blue!!

*fides*: Sorry about all the pain.... I can imagine how it is with two toddlers... I've got two and I also have mild SPD>...

*Calm:* WOw! I almost missed your post! COngrats!!1 :hugs:

*robinson380*: huge hugs and congrats!!! Way to go on birthing! Hoping for a vaginal birth too here :D

Speaking of lady parts.... I have been feeling a lot of tenderness/ swelling down there in the perineal area. I had stitches there from DD2 and now wondering if this is why I am feeling the tenderness? Also, my boys are head down and weighing about 3 lbs.

Just praying that they stay in there longer, esp. with the possibility of one needing surgery ray:

Hope everyone is feeling ok!


----------



## robinson380

Here are my girls :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

awww how beautiful :flower::flower: Perfection in a picture i love it x


----------



## nesSAH

Jac. said:


> Hi all, due with twins October 16th, but OB would like to induce next week...a little frightened of that and trying everything I can to get them out myself, though I am only 37 weeks, at least they are full term now. I fee like I'm one of the few twin moms who have stayed pregnant this long.


How did things go with you *Jac*? Hoping all is well and you are holding your babies in your arms :thumbup:

Beautiful & lovely picture *robinson380*


----------



## Seoul

Robinson- they are adorable. Congrats!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Wonderful pic Robinson, congratulations X


----------



## SnowyFairest

Our girls were born two weeks ago at 36wks6days, weighing 6lbs8oz and 7lbs13oz. They were mo/Di, so the size difference happened suddenly in the last three weeks. They continued to score great on NSTs, and scored 8/8s on BPPs but we felt it was time. :) they are so beautiful and we are all in love!

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn294/asplendidtime/gregboo/7427a2f6-1172-491b-92a0-968def02ea45_zps80cbc2b5.jpg
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 123.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## fides

Nessah - that's GREAT news that they're both head-down - hope they stay that way!

LOVE the pics!!!! congratulations, ladies!!

afm - my laptop slipped off the bed and i had to order a replacement part - i was w/o laptop for waaaaay too long for someone stuck in bed in pain all day, lol. :haha: anyway, we're just in the waiting game (which I hate) - cervix high and closed. at our scan this week, neither baby was lower - they're bobbing side by side, one breech and one head-down. the stress of the breech one dropping first is really weighing on me - trying to avoid a c-sec recovery when i'll have 4 young ones needing mommy up and about. although, honestly, even if the head-down one drops first, I don't know how i'm going to manage a vaginal birth when i'm already in so much pain to begin with. we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Seoul

snowyfairest- congrats they are gorgeous. 

fides- glad your still hanging in there I am sure they will be coming soon and hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Snowy fairest, congratulations! Beautiful pics of gorgeous girls X


----------



## xxshellsxx

Snowfairest I had a feeling you had your little ones in your arms as you had not been on recently congratulations they are beautiful xx


----------



## fides

biophysical profile this morning: babies fine

but, i'm now toxemic/pre-eclampsia

so.... cervix unfavorable + neither baby's dropped - she could feel feet closest to cervix, high up. rather than try for a failed induction, we're skipping straight to c-sec at 2pm today - i head to the hospital in an hour

prayers, please!

Thank God it's almost over - i don't think i could have taken another day


----------



## robinson380

Prayers to you fides!!! Hope all goes perfectly for you and your sweet babies :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hope everything had gone well and your and your little ones are doing well x


----------



## Seoul

Good luck fides hope you are all doing well.


----------



## MellyH

Can't wait to hear about the arrival of your beautiful babies, fides!


----------



## nesSAH

*SnowyFairest*: beautiful babies!!!! Congrats mama!

*
Fides*: You are a trooper!!! Getting to 37 weeks is no joke. (I have to pray I keep these babies in that long because it will help surgery outcome for my Twin B.)
Praying C-S goes smoothly for you today hun!! :Yay: Can't wait to see your bundles of joy!!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Fixes, I hope all has gone well, can't wait for your update X


----------



## Jac.

So, on September 27th I ended up getting a headache and my vision went a bit funny. My doula suggested I call my midwives (I was in shared care with midwives and an OB). So I called and they asked me to come in to the hospital where the on-call midwife currently was (she delivered my daughter and I LOVED her) so I did and while they were monitoring they found I was having contractions every 6 minutes. I knew that but I was certain they were just Braxton Hicks as it had happened a few times that last week. She told me I was in labour, I told her that I was certain I wasn't. She checked me and I was dilated to 3cm but I know you can be dilated to 3cm without being in labour, so I still thought it was nothing. My midwife had the on-call OB come in and he confirmed that he thought it was labour. He told me that since baby B was transverse he did not feel comfortable with a vaginal birth and wanted me to have a c-section that day. I still didn't think I was in labour but since they are professionals I consented and sent my husband home to grab our things. By the time I was in the OR getting prepped for the section (just 3 or so hours after the initial exam) I was already dilated to 5cm! I so wish I could have had a vaginal birth like with my daughter because the labour was going so easily and quickly! My daughter's labour was 44 hours long and so painful. Anyhow, the c-section went fine although I was afraid of the unexpected. I did have to go back into the hospital for another 3 days at 8 days post partum for an infection and spent 6 days total there so far and hope I never have to go back. Now I feel great for the most part and the babies are great and the only hard thing about it is trying to teach my 2 year old to listen, she loves the babies but she's so aggressive! Sorry for the novel, but that's my story.

Photo is of them around 1 week old. Samuel is on the left and Hannah is on the right.
 



Attached Files:







babiess.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fides

Congratulations, Jac!!! They're gorgeous.

and here's our birth story: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...73-twin-hospital-birth-sorry-its-so-long.html

So glad it's over and we're home.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Such an ordeal i'm so sorry you had to experience that :( Glad you are home and your girls are perfect xx


----------



## Jac.

Love the names you chose. I like classic names!


----------



## Jac.

And can I just say that I'm really sorry you had such a nasty experience? I hated the idea of having a c-section, but never was I tied down or declined anything. My husband did leave with the babies, but they moved me to a bed and rolled me with them into the recovery room right away and even helped me put them to my breast, skin-to-skin. The nurses were (for the most part) kind and helpful... When they administered all the freezing and spinal for me it was uncomfortable and awful and my husband couldn't come in either, but once I was all numb they let him in and sat him beside my head and when we first heard our sons cry we both looked at each other in amazement, I think it was sort of magical and I watched him as my midwife walked him to the warmer and I sent my husband over right away. They never once gave us the impression that our babies were not our own. The sad thing is I have heard so many stories like yours because you live in the states. That doesn't make sense to me! You guys pay for health care and yet get treated with no respect. I think you should all start a protest, or move to Canada! I'm really happy to hear your babies are doing well and I hope you find healing from your experience.


----------



## fides

Jac. said:


> And can I just say that I'm really sorry you had such a nasty experience? I hated the idea of having a c-section, but never was I tied down or declined anything. My husband did leave with the babies, but they moved me to a bed and rolled me with them into the recovery room right away and even helped me put them to my breast, skin-to-skin. The nurses were (for the most part) kind and helpful... When they administered all the freezing and spinal for me it was uncomfortable and awful and my husband couldn't come in either, but once I was all numb they let him in and sat him beside my head and when we first heard our sons cry we both looked at each other in amazement, I think it was sort of magical and I watched him as my midwife walked him to the warmer and I sent my husband over right away. They never once gave us the impression that our babies were not our own. The sad thing is I have heard so many stories like yours because you live in the states. That doesn't make sense to me! You guys pay for health care and yet get treated with no respect. I think you should all start a protest, or move to Canada! I'm really happy to hear your babies are doing well and I hope you find healing from your experience.


awww, tears in a good way for your birth experience! i'm just glad we're all home - i've read so many stories of mom and maybe one baby or no baby going home so soon - i'm just glad we all got to leave the same day. at least it's over is all i can say. since we've been home, life has been wonderful!!!! i love my girls so much! :cloud9: i'm totally on a twin high, lol! :)


----------



## Jac.

I have a 2 year old (turns two today!) so it's mostly been tiring having everyone home but it is really nice! I am also glad there was no NICU stay. Are you nursing? That's one thing that didn't work out for me, didn't with my first either. I pumped for a year with her and I really don't know if I can pump for a year for two babies, right now I pump and supplement and I really wish I could just pump, or better yet just had good nipples!


----------



## fides

awww, hope the birthday went well! 2's my favorite age so far. :) we're nursing, but only as an appetizer - i also couldn't nurse my first (no milk ever came in), and was only able to give my 2nd kid a little of my milk for 4 months. that's amazing that you were able to pump for a year! sooo with you on the tired part, lol!


----------



## MummyMay

Hi everyone,

I have loved reading though everyone's stories and seeing your precious bubs.

I'm currently 31+5. Due 9th of Jan but assuming I'll have them mid December. My main goal is to just make it to December but you just never know. I am having a boy and a girl. 

I've been a nervous wreck this pregnancy (my first) and we had a pretty rough start with lots of spotting early on and then a fairly considerable bleed at 9 weeks but bubs have held on. 

I have prepared very little for the bubs (stupid I know) but after being told that my chances of ever having kids was slim to none I'm finding it hard to believe and despite being nearly 32 weeks I'm still afraid to get my hopes up. 

I hope all is well with everyone here.


----------



## messica

Welcome MummyMay! I'm just a week ahead of you!


----------



## llammert13

I couldn't resist joining in the fun. I'm only 9 weeks along but I was instantly addicted to the boards and all things twin. My husband and I got married in september and found out only 3 weeks later that we were pregnant. Then we found out it was twins! The shock hasn't worn off just yet. I have identical uncles but no fraternal twins that I'm aware of on my side. The doctor seemed pretty certain ours are fraternal. 

I've been a nervous nancy for no good reason since day one. All I want is for both little ones to be growing and healthy at the next visit (11/25). I desperately wish I had medical equipment at home so I could see them every night. 

Congratulations to all the posters ahead of me!


----------



## Seoul

Hi ladies just wanted to let you know I had my little ones via c section last Friday I was 36 weeks exactly. I had to have a scheduled c section due to Baby A being too small and me developing pre-eclampsia. It was a mostly horrible experience but mostly because of where I was giving birth as a western woman giving birth in Korea was a horrible experience. The night before the operation I had to be monitored and my husband was not allowed to stay with me. I started having contractions on my own and it seemed one of the babies was under a bit of distress for this they then confined me to the most uncomfortable bed that I could not recline or move up or anything I had to pee in a bed pan and no one would help me. The surgery went fine although I was terrified because they only do general anesthesia. The pain started afterwards and was awful. The nurses were so unhelpful they expected me to change beds on my own 20 minutes after the procedure and they would not help me get up or anything DH had to help me with everything. They didn't want to let me see the babies at all because they were twins that was their reason I was so mad that they eventually had to see it my way. My daughter Vivienne had to go to the NICU for observation because she was weighing 4 pounds 7 ounces luckily she was super healthy and doing everything as she should so she got released with me. My son Alonso was born weighing 5 pounds 14 ounces and also super healthy thank god he also got to come home with me on day 4. I unfortunately have not been able to get rid of the pre-eclampsia and have been either in horrible pain from the c section or this horrible neck pain that seems to spike up with my blood pressure. Even though the whole experience has been a sort of nightmare I am so happy I have my little ones at home with me. For all you expecting still I do tell you sleep as much as you can while you can. My little ones aren't the greatest eaters and one bottle seems to drag to the next and I can't feed them both at the same time yet as they seem to choke quite a bit so night time wakings take forever. I will add a picture in a bit. Good luck to everyone on here even if your birth experience isn't so great like mine the ultimate reward is awesome so just focus on that.


----------



## Seoul

Here are my little ones Alonso and Vivienne.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2014112138456.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## xxshellsxx

So sorry you had an awful experience :cry: Glad your little ones are fit and well and able to come home so you didn't have to stay there! Your babies are beautiful!! x congratulations x


----------



## llammert13

congratulations on your two beautiful babies! 


We went for our second scan yesterday. I'm right around 11 1/2 weeks and both babies looked healthy and happy! I swear one of them waived at us. It was a huge relief to see them. I was surprised how much more emotional it was seeing them this time around. 

She didn't do any precise measurements but estimated heartbeats around 140 and said everyone looked right on track. Next appointment 12/31/14. 

This twins forum has been such a helpful place during these first few weeks. Thank you to everyone who takes the time to post about their experiences! :happydance:


----------



## lanet

Seoul I congratulated you on our other thread but wow this one has more details of your experience! So sorry you had to go through that! I have to admit im very scared of a c section.
At my 24 week scan Monday they estimated baby a (girl) to weigh 1 lb 8oz and baby boy 1lb 9oz. So coming right along!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Seoul I followed your journey the best I could and I remember when you first found out about the twins you were concerned about the cultural aspects of delivery. I am sorry that it happened as it did.. But you're right the pay off was the best part I'm sure. 

Congratulations they are beautiful!


----------

